# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Rasprodaja - oduševljena i razočarana

## slavonka2

Razmišljam od subote da li napisati nešto ili ne.... znam da će možda  oko ovoga biti rasprave, netko će me i popljuvati, ali ja ću ipak reći.

Prvi  put sam bila na Rodinoj rasprodaji. Iznenadila me gužva, ali nisam baš  ni očekivala da će biti manje ljudi. Prije svega SVAKA pohvala Rodi i  dragim curama koje su se trudile, danima se brinule da sve bude super,  složeno, pregledno, da trudnice imaju prednost ( samo jedan prijedlog,  trebalo bi na plakatu na kojem piše koliko je ulaznica napisati da  trudnice imaju prednost, da se oni koji su na redu ne bune kako se ide  preko reda, već da to i sami mogu pročitati)... Nemam riječi kojima bi  vam se zahvalila na vašem vremenu i trudu.

Ali sada dolazi onaj  ALI... neciviliziranost pojedinaca je bila skrivena dok smo još svi  vani čekali u redu, ali kada sam ušla napokon na rasprodaju vidjela sam  da su pojedine žene ostavile ljudskost, kulturu i sve ono što ide uz  odraslu i civiliziranu osobu ispred ulaza u paviljon i postale žene iz  pećine koje se bore kao lavice za svoju mladunčad. Ali žene... Svi smo  mi došli iz nekog razloga tamo... netko jer nije zaposlen, netko jer ima  malu ili ne dobiva plaću, netko iz znatiželje, ma nije ni bitno  zašto... ali svi iz istog razloga...idemo vidjeti možemo li naći koju  lijepu krpicu za malo kuna za naše klince ili rođake. Nisam znala da  određene žene imaju već dobro razrađenu taktiku... ona, mama i sestra u  punom naletu sa štanda trpaju robicu koja im dođe pod ruku... doslovno  sve što na prvu izgleda super i onda lijepo sa tri vrećice toliko pune  da pucaju, sjednu u neki kutak i razvrstavaju si - Ovo je dobro, ovakvo  nešto već imamo, ovo nam super ide uz onu košulju i sl. E sad ne bi to  bio problem da nije bilo najmanje 5 takvih koje sam ja vidjela da su na  takav način kupovale. Ja sam ušla samo pola sata nakon što je rasprodaja  počela, ali u tom trenutku niti jedna stvar veličine 80 i 86 za dečka  nije bila na štandu. NITI JEDNA. Obišla sam krug jer sam mislila da sam  fulala i da ima još negdje te veličine, ali ne... Vratim se ponovno do  štanda i tek tada sam skužila te pametnjakovićke koje sa strane  razvrstavaju robicu iz svojih vrećica. Stajala sam kraj štanda 1,5 h i  čekala što će one odbaciti. Našla sam 8 super stvari i ja sam  prezadovoljna. Ali sam ogorčena ovakvim načinom kupovanja. Zar je moguće  da u tebi ne proradi niti jedan osjećaj kada vidiš trudnicu koja stoji  pored tebe i čeka da se ti odlučiš? Znala sam da tu vrijedi pravilo -  tko prvi njegova djevojka? Ali ovo je ispod svakog nivoa. Da su barem  riješile tu robicu koju su već tako pokupile u roku cca 20 min, ne! One  su uredno čavrljale o tome gdje su bile vani, što će za ručak, mjerile i  zamjenjivale robu, a ja sam čekala. Imala sam potrebu reagirati, ali  nisam. Jer mislim da se ne bi mogla zaustaviti, a nije bilo ni mjesto ni  vrijeme da nekome čitam lekcije o bontonu, a time bi se samo spustila  na njihov nivo. Čekala sam punih 20 min da se odluči između smeđeg i  plavog kompletića i na kraju sam odustala jer mi je para krenula na uši i  rekla sama sebi... Nisam ništa očekivala, a imam nekoliko lijepih  stvari koje moj miš može i u vrtić nositi i ja sam sretna. Ostavila sam  ih da razvrstavaju svoj plijen s nadom da će ono što one ne budu  htjela ipak netko drugi kupiti i možda biti sretan kao i ja. Jedino se pitam što bi bilo kada bi svi mi  koji smo bili tamo u subotu na slijedećoj rasprodaji primjenili njihovu taktiku kupovanja?

Znam  da su cure iz Rode trudile se koliko su mogle, slagale robicu koju su  žene ostavljale na podu iako je njima pala, da su pokušavale u tom kaosu  koji je napravljen ponovno napraviti reda među brojevima da nama koji  kupujemo bude lakše za snaći se i da me netko krivo ne shvati, u niti  jednom trenutku nisam pomislila kako je netko od njih kriv što to ne  vidi ili ne reagira na njih. Mene samo zanima da li je dozvoljen takav  način kupovine na rasprodaji? Jer po meni trebalo bi ih kazniti i to da  im se sva robica koje su uzele uzme i da moraju napustiti rasprodaju.  Znam, znam, ima onih koje se neće složiti sa mnom oko ovoga. Koje će  reći zašto se i ja nisam snašla, tko mi je kriv i sl. Ne očekujem da  tamo treba biti netko tko će silom otimati tim ženama robu i izbacivati  ih van, ma mislim da ne očekujem ništa, samo sam se izjadala i nadam se  da će možda, ali samo možda neka od tih osoba pročitati ovo pa da će joj  proraditi onaj kliker u glavi koji je ostavila na ulazu u paviljon i  postala ratnik koji mora osvojiti vreću najbolje robe.

----------


## pujica

Ja se s tobom apsolutno slazem. Nisam isla preko reda (iako sam trudna) nego sam cekala vise od pola sata da udjem i kad sam usla na stenderu s velicinama 3-4 nije bilo vise od 10 majci, a isto sam primjetila barem 5-6 ovakvih "prebirusa" o kojima ti pises. Za razliku od tebe, ja trudna i s trogodisnjim djetetom pored sebe koje trci uokolo nisam imala zivaca cekat da gospodje prvo izaberu svoje pa sam nakon 15 minuta izasla van bez icega, s knedlom u grlu.

Znam da nema dosta volontera da ko kobci paze na ovakve slucajeve i da se jedino moze apelirati na savjest ljudi koji dolaze kupovati, ali da ovo ostavlja ruznu sliku o Rodi nakon svega, ostavlja, sto svi oni koji se uzasno trude da organiziraju cijelu stvar jednostavno ne zasluzuju. I zato sam tuzna.

----------


## vidra

pretužno

----------


## Teica

*Slavonka2,* slažem se s tobom potpuno!

Izgleda da je stvarno potrebno da za vrijeme rasprodaje na svakom štandu bude (bar) 

1 volonterka.

Ružno i tužno mi je što se u tom slučaju ta osoba treba postaviti kao stražar/redar.

Ali ne pada mi za sad na pamet ništa drugo što bi spriječilo ovakvo haračenje o kojem pišeš.

----------


## krumpiric

jednostavno nas je prepremalo.  :Sad: 
a na ljude ne možeš utjecati tako da ih promijeniš

----------


## Willow

ma treba uvesti i pravila za kupce ako imamo pravila za prodavatelje i pravila za volontere pa zašto ne i za kupce i dijeliti im svima dok čekaju u redu i na izlazu,
možda upali barem kod nekih 

osobno sam (dok sam volontirala) uporno molila takve s vrećicama sa strane da si brzo pronađu što imaju i vrate robicu na mjesto... 
ali sam stalno nalazila super komade robice na pogrešnim veličinama i vraćala... (zato se između ostalog hrpa lijepe robice ne proda i to je šteta i za prodavatelje i rodu i kupce) 

jedino da je apsolutno sve na štenderima a ništa po stolovima a to je teško prostorno izvesti, trebao bi veći i prostraniji paviljon  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Zaista jako tužno i sramotno za takve žene-predatorice  :Sad:  Nikad nisam bila na Rodinoj rasprodaji, a nisam ni u snu razmišljala da bi se takve stvari mogle događati.

----------


## Freja

Meni s eto čini nemogućom misijom. Što može jedna volonterka kad dođe čopor takvih? Može ih opomenuti, ali vjerujem da na takve opomena neće djelovati. Jedino da se možda pokuša s pravilom (slično kao u dućanima) da se ne smije odjednom imati više od x komada u rukama/vrećici. No i to je teško provodivo (jer nema ograničenja na broj komada za kupnju). Koliko sam čula u subotu, cure su napravile sve da smanje prostor na kojem bi se to prebiranje moglo raditi, ali teško je osigurati baš svaki kutak.

----------


## apricot

uvijek je bilo tih "prebirača" (tako ih mi zovemo), i uvijek smo ludjele na njih.
i, ma koliko ih upozoravamo, oni ne reagiraju: đon-obraz.

----------


## Ripcord

Ušla-izašla. I bilo mi je žao što smo platili parking i dvije ulaznice za tih par minuta unutra. I isto ne krivim nikoga od Roda, no možda stvarno ne bi bilo loše limitirati broj artikala po osobi, jer mi smo došli oko 11 (jer je mali dugo spavao ujutro nakon neprospavane noći) i nismo našli ništa skoro od tražene veličine (osim krivih veličina na 'našem' odjeljenju (što krivim žene koje ne vraćaju stvari tamo gdje su ih pokupile)).

----------


## krumpiric

kako limitirati broj komada po osobi? Mislim da to nikako nije ispravno, naprotiv.

----------


## Ripcord

> kako limitirati broj komada po osobi? Mislim da to nikako nije ispravno, naprotiv.


Zašto ne, neka bude 10 komada po osobi, sigurno bi onda ostalo nešto i za ljude koji ne mogu doći u 9 ujutro iz nekog razloga, a ako netko treba više stvari, uvijek može naći još nekoga da mu pravi društvo. Ovako, rasprodaja može trajati sat i pol i tko prvi njegova djevojka.

Iskreno, u situaciji sam da mi je činjenica da smo platili parking, 2 ulaznice (koje su jeftine, ne prigovaram to ništa i jasno mi je da udruga treba platiti prostor) i benzin do Velesajma, a izašli praznih ruku - predstavlja problem. Da smo našli svega 3 povoljna bodyja, isplatilo bi mi se.

----------


## Freja

> kako limitirati broj komada po osobi? Mislim da to nikako nije ispravno, naprotiv.


Zato sam i rekla da je to zapravo nemoguće. Moguće u teoriji da za pregledavanje smiju imati najviše x stvari prije nego ih vrate na vješalicu i uzmu novu turu. Ali tko bi to nadgledao? 

Nažalost, meni se čini da rješenja za ovo nema. Može se eventualno staviti plakat s "pravilima ponašanja" uz nadu da će doprijeti do većine.

----------


## vidra

ili poslikat prebirače i stavit ih na net  :Cool:

----------


## krumpiric

> Zašto ne, neka bude 10 komada po osobi, sigurno bi onda ostalo nešto i za ljude koji ne mogu doći u 9 ujutro iz nekog razloga, a ako netko treba više stvari, uvijek može naći još nekoga da mu pravi društvo. Ovako, rasprodaja može trajati sat i pol i tko prvi njegova djevojka.
> 
> Iskreno, u situaciji sam da mi je činjenica da smo platili parking, 2 ulaznice (koje su jeftine, ne prigovaram to ništa i jasno mi je da udruga treba platiti prostor) i benzin do Velesajma, a izašli praznih ruku - predstavlja problem. Da smo našli svega 3 povoljna bodyja, isplatilo bi mi se.


ne, to nije u redu. neki ljudi čekaju od prije 7, imaju možda 4 djece i ovise o rasprodaji i kupe pune puncate vreće i nema šanse da ja npr. glasam za to da im se to oduzme.

----------


## Ripcord

> ili poslikat prebirače i stavit ih na net


 :Laughing:

----------


## krumpiric

a što se tiče privih sat i pol, blagajne su bile pune do 13.

----------


## krumpiric

Jedino što se može je napadati uporno te prebirače, ali nas je sve skupa u subotu 20ak (a 12 bi nas trebalo SAMO na blagajnama), plus što nismo svi talentirani za to da se deremo na ljude  :Smile:

----------


## Freja

> Zašto ne, neka bude 10 komada po osobi, sigurno bi onda ostalo nešto i za ljude koji ne mogu doći u 9 ujutro iz nekog razloga, a ako netko treba više stvari, uvijek može naći još nekoga da mu pravi društvo. Ovako, rasprodaja može trajati sat i pol i tko prvi njegova djevojka.


Ali tako postoji i rizik da ostane više neprodanih stvari. Tko može znati hoće li kasnije doći kupci za stvari koje nisu smjeli kupiti ovi koji su došli ranije?

Ovakva su događanja uvijek lutrija. Ja sam zato odabrala ne ići na rasprodaje jer me sve ovo o čemu pišete užasno živcira i (meni) nije vrijedno vremena i truda. Onaj tko odluči ići, morao bi biti spreman na to da možda ide badava i da će tamo biti ljudi koji imaju drugačiju viziju toga kako bi rasprodaja trebala izgledati. Kako god, smatram da se ne može organizatore kriviti za ponašanje kupaca.

----------


## Angie75

> ili poslikat prebirače i stavit ih na net


meni se ova ideja najviše sviđa  :Grin:

----------


## Freja

> a što se tiče privih sat i pol, blagajne su bile pune do 13.



Istina. Zadnje smo požurivali s kupnjom jer je već bilo prošlo 1.

----------


## Ripcord

> ne, to nije u redu. neki ljudi čekaju od prije 7, imaju možda 4 djece i ovise o rasprodaji i kupe pune puncate vreće i nema šanse da ja npr. glasam za to da im se to oduzme.


Znam da to nije pravedno, ali kao što rekoh nemaju svi jednaku mogućnost doći rano, a to koliko je kome rasprodaja bitna i kome je financijski važnija, to se ne može znati za vrijeme rasprodaje.

----------


## krumpiric

> Znam da to nije pravedno, ali kao što rekoh nemaju svi jednaku mogućnost doći rano, a to koliko je kome rasprodaja bitna i kome je financijski važnija, to se ne može znati za vrijeme rasprodaje.


naravno, zato i nemamo pravo odrediti nekome brojčani limit kupnje. To nema nikakvog smisla.

----------


## Ripcord

> a što se tiče privih sat i pol, blagajne su bile pune do 13.


To znam, mm je htio izaći čim smo ušli i vidjeli red, a ja sam već razradila plan stajanja u redu i zabavljanja potomka  :Smile:

----------


## Willow

a zašto nije zaživio onaj prijedlog o (jednokratnim) vješalicama kroz koje bi se splintala odjeća?

samo vješalice, bez vrećica u tom slučaju - to bi možda onemogućilo toliko trpanje u vreće bez reda

a i manje bi odjeće palo na pod, ovako netko prođe i već je 5 majica na podu, loše su vješalice i čudni (kockasti) štenderi

----------


## apricot

_edit: odgovaram Ripcord da se ne može znati kome je rasprodaja financijski važnija... i sve ostalo

_ne može, ali kako je netko i napisao... Roda si ne može dopustiti rizik neprodane robe.
ne samo zbog novca, nego i zbog kasnijeg razvrstavanja, povrata robe, nezadovoljnih prodavatelja (jer postoji opasnost da im manje robe bude prodano).

rasprodaje i jesu po sistemu "tko prvi, njegova djevojka".
vani su to stampeda, ljudi gaze jedni po drugima, tuku se, čupaju kose i odjeću iz ruku...
ovo kod nas je još i dobro  :Undecided:

----------


## Ripcord

Apri, svjesna sam da ste u pat poziciji, samo sam pokušavala smisliti što bi se moglo napraviti, jer sam sad u subotu bila prvi put na rasprodaji, imala sam popis stvari koje trebam za maloga, a nisam obavila ništa i sad moram opet dalje razbijat glavu što i kako...

A ovo zadnje, da je kod nas još i dobro, to itekako znam...

----------


## oka

Eto ti slavonka odgovora, trebala si čupati ženama iz ruku, a ne mirno stajati i čekati da preberu najbolje.
Odeš do njih, oćeš nećeš, uzmeš  :Smile: 

Ja kakva jesam samo bi se pobrala kući podvijena repa, ne bih niti čekala da preberu jer nisam za to natjecanje, 
ok zato niti ne dolazim.  :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

pa nisu svi baš prebirači, ima ih nešto, ali ipak na rasprodaju uđe od 500-1000 ljudi i barem 70-80 posto nešto kupi.

----------


## Teica

Plakat s "pravilima ponašanja" se i meni čini kao dobar potez!

I to - sad razmišljam naglas - ako ne kod svakog štanda, onda bar na više mjesta.

Malo off: Willow je stalno hodala od štanda do štanda i vraćala stvari na mjesto,

Bubi se sagnula tisuću puta jer su ljudi i gazili po robi koja je nekome pala i nije je podignuo...

Sigurno su se i sve druge cure puuuuno naradile u takvoj gužvi!  

(S njima dvjema sam bila u kontaktu pa sam ih zato navela  :Smile:  ) !

A dio ekipe koji dođe uopće ne percipira da sve to rade volonteri/ke - to sam sigurna.

----------


## stanam

nemojte nikako limitirat broj artikala po osobi. ima onih s više djece, nekih koji kupuju za svoje i susjedino,...

a ove dotične opominjite. možda neki visoki, krupni tata volonter...

----------


## Peterlin

> Apri, svjesna sam da ste u pat poziciji, samo sam pokušavala smisliti što bi se moglo napraviti, jer sam sad u subotu bila prvi put na rasprodaji, imala sam popis stvari koje trebam za maloga, a nisam obavila ništa i sad moram opet dalje razbijat glavu što i kako...
> 
> A ovo zadnje, da je kod nas još i dobro, to itekako znam...


Pa napiši na forumsku burzu da trebaš to i to, nek ti cure ponude. Znam da to nije tak jednostavno, ali možda imaš nekoga u svom susjedstvu i uspiješ sve riješiti....

Gužve se klonim kad god stignem, pa mi nikad nije palo na pamet ni primirisati rasprodaju, ali sam zato dosta toga nabavila baš na ovaj način, prek burze.

----------


## srecica

Zao mi je za neugodna iskustva  :Sad:  
vec dugo nam nije bila ovakva guzva, bar se meni cini gledano sa blagajne ... ja sam se digla od blagajne poslije 12:45 samo da pogledam cizme za curku i vise nista nisam nasla.

Neka vas ne bude sram opomenuti prebirace, znam uvijek nam je knedla u grlu i lakse nam je da se okrenemo, ali zato oni to i rade, pa kad ih opomenemo da bar imaju obraza pozuriti sa odabirom, a ne prepricavati jucerasnji rucak dok netko drugi ceka.

----------


## slavonka2

Evo MM se javlja kao volonter, jer kako on kaže ne trebaju tu volonterke  već volonteri. Sve ja to razumijem, ne treba limitirati nikako broj  artikala, ali evo ako se slažemo možemo pokušati nešto napraviti. I  istina je, ako postoje pravila za one koje donose svoju robicu na  prodaju trebaju se uvesti i pravila za kupce i to stroga. Zašto, jer  mislim da će se sva robica prodati ako to bude civilizirani način  kupovanja. I dalje vrijedi pravilo - tko prvi njegova djevojka, ali ne  može se pokupiti sve na štandu i onda dva sata poslije prebirati. Ja ću  prva isprintati pravila koja donesemo i letke dijeliti u redu vani dok  se čeka. Ako MM volontira to je najviše što mogu napraviti jer nama nema  tko paziti na malog, a i trbuh mi raste  :Grin: .
Jedno  od pravila za prebiračice bi bilo, da svaka osoba koja bude viđena s  više vrećica na podu kako prebire robicu - sva roba koju je uzela će joj  biti oduzeta. Tko se ne slaže s pravilima Rodine rasprodaje ne mora  kupovati. Moje mišljenje je da bi se puno više ljudi odazvalo u kupovinu  kada bi znali da je ta rasprodaja sasvim civilizirana, a ne stampedo  gdje te gaze i mlate, i baš zato jer je suprotnost tim rasprodajama koje  su vani gdje se čupaju i tuku privući će ljude. Mislim da ima sasvim  dovoljno vremena da pogledaš robicu na štandu koju si uzela u ruku s obje strane i  odlučiš se da li ti paše ili ne. Ne znam, da sam prije znala i ja bi  bila volonterka na prijašnjim rasprodajama. 

Ako mogu sada nekako pomoći javljam se u svoje ime i u ime MM-a.

Ps. ni ja nisam iskoristila ulazak preko reda iako sam trudnica. Strpljivo sam čekala 45 min u redu s malim u kolicima. Iskoristila sam samo prednost na blagajni, i to sam došla pitati da li mogu jer sam trudna tek 4 mj i stomak mi se malo vidi. Mislim da ne bi ni to da mi nije tlak skočio od prebiračice i smeđeg kompletića kojeg ne mogu prežaliti.

----------


## lidać2

zbog ovih situacija jos NIKADA nisam bila na rasprodaji,iako mi je svaki put pred nosom ,no nisam jedna od tih koja bi se trgala za stvari...   :Sad:

----------


## rahela

> Jedino što se može je napadati uporno te prebirače, ali nas je sve skupa u subotu 20ak (a 12 bi nas trebalo SAMO na blagajnama), *plus što nismo svi talentirani za to da se deremo na ljude*


morat ću počet volontirat (tako da mogu _legitimno_ urlat na ljude)   :Grin:

----------


## Willow

svakako bi trebalo potaknuti ljude da više volontiraju baš na rasprodaji, 
ovako (bar se meni čini) više ima volontera na primopredaji nego u subotu...

----------


## oka

> Pa napiši na forumsku burzu da trebaš to i to, nek ti cure ponude.


To je dobra opcija, ali mislim da se cijene jako razlikuju na rasprodaji i na burzi, na rasprodaji su ograničene sa Rodinim pravilima i to je to.
A ovdje na burzi se svi više manje (ne uvjek naravno :Smile: ) vodimo subjektivnim procjenama koje nekome pašu, a nekome baš i ne. 
Na kraju možda nešto kupiš preko burze razbljeno... i shvatiš da si dao 5-10kn više možeš kupiti novu stvar..itd. 
Tako da je sigurno isplativije otići na rasprodaju.

----------


## Peterlin

To je istina, ali nikad ne znaš - netko može i darovati preko burze, pa platiš samo poštarinu.

----------


## Willow

koliko je uopće prodano ulaznica u subotu?
baš je bila gužva

----------


## cvijeta73

nisam bila, al ma po meni, neke stvari su takve kakve jesu i gotovo.
rasprodaja nije neki kulturni "event" i s tim se morate pomiriti.
moš misliti, šta kaže apri,  kad u harrodsu krene horda onih koji spavaju ispred u šatorima. pa se nitko ne buni  :Grin: 
bez obzira na tele2, ne možeš i ovce i novce, i novu jaknu za 20,00 kn i atmosferu kao u armani dućanu. armani dućanu, kad nije rasprodaja, of course  :Grin:

----------


## slavonka2

Ok, pošto su stvari takve kakve jesu, nećemo ništa  mijenjati. Na rasprodaji robice koja je u 11 mj meni iz Slavonije dolaze  mama, sestra, šogorica i svekrva. Tada sam sigurna da ću kupiti lijepih  stvari malom, a i ovo koje će doći na proljeće će imati nekih novih  stvarčica koje su mi falile s prvim djetetom. Imati ću đon-obraz,  ponesem si sendvič i još tamo uz put i pojedem, da ne ogladnim. Pošto  sankcije ne postoje, a vidim pojedinci ne vide razlog zašto bi se stvari  poboljšale, ne vidim razlog da se i ja sama ne snađem pa iskoristim  priliku. Eh, kad bi barem ostavila srce kod kuće i tako bezdušno išla u  harački pohod po robu... onda ne bi niti pokušavala pomoći da se ovakvim  osobama stane na kraj... Jer, više od pola tih ljudi koju su kupovali  na rasprodaji nije na rodinom forumu i vidjevši osobe koje na ovakav  način dolaze da robice bez da zbog svog nekulturnog ponašanja budu  kažnjene da na toj rasprodaji ne mogu više kupiti ništa, i same će na  sljedeću rasprodaju doći s takvom metodom. I šta smo napravili?
Žao  mi je cura koje volontiraju i Rode kao udruge koja stoji iza toga da se  pročuje glas kako funcioniraju rasprodaje. Tada će se dogoditi da će  samo osobe koje su se spremne tuči i čupati ići na rasprodaje, a  normalan svijet ostajati doma. Ja nisam došla po novu jaknu za 20,00 kn,  nisam čak ništa ni očekivala da ću naći, a ipak jesam i napominjem da  sam ja sretna zbog toga. Ako vi želite da to izgleda kao što izgleda u  harrodsu, ne kužim zašto onda danima volonterke provode razvrstavajući  robu. slažu po veličinama i sl. Onda stavite sve u jednu halu na sredinu  i tko zgrabi njegovo je. A ako su vama primjeri ti gdje se kampira pred  ulazima, gdje gaze po ljudima... ma mislim ono.... ako vani budu rekli  da je govno hranjivo, da je savršen izvor vitamina i nastane stampedo u redovima za njega zar  ćemo i mi tako? Nema li nekih boljih primjera koje bi trebali slijediti,  da mi budemo primjer njima a ne oni nama. Šta mi moramo biti  necivilizirani zato što je to i vani tako... Ma super ...

----------


## cvijeta73

joj, to ti je samo moje mišljenje, a ja nit na jednoj rasprodaji nisam bila. nemoj moje mišljenje uzimati kao neko važno. cure će možda naći neko rješenje.

----------


## ana.m

*slavonka2,* mogu se s tobomn složiti, ali bojim se da se  ne može napraviti puno jer kako ljudima zabraniti da kupuju što je i cilj rasprodaje!?
A ako je gužva u jednom H&M-u koji će biti tu gdje je i danas i sutra i svaki dan od 9-21h i u kojem nema sniženja, a ima zaštitare, gdje neće na događaju kao što je RR! 
Osobno se mogu angažirati oko toga da volonitram i subotom i dovodim ljude u red na način da im ne dozvolim da pričaju o ručku, nego da ako već pregledavaju to obave po hitnom postupku. Jedino vidim rješenje u tome da se na svakom mogućem punktu za prebiranje stavi po volonter koji će rastjerivati prebirače i to je to.
Ograničiti ljude s brojem artikla koji kupe mi je čisti _nonsense!_ 

Nikad nisam dolazila subotom, ali uvidjela sam ovaj put da je stvarno malo volontera (učinilo mi se kad sam došla po stvari da ih je bilo čak i puuno manje nego ikada dosada) i stvarno svaka čast kako funkiconirate u toj gužvi. Evo, trudit ću se za idući put odraditi i subotu..ne bojim se biti oštra.  :Grin:

----------


## slavonka2

Meni je samo žao onih osoba koje su uredno čekale u redu, došle od tko  zna kud, ušle napokon na sajam i zbog takvih "prebiruša" otišle doma s  knedlom u grlu bez ijedne krpice u svojoj vrećici ne zato jer se sve  kupilo ili im se nije ništa svidjelo, nego zato što nije bilo robice koju  bi pogledale jer je sve bilo u vrećicama od prebiruša koje sada doma  likuju kako su se super snašle i za malo kuna kupile hrpetinu robu. Još ih  trebamo proglasiti heroinama za ideju i snalažljivost, a mi ostale - žao  mi je žene, ali tko vam kriv?

----------


## slavonka2

Hvala ti ana.m, znam da nema puno rješenja za takve osobe prebiračice, i hvala svim volonterima koji se trude oko svega, znam da nije lako. Zato sam mislila da više glava može smisliti neku dobru ideju kako barem takve osobe svesti na minimum, ali i dalje stojim iza toga da bi trebala biti neka pravila o načinu kupovanja na RR, ali nikako da treba limitirati količinu robe po osobi, jer cilj i je prodati što više. Ostajem pri tome da MM želi volontirati na RR, pa možete računati na njega.

----------


## Freja

slavonka2, ako imaš konkretan prijedlog kako spriječiti prebiranje i slične pojave, sigurna sam da će ga organizatorice razmotriti. Nitko ne želi da to tako izgleda, sigurna sam u to. Ali sa 20 volontera ništa se ne može napraviti. Tjednima prije rasprodaje stoje na forumu popisi za volontiranje - pogledaj malo koliko se ljudi prijavi, a koliki minimum piše u zagradi. Nema dovoljno ljudi ni za ono osnovno. Što ne znači da zbog toga što se ne može osigurati grabljenje i prebiranje rasprodaje ne treba biti.

----------


## slavonka2

Evo moj prijedlog je da se na papir stavi par pravila npr. Na RR nije  dozvoljeno - rušiti i gaziti po robi, - ostavljati robu na mjestima koja  za to nisu predviđena, - miješati robu različitih brojeva na štandovima,  - mahnito puniti vrećice robom, koju kasnije prebirete na podu dok  drugi čekaju da se roba koju ne želite vrati u prodaju... i sl.... svi  koji se ne pridržavaju pravila biti će zamoljeni da se upute na blagajnu  i kupe što su si do tada izabrali ili da napuste RR. Napraviti plakat  koji će stajati na vratima i leteke koje sam voljna dijeliti vani dok  stoje u redu i čekaju prije nego se otvori rasprodaja kao i onim novima  koji dođu poslije. Dva volontera bi bila zadužena da kruže i gledaju  prebiračice, Imaju pravo na 2 opomene ili cca 15 min da si odaberu što  žele iz tih svojih vrećica, ako nema pozitivne reakcije na to, zamoli ih  se da izaberu što žele - sa tim što su si izabrale na blagajnu i da si  to kupe, ili ako ne žele - da napuste rasprodaju i puste ostalima da si izaberu  i kupe robu. Mislim da će biti možda dvije do četiri intervencije, ali  kada se pročuje da se to više ne dozvoljava jednostavno će to ljudi  prihvatiti i to je to.

To je onako na brzaka... dalo bi se raditi na tim idejama, sigurno se može nešto dodati, bolje složiti. Ali nema se što izgubiti, po meni... Ako mislite da bi zbog toga ljudi manje kupovali, da bi bio manji odaziv ili nešto negativno za RR, neka ostane kako je, a mi osjetljivije na nepravdu ćemo se već snaći ili izbjegavati ovakva mjesta.

----------


## apricot

slavonka, evo ti odmah zadatka:
sastavi kratku i jasnu obavijest koju ćemo nalijepiti na vrata i na još nekoliko "punktova"

i prihvaćamo ponudu da uvodiš red ispred vrata, dok se čeka
dapače!

puno ti hvala  :Heart: 

(i još ako muž stvarno može biti presretač za prevrtače... mi na konju)!

----------


## Frida

Hvala svima na prijedlozima  :Smile: 

Slažemo se u tome da prebiranje nije u redu ali spriječiti ga je zaista nemoguća misija, u uvjetima koje imamo sada, jer koliko god se trudile, obilazile dvoranu, molile da to ne rade one se samo okrenu i nastave po svom.

Slavonka, hvala ti na ponudi, ako u studenom budete mogli primamo vas raširenih ruku  :Smile:

----------


## Teta Eta

Sad cu ja malo protiv struje, ali ne mogu a da ne velim sljedece:

Prvo, status povlastenog kupca se ovdje stjece jedino volontiranjem i cekanjem u redu. Tko prvi, njegova djevojka. Ne ulazite u ducan gdje vas docekuju sa zlatnim pladnjem, mame njeznom muzikom, nude popuste jedna cijena za tri komada etc...

Rodina rasprodaja je tipicni vasar, sarmantni vasar u kojem caruje guzva. S obzirom da se prodaje rabljena roba sa svim svojim nedostacima (flekama, pokvarenim ciferslusima, rupicama), a ista se ne moze pregledati na miru pored standa - meni je sasvim normalno da covjek stane sa strane i pogleda sta je stavio u vrecicu, isproba svaki ciferslus (barem ja to radim jer sam dvije jakne kupila sa pokvarenim cifom) i pregleda druge nedostatke koje rabljena roba moze imati. Vise puta sam vratila hlace zato sto je samt bio npr potpuno istrosen na koljenima - a to nisam odmah primjetila. Ponekad stavim u vrecicu i nesto sto je mom djetetu premalo, pa isto tako vratim. Ja u tome ne vidim apsolutno nista lose. To ne traje dulje od par minuta i ako je neka frendica samnom, onda zajedno pregledamo stvari (ubaci se mozda neki zenski komentar tipa pasat ce joj uz to i to - ali sta je u tome lose kvragu)

 Slozit cete se, vjerujem, da je to nemoguce napraviti kontrolu u onoj guzvi na samom standu. Uostalom, zelim se i sto prije maknuti onima koji su dosli kasnije, da i oni u sto manjoj guzvi pregledaju robu na standovima. 

E sad, stvarno mi nije palo na pamet da bi to nekome moglo smetati zato sto nije ugrabio neki komad robe prije mene. Mislim, ja na rasprodaju ne idem sa nekakvim ocekivanjima, kupim do max 10 komada robe, ali to sto kupim zelim pogledati kako treba na miru (u par minuta, kao sto sam vec gore napisala) I jako se veselim svim rasprodajama, sa svom scenografijom, redom ispred paviljona, volonterkama, propustenim i iskoristenim prilikama i isto tako mamama i bakama koje sa strane pregledaju stvari prije nego sto ih kupe. 

Ocekujem drvlje i kamenje, mozda bolje da vise ne otvaram temu  :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

nema ništa loše u uzimanju komada koji ti se čine ok, pa vraćanja onih koji ipak nisu ok
nego u trpanju svega redom u vrećicu i ostavljanja na podu kasnije na hrpi ili na krivom stolu.

----------


## ana.m

Pokvareni cifovi, fleke i rupe...Da se može potkrasti ok, ali baš da je pravilo...pa koliko znam cure paze na to sve! Čak i kada slažemo robu ako vidimo da nekaj nije kak treba vratimo u kutiju za povrat!

----------


## call me mommy

mislim da je rješenje cesce i vise raspodaja..... ljudi ocito zude za time,,a kako i nebi kada je sve preskupo a place premale...

----------


## krumpiric

ko bi tek toliko izvolontirao.
mislim da većina ljudi nije ni približno svjesna kolika je to količina posla.

----------


## Dragonfly

Jel mogu ja malo OT:
kome bih se mogla javiti da stupim u kontakt s curom čije su stvari zabunom završile u mojoj vrečici? Imala je sličnu šifru prodavatelja. Nisam ja došla po robicu poslije rasprodaje nego šogorica, pa sam tek jučer skužila da nisu moje stvari unutra. Htjela bi ih vratiti, a jednu čak i kupiti, pa vas molim za pomoć.
 :Smile:

----------


## slavonka2

Teta Eta, nitko a najmanje ja nema namjeru zabraniti da se roba  pregleda. Žena pored mene je mjerila robu krojačkim metrom, druga je  imala dvije majice koje je uspoređivala, treća gledala šavove i gumbiće,  to se UVELIKE razlikuje od trpanja robe u vrećicu, ali ne jednu već  tri. U tu vreću stane pozamašna količina tako male robe, i onda se stane  u neki kut i satima (samo sam ja pored jedne stajala 1,5 h, a ona je  tamo bila prije mene i još je ostala) ta roba pregledava. Ako sam  slučajno našla bolje hlačice od onih koje imam u vrećici, a ne želim ili  ne mogu kupiti oboje, pa normalno je da ću jedne izvaditi i vratiti na  štand. Ono što sam ja vidjela i zbog čega je krenula ova tema je velika,  ali stvarno jako velika količina robe kod prebiruša i što to  odlučivanje traje predugo. A ovo da li nekome smeta što sam ja ugrabila  neki bolji komad robe, ima onih koji su ugrabili prije mene, a bit će ih  i poslije jer ne možeš sve vidjeti. Mislim da oko toga nema ovdje  rasprave. Temu sam otvorila jer mislim da svi imaju jednaka prava za  kupovinu robice, a ne da se pojedinci nađu praviti pametnima pa povedu  vojsku pomagača koja na ovakav način pokupi robu sa štandova. Nije fer  prema trudnicama koje su same došle i u onoj gužvi traže koju krpicu,  nije fer prema ljudima s malom djecom, ma nije fer ni prema onima koji  su došli bez ili sa očekivanjima da nešto kupe jer je to bezobrazan  način ponašanja. Da li prebirušama više treba roba nego ostalima koji su  došli?
 Prijedlog je da napišemo nekoliko malih pravila kupovine na  RR -  zašto? Jer tada prebiračici možete reći - Znate li vi da to nije  dozvoljeno? Molim vas da požurite. A šta sam ja njoj ovako trebala  reći?   Da se sa tim pravilima dvije prebiruše predomisle u svom naumu, naš  plan je uspio. Da li će ih i dalje biti - ma hoće naravno. Ali kada ju  netko dođe opomenuti ima se za što uhvatiti, pozvati, a to su pravila.  Ne mislim da treba nekoga vuči van iz paviljona, izbaciti ga, deratati  se na njega. Ma sve se to može na civilizirani način riješiti ako su one  voljne surađivati. Jer zašto postoje prepiračice, zašto postoje oni  kojima se kod doktora jako žuri i bolesni su pa idu prije vas, iako i vi  bolesni čekate već satima, zašto netko ne može čekati kruh u redu jer  on kasni na posao, a vi kao ne radite ništa cijeli dan,  Zašto se neki prave da ne  vidu trudnicu iza sebe ili osobu s malim djetetom? Zašto? Zato što im mi  to dopuštamo. Jer se ne želimo svađati, imati posla s budalom i praviti  probleme. A tko je tu gupan? Pa mi koji i dalje čekamo u redu bolesni,  kasnimo na posao, a takve osobe su u kratkom roku ostvarile svoj cilj i  baš ih briga za vas i ostatak ljudi koji šutite i dok se premišljate u  glavi - pa trebala bi nešto reći, ma reci nešto, pa i ja čekam.... on je  svoje obavio i ode, a vama ostane knedla u grlu i upitnik nad glavom -  Da li je to fer?

----------


## Willow

slavonka, slažem se, treba crno na bijelo napisati da takvo ponašanje nije ok 
ovako ispada da se tolerira i pojedinci to debelo koriste...

----------


## Rivendell

Ja sam došla malo kasnije pa nisam primijetila pola toga o čemu raspravljate, većina stvari se već bila prodala, ali osjećam potrebu komentirati drugu stvar zbog koje sam se razočarala, a to je odnos cijene i kvalitete. istina da su ostale lošije stvari kad sam ja došla, ali su svejedno držale cijenu, tipa jako izlizani body 15 kn, a za 20 kn imaš novi novcati. 
Naravno da je bilo i obrnuto, da su neke super stvari bile super jeftine. Eto, to je mene razočaralo, da prodavatelji malo realnije sagledaju svoje stvari.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Teta Eta* to što ti opisuješ je normalno ponašanje prije kupnje, a Slavonka piše o tome istome, ali na N-tu potenciju. Pa nisi valjda natrpala punu veliku vrećicu stvarima, stala sa strane i sat i pol gledala krpicu po krpicu i vijećala s frendicom? Meni se čini da onih tvojih par minuta i desetak stvari zvuči razumno, a opis postupanja žena iz Slavonkinog posta nije nimalo sličan tvome...

----------


## Teta Eta

Nisam, mi smo u sat ili malo vise, odabrale robicu, odcekale red i platile sve. A ujutro smo cekale od 20 do 8. 
I da, pobjegla mi je rupica na majci od 25 kuna (traka je bila naljepljena preko rupice). 
Ne uzrujavam se uopce - da me se ne bi krivo shvatilo - cisto za odgovor Ani.m.

----------


## lola_34

> A tko je tu gupan? Pa mi koji i dalje čekamo u redu bolesni, kasnimo na posao, a takve osobe su u kratkom roku ostvarile svoj cilj i baš ih briga za vas i ostatak ljudi koji šutite i dok se premišljate u glavi - pa trebala bi nešto reći, ma reci nešto, pa i ja čekam.... on je svoje obavio i ode, a vama ostane knedla u grlu i upitnik nad glavom - Da li je to fer?


Ne mogu odoljeti a da ne pitam: *Slavonka*, pa zaš' nisi niš rekla tada toj ženi/tim ženama na licu mjesta šta ih ide, nego se sad naknadno grizeš?

----------


## mirjana

prijedlog:
osim pravila da je zabranjeno pregledavati odjeću po kutevima i po podu (odnosno da će onima koji budu odjeću pregledavali po podu ista biti oduzeta) i postaviti jedan stol sa strane kraj kojeg bi stajala volonterka (ili dvije) na kojem bi se mogla pregledati odabrana robica (cif, rupice, veličina) i za to bi postojao red (npr dovoljno mjesta da istovremeno mogu robicu pregledati 2 osobe) uz kratko zadržavanje
ne znam je li ovako nešto izvedivo? nekako se nadam da ovi prebirači ne bi imali obraza pregledavati robicu satima (odnosno moglo bi im se ograničiti vrijeme), a istovremeno bi se imalo mjesto na kojem se može još jednom pregledati odabrano (ja sam pregledavala robicu dok sam čekala u redu za plaćanje - nakon što sam jednom došla kući sa poderanim skijaškim hlačama i zimskom jaknom pokvarenog cifa)

i onda strogo reagirati na pregledavanje po kutevima/podu i sl

----------


## slavonka2

E niti onda a bome ni sada na znam što bih joj rekla... tko sam  ja...isto tko i ona...osoba koja je došla na rasprodaju? A što sam  joj/im trebala reći? Šta radite vi s tom robom - pa kupuju? Da sam bila  volonter sigurno bih reagirala, čak sam i vidjela volonterku koja je  rekla da ne mogu stati u onaj ograđeni prostor gdje su bile velike  stvari za djecu, jer su se one zavlačile po svakom mogućem mjestu pa su  ljudi prelazili preko njih. Da postoje pravila, za koja se ovdje  zalažem, sigurno bih joj rekla da li zna kako to nije dozvoljeno i  upustila se u raspravu. Još jedan razlog zašto nisam reagirala je taj  što sam ja bila prvi put na rasprodaji i ne znam da li je toga bilo do  sada, da li je takav način kupnje ok ili ne. Jedan od razloga je i taj  što se nisam trudna željela upuštati u raspravu koju nemam na čemu  temeljiti osim na moralu, kulturi i ljudskosti, jer to bi one same i  trebale znati, ali očito da ne znaju. Zbog takvih osoba se i pišu  pravila. Ja se ne grizem što nisam reagirala tada, jer sam ja kao što  sam napisala našla par lijepih krpica i sretna sam zbog toga, ali nije  fer prema ostalima koji su došli a nisu našli ništa, ako pročitaš samo  ovu temu vidjeti ćeš da ima i takvih, a znaš li koliko ljudi nije na  Rodinom forumu? Mene više grize ta pasivnost - to je tako kako je, to je  vašar, nisi došla u pradu u kupovinu, znaš li ti kako vani izgledaju  rasprodaje.... Zar je toliko problem samo ostati civiliziran?
Uvijek je bilo onih koji misle da mogu sve i svašta, ali ako se neka pravila budu znala neće reagirati jedna osoba već više njih, a ono što može masa ljudi dovesti će i do rezultata.

----------


## Willow

što se tiče omjera cijene i kvalitete robe, već je bila praksa a i ja sam predlagala, 
zašto ne uvesti npr. 30 nagradnih šifri za one prodavatelje koji prodaju najviše robice 

kad bi svi to znali, možda bi se još dodatno potrudili oko robice i cijena jer svi znaju kako je teško dobiti šifru  :Grin:

----------


## slavonka2

Evo ja sam složila nekakav ogledni letak koji bi se mogao dijeliti dok  ljudi stoje vani u redu i čekaju. Neka aktivatorice rasprodaje pogledaju  da li je to ok. Možda bi se mogla pravila ubaciti na početnu stranicu  rode kada bude oglas o novoj rasprodaji. I ako je ovo ok, mogu složiti  i plakat na A3 formatu koji bi bio stavljen na ulaz i još nekoliko  mjesta.

Ako mislite da to nema smisla, prihvaćam vaše mišljenje  jer ipak ste vi u ovom već godinama, a mi koji povremeno uletimo sa  svakakvim idejama nismo ni svjesni koliko je truda i rada iza svega  toga.

http://imageshack.us/f/191/pravilarodinerasprodaje.jpg/

Može su tu još svašta dodati, oduzeti... bitne su samo ideje....

----------


## srecica

> Jel mogu ja malo OT:
> kome bih se mogla javiti da stupim u kontakt s curom čije su stvari zabunom završile u mojoj vrečici? Imala je sličnu šifru prodavatelja. Nisam ja došla po robicu poslije rasprodaje nego šogorica, pa sam tek jučer skužila da nisu moje stvari unutra. Htjela bi ih vratiti, a jednu čak i kupiti, pa vas molim za pomoć.


Dragonfly javi se na mail ured@roda.hr

----------


## bilbo7

nisam nikad bila na rasprodaji, ali potaknuta pitanjem volontera, pala mi je na pamet ideja da volontirati mogu prodavači, tako će njima biti u interesu stajati pokraj štanda sa robom gdje je i njihova i upozoravati potencijalne kupce na red i disciplinu.

----------


## krumpiric

sve je to jako lijepo, al nas je i dalje 20 :Cool:  i stvarno stvarno nismo nadljudi.

----------


## apricot

> nisam nikad bila na rasprodaji, ali potaknuta pitanjem volontera, pala mi je na pamet ideja da volontirati mogu prodavači, tako će njima biti u interesu stajati pokraj štanda sa robom gdje je i njihova i upozoravati potencijalne kupce na red i disciplinu.


svi mogu volontirati
ali se rijetko kome da

----------


## apricot

> Evo ja sam složila nekakav ogledni letak koji bi se mogao dijeliti dok ljudi stoje vani u redu i čekaju. Neka aktivatorice rasprodaje pogledaju da li je to ok. Možda bi se mogla pravila ubaciti na početnu stranicu rode kada bude oglas o novoj rasprodaji. I ako je ovo ok, mogu složiti i plakat na A3 formatu koji bi bio stavljen na ulaz i još nekoliko mjesta.
> 
> Ako mislite da to nema smisla, prihvaćam vaše mišljenje jer ipak ste vi u ovom već godinama, a mi koji povremeno uletimo sa svakakvim idejama nismo ni svjesni koliko je truda i rada iza svega toga.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/191/pravilarodinerasprodaje.jpg/
> 
> Može su tu još svašta dodati, oduzeti... bitne su samo ideje....


pa, kostur bi mogao biti takav
ali "mahnito punjenje" nije baš Rodina retorika  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> pa, kostur bi mogao biti takav
> ali "mahnito punjenje" nije baš Rodina retorika


možda bolje nešto u stilu:

Poštovani kupci...

kako bi naša Rasprodaja proticala u ugodnom okruženju, molimo vas da se pridržavate sljedećih pravila:

- da se ne ubacujete preko reda na ulazu; 
- da platite svoju kartu;
- da ne uzimate velike količine robe koju prebirete po kutevima...

ili već nekako

da imam inspiraciju, ne bih tražila pomoć...

Slavonka, ne sumnjam da ćeš ti to baš kako treba  :Heart:

----------


## oka

> nisam nikad bila na rasprodaji, ali potaknuta pitanjem volontera, pala mi je na pamet ideja da volontirati mogu prodavači, tako će njima biti u interesu stajati pokraj štanda sa robom gdje je i njihova i upozoravati potencijalne kupce na red i disciplinu.


Ja sam ovo shvatila da misli da dođu neki trgovci,neka trgovina, tamo sa svojom robom kojima je u interesu da čuvaju red i disciplinu oko štanda sa svojom robom.
Samo oni se ne bi onda nazivali volonterima. Hm, valjda sam krivo shvatila.

A zar bi to bilo moguće i u interesu nekih trgovina da budu na takvom mjestu i ostvare zaradu, a Roda u tome dobije neke od
pogodnosti koje bi ti trgovci imali. Npr zaštitari, možda čak i ono osiguranje protiv krađe.., da li je to uopće izvedivo ako bi se
neko našao zainteresiranim.
ps. možda u nekom večem paviljinu ako ovdje nema mjesta

----------


## mamanina

> Jel mogu ja malo OT:
> kome bih se mogla javiti da stupim u kontakt s curom čije su stvari zabunom završile u mojoj vrečici? Imala je sličnu šifru prodavatelja. Nisam ja došla po robicu poslije rasprodaje nego šogorica, pa sam tek jučer skužila da nisu moje stvari unutra. Htjela bi ih vratiti, a jednu čak i kupiti, pa vas molim za pomoć.


Javila bi se da sam možda ta koju tražiš... tak je to kad MM treba obaviti više radnji odjednom (uzeti lovu, prebrojati, uzeti neprodano, i to još za 3 osobe). U krivoj vrećici koju ja imam ostale su troje cipelica (br.26, 21-22). 

Što se tiče rasprodaje kupujem i prodajem godinama. Nikad nisam razočarana jer nemam velika očekivanja, moram priznati da nemam niti neke velike potrebe u smislu financijske prirode ali imam takav način života da mislim da ne treba novac bacati uzalud tako gdje se može uštedjeti. Dolazim po sat i više vremena prije početka rasprodaje i svjedok sam ubacivanja u red, mrtvi, hladni - nisu to ni trudnice ni mala djeca, onda mislim možda je ljudima stvarno frka a meni nije... ulazim mirno i polako, prvo cipele (vadim metar i izmjerim - da to je mene možda vidjela slavonka), dilema rješena, paše, ne paše ... i nećete vjerovati ali me jako veseli kad vidim nekog s mojom stvari, kad dijete isprobava, sretno je kao i moja curica kad je to nosila...šta ćeš čovjek se ponekad veže uz stvari.  Uvijek upoznam neke zanimljive ljude i priče, i uvijek ugodne, ako se ponekad dogodi da se gurnemo slučajno uvijek čujem "oprostite", najčešće ga ja izustim prva. Kupim oko 10 stvari, krenem s 15-20. Sve vraćam na svoje mjesto jer mislim da je to najveći problem rasprodaje. Usput pobirem s poda ono što je nekom ispalo i stavljam na mjesto po veličini. Lijepo znam zamoliti ljude ukoliko rade nešto što me stvarno iritira da to ne rade, malo su začuđeni, ali često prestanu. Nisam ni član rode, niti volontiram ali se osjećam kao da jesam. Nećete vjerovati ali sve to stignem u manje od sata ... Mislim da ljudi koji ne podnose gužvu, koji se osjećaju pod pritiskom nisu za ovakva mjesta. Malo mojih prijateljica idu na rasprodaju, jednostavno psihički to im je prenaporno, nisu razmažene nego jednostavno nisu takvi tipovi. Mislim da ima mjesta za popravke što se tiče same rasprodaje ali prvo trebamo riješiti neke stvari sami sa sobom.

----------


## apricot

mamanina,  :Heart:

----------


## Willow

zanimljivo je kako puno forumaša nikad nije bilo na rasprodaji,

trebalo bi ih nekako animirati i potaknuti da više sudjeluju, i kao volonteri i kao prodavatelji i kupci  :Grin:  (najbolje 3 u 1)

----------


## Freja

Možda da se na plakat na kojem se oglašava rasprodaja napiše da i poziv za volontere s brojem telefona na koji se mogu prijaviti?

----------


## slavonka2

:Grin:  da, ja sam malo puno oštra... ja to direktno u glavu... pa šta bude... :Laughing: 

Malo sam to sada zapakirala u celofančić a mislim da ima i mašnicu.  Kada stignete cure bacite oko...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...odaprint2.jpg/

----------


## Willow

slavonka  :Klap: 

samo bih ja to malo preoblikovala da je malo manje "Da..."  :Wink:

----------


## sofie

> Ušla-izašla. I bilo mi je žao što smo platili parking i dvije ulaznice za tih par minuta unutra.


isto ovako je i meni bilo, ali moram pohvaliti rodin štand - to je super -snižene cijene pelena i zasebna blagajna.

----------


## slavonka2

Radim na izbacivanju riječi DA.... pa dignem gore novu verziju...

----------


## mamanina

[QUOTE=Ripcord;1969931]Ušla-izašla. I bilo mi je žao što smo platili parking i dvije ulaznice za tih par minuta unutra.

Ovo je jedina od rijetkih ulaznica za koju nam nebi trebalo biti žao novca...em je za udrugu, em je humano, em je 5 kn, em nam je uvijek lijepo vidjeti ih kad se bore za naše interese,... da ne nabrajam previše (govorim iz kuta osobe koja nije član, a ni volonter).

----------


## slavonka2

Evo novi poboljšani tekst, još uvijek sve kritike, ideje kao i pohvale su dobrodošle.

http://imageshack.us/f/835/rodaprint3.jpg/

----------


## Sek@

Slavonka2   :Klap:

----------


## Sek@

Sorry otišlo dvaput

----------


## mamanina

Pročitala sam "pravila", i sve je to ok, ali nekako mi ne zvuči...recimo budite strpljivi na blagajnama, po meni nepotrebno, pa naravno da treba biti strpljiv kad je ispred tebe 100 ljudi, što da ih preskočite...
Ako napišete "platite kartu" možete komotno i "ne kradite robu". 
Meni osobno isto je prebirali hrpu robu na podu, po zraku ili slagali na ramena ako to traje 2 sata i roba se ne vraća na mjesto od kud je uzeta kad se od nje odustalo. 
Najvažnije i jedino pravilo koje mislim da bi trebalo pisati kao jednostavno upozorenje naljepljeno pored štendera ili na njima je vratite stvari koje Vam ne odgovaraju na mjesto gdje ste ih i uzeli. 
Sve ostalo zahtijeva malo teže narativne sposobnosti da ne bi zvučalo bezveze.

----------


## Kaae

Procitala sam i ja pravila i u principu se slazem s mamaninom. Vecina napisanog stvarno zvuci nepotrebno.

Ako tekst ostane, trebalo bi ga prepraviti jer original bas i nije u duhu hrvatskog jezika (mogu to napraviti, ako treba, ali ne stignem ovaj cas).

----------


## Angie75

U današnjem Jutarnjem jedna je mama oprala Rode jer su joj navodno samovoljno "odrezale" donaciju. 
I sad se pitam koja je ta? I kako je takva (očito ne s previše simpatija prema udruzi) uspjela doći u priliku nešto prodati preko rasprodaje, a ja sam se dvije godine pokušavala prijaviti, i nikad nisam uspjela čak ni dobiti telefonsku vezu i šifru za rasprodaju. Pa sam tako i odustala, što ću. 
Ali baš mi je žao da je ovakva glupost dobila prostor u novinama.

----------


## Angie75

Pardon, riječ je o Večernjem listu.

----------


## lalaland

Ja sam vraćala vrećice s neprodanom robom prodavateljima u subotu i može biti da je to žena koja je rekla da je u obrascu navela da ne želi donirtati 30% Rodi. Naravno, jedna od članica udruge joj je rekla da takva opcija ne postoji, a žena je tvrdila da je označila kućicu NE za donaciju i da je uredno dobila šifru. To je ozbiljna starija žena. Treba pripaziti na taj obrazac da odmah eliminira te koji ne žele donirati. Možda nije riječ o istoj ženi, ali bitno je da znate što se desilo.

----------


## slavonka2

Idemo žene neke konkretne ideje... od ovog trebalo bi, mogli bi, nema  ništa.... ako su pravila nepotrebna i nisu u duhu hrvatskog jezika idemo  to napraviti bolje, jednostavnije. Ja sam napisala kako sam mislila da  je ok, potrudila sam se složiti letak, iako pored posla, malog djeteta i  trudnoće nemam vremena ni rublje staviti prati.

----------


## Deaedi

> U današnjem Jutarnjem jedna je mama oprala Rode jer su joj navodno samovoljno "odrezale" donaciju. 
> I sad se pitam koja je ta? I kako je takva (očito ne s previše simpatija prema udruzi) uspjela doći u priliku nešto prodati preko rasprodaje, a ja sam se dvije godine pokušavala prijaviti, i nikad nisam uspjela čak ni dobiti telefonsku vezu i šifru za rasprodaju. Pa sam tako i odustala, što ću. 
> Ali baš mi je žao da je ovakva glupost dobila prostor u novinama.


http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/rode-u...-clanak-331361

Zanimljivo kako se sama nije upitala da li bi za posredovanje u prodaji trebala nešto platiti.

----------


## Mima

Ne kužim ?? Zar Roda ne uzima neki postotak od prodanog?

----------


## Willow

prilikom prijave internetom se nudi pitanje (ovako nekako po sjećanju)

*Želite li donirati 30% od prodane robe udruzi RODA?
*- DA
- NE

Žena je očito stisnula NE.

----------


## Mima

Čekaj, ako klikneš NE ne moraš dati NIŠTA od zarađenog udruzi?

----------


## apricot

edit: odgovaram Willow


tako je
i to je bio naš previd

na svakoj rasprodaji dobijemo oko 400 prijava i svaku od njih treba pročitati
u slučaju ove gospođe smo previdjeli što je zaokružila i automatizmom napravili onako kako radimo uvijek

novac će joj danas biti vraćen, pogreška je naša


voljela bih da svi razumiju kako bez tih donacija rasprodaja za rodu ne bi imala smisla
ona jest zamišljena prvenstveno kao mjesto gdje roditelji mogu jeftino nabaviti opremu za djecu, gdje pomažemo reciklaži dječjih stvari... ali i kao fundraising za sve ostale rodine projekte

jednako tako... na svaku rasprodaju se potroši preko 600 bolonterskih sati u ta tri dana primopredaje i same rasprodaje, plus još barem 300 za pripremu svake.

mislile smo kako je to svima jasno.
ali, očito, nije.

još jednom se ispričavamo oštećenoj gospođi, ali ovo ni slučajno nije "uzimanje", kako piše u novinama, nego previd.

----------


## AdioMare

baš mi je žao što je tako ispalo.
nije morala ići cipelom, šteta. ali mislim da je i za nju šteta.

----------


## srecica

Bas mi je zao zbog ovoga. 
I to takav naslov kao da je Udruga otela milione ... bah

Dogodio se previd i ja vjerujem da nije namjerno u onoj zelji da sve napravis i da svi budu zadovoljni. Bas mi je zao.

----------


## Mukica

ma... nadam se da ostecena gospodja ovo cita pa nek zna sto ja mislim

za nju je steta jedino to sto je jadna i sitna dusa koja je mogla lijepo prodati svoja kolica preko oglasnika da je za to bilo sposobna
ali ocito nije
sposobna je jedino onima koji trose svoje slobdno vrijeme i volontiraju i onima koji su to ucinili umjesto nje ovako zahvaliti
ma bljak

kakav covjek uopce moras biti da svjesno ides na rodinu rasprodaju s predumisljajem da neces nsita donirati ili da ces eto, ti donirati kolko ti oces
ma daj... ono... b.lj.a.k.
covjek se nakon ovakvih situacija fakat upita jel blesav sto volontira i sto daje svoje slobodno vrijeme zato da bi stanje u drustvu bilo bolje
nece biti bolje nikad jer uvijek ce biti ovakvih sitnih i jadnih dusa poput I.P. kojima gotovo 1000 volonterskih sati (sto bi bilo cca. 125 radnih dana) bas nista ne znaci... ovime je, osim sto je nanijela stetu Rodama uvrijedila i sve vrijedne volonterke

----------


## ani4

Hm, a zasto bi uopce postojala ta opcija DA/NE za donaciju?
Neka bude pravilo da tko zeli prodavati mora donirati 30% i bok. Pa tko zeli neka prodaje, a tko ne neka prodaje po oglasnicima, burzama i sl.

----------


## lalaland

[


voljela bih da svi razumiju kako bez tih donacija rasprodaja za rodu ne bi imala smisla
ona jest zamišljena prvenstveno kao mjesto gdje roditelji mogu jeftino nabaviti opremu za djecu, gdje pomažemo reciklaži dječjih stvari... ali i kao fundraising za sve ostale rodine projekte

jednako tako... na svaku rasprodaju se potroši preko 600 bolonterskih sati u ta tri dana primopredaje i same rasprodaje, plus još barem 300 za pripremu svake.

mislile smo kako je to svima jasno.
ali, očito, nije

ne kužim kakve veze ima 900 volonterskih sati s donacijom? volonteri volontiraju

----------


## apricot

mi ćemo nastaviti i ubuduće ovako kako smo radili do sada; svakome prodavatelju ostaviti na volju da u prijavi napiše želi li donirati taj iznos ili ne.
s time da sebi ostavljamo za pravo da prioritet pri dobivanju šifri imaju oni koji su odlučili taj postotak od zarađenoga - donirati Rodi.

----------


## apricot

> ne kužim kakve veze ima 900 volonterskih sati s donacijom? volonteri volontiraju


volontiraju kako bi pomogli udruzi, ne zato da potroše vrijeme (kojega imaju previše)
rasprodaja, kao mjesto gdje roditelji prodaju robu, bez donacija ne donosi nikakvu financijsku korist rodi

a novac nam treba za projekte:
- dojenje
- trudnoća i porod
- autosjedalice
- vrtići
- škole
- forum
- hospitalizacija djece
- odgovorno roditeljstvo
- medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja
- pravo

moguće da sam nešto i zaboravila

----------


## ana.m

A ja debelo potpisujem *mukicu* i *ani4* . Mislim, ja nisam ni znala da možeš birati...Ne kužim čemu ta opcija, pa udruga će iz svih tih zahtjeva za šifru ionako izvuči one koji su kliknuli na DA! Bili bi bedasti da to ne bude tako!
Mislim svašta!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## čokolada

E pa svašta! Potpis, Muki!

----------


## vertex

Ja baš i ne potpisujem. Malo je bezobrazno ponuditi opciju da se ne donira ništa, a onda nekoga napasti što zloupotrebljava volonterske sate, i to bez obzira na to što su ti sati zaista vrijedni poštovanja.

----------


## Willow

svakako bi trebalo upoznati sve volontere s tom mogućnosti da se ubuduće pripazi - možda npr. prilikom potpisa ugovora da se samo fluorescentno žutim flomasterom označi takav ugovor pa kad osoba dođe po utržak odmah se vidi da tu nema donacije

----------


## apricot

vertex, Roda gospođu ne napada, ispričale smo se i priznale previd.
i vratile novac.

radimo i (po)griješimo.

----------


## vertex

Referirala sam se na Mukicin post, koji su cure onda potpisivale.
Shvatila sam da to nije službeni stav Rode, bez brige.

----------


## Charlie

Ja bih isto uvela postotak kao obavezan - tko ne želi može ići preko oglasnika ili na druge načine. Ionako prijava prodavatelja ima puno više nego što se dijeli šifri, zar ne? 
Ali budući da nisam izravno uključena ne mogu znati što sve stoji iza odluke o izboru DA/NE, sigurna sam da imate razloge...da je obavezno to više ne bi bila donacija pa se možda otvaraju i pravno/računovodstvena i druga pitanja o kojima ja ne znam puno.

----------


## vertex

Aha, loše sam sročila ono prije, sad kužim.

----------


## ana.m

> Referirala sam se na Mukicin post, koji su cure onda potpisivale.


Ja je i dalje poptisujem i slažem se sa svakom njenom riječi....
Kaj nije gospođa otišla u second hand dućan pa da vidi kako bi je odrali, dobila bi 800kn za ta svoja kolica...
Ili je jednostavno mogla napraviti nekoliko slika, staviti ih na Njuškalo i čekati da je netko nazove, pa bi onda možda prodala i za više od 1900kn. 
Najjednostavnije je da netko drugi obavlja poslove za nas, je li tako...
*
Ovo je naravno moj osobni stav i nema nikakve veze sa stavom Udruge Roda,* ali imam pravo na svoje mišljenje!

----------


## mamanina

Koliko sam shvatila u članku i prema izjavi gospođe ona je nakon što je shvatila da postoji donacija nudila 200 kn jer joj je 590 bilo puno. Žena je postupila kako je pisalo, rekla ne donaciji i ne vidim ovdje problem. Ja sam isto bila začuđena tim pitanjem u formularu. Iskreno ne vidim opće razlog da to piše...ali treba naglasiti da je donacija 30 posto. Ne vidim ipak svrhu rasprodaje ako nema donacije.

----------


## oka

Ja kužim sve to i stvarno žena nije morala u novine...ah ima nas svakakvih.

Ali zašto jednostavno ne ukinete tu opciju da ne moraš donirati pa kad ionako opet odlučujete da
prioritet u šiframa imaju one koje doniraju. A pošto je navala velika i do šifri je teško teško doći znači da ne gubite ništa, 
vjerujem da bi na taj način bilo bolje i za udrugu, ovako ste samo preprodavači, stvarno mislim da bi to bila dobra odluka.
Ipak je to Rodina rasprodaja.

----------


## Deaedi

Pa ako je nešto obavezno, onda ne može biti donacija.

----------


## apricot

otprilike ovako




> ne mogu znati što sve stoji iza odluke o izboru DA/NE, sigurna sam da imate razloge...da je obavezno to više ne bi bila donacija pa se možda otvaraju i pravno/računovodstvena i druga pitanja o kojima ja ne znam puno.

----------


## oka

Da, kužim sad

----------


## ana.m

A kako je bilo prije? Kad nije bilo obrazaca, kada su se šifre djelile telefonski? 
Ja moram priznati da nisam nikad to pročitala od-do, ni ono za povrat poreza ni to da li bi donirala ili ne bi. Pa to mi se podrazumijevalo. Ja imam korist od rodine rasprodaje za svoju djecu jeftino kupim, a i nešto si zaradim, radim nekaj korisno u životu-volonitram (djeca su ono što me zanima) i opet, roda ima korist od mene jer proda moju robu i zaradi nešto na njoj (uvijek mi ostane malo neprodanih stvari, baš malo, ja uvijek budem jako zadovoljna)

Mislim, kome ću ako neću RODI. Svi ti koji prodaju su roditelji i TREBALI BI razmišljati da svi od toga imamo korsit, a ne da se dobor debelo zarađuje na tome. Na krivom su mjestu, ako žele dobro debelo zaraditi...Neka se bakču s ovim gore kaj sam već navela.

----------


## Deaedi

Ako ne bi bilo izbora, onda bi to bila svojevrsna provizija, ondsno usluga posredovanja u trgovini. To vjerojatno donosi dodatne komplikacije s obzirom na zakonska ograničenja i mogućnosti rada Udruge.

Dalje, smatram da je 590kn stvarno veliki iznos. Mislim da bi bilo dobro da se kod prodaje takvih većih i vrijednijih stvari ograniči max iznos donacije, npr. da se donira 30%, ali max. do npr. 200kn.

----------


## ana.m

Ja ću samo ponoviti ovo što je Apri ve napisala




> mi ćemo nastaviti i ubuduće ovako kako smo radili do sada; svakome prodavatelju ostaviti na volju da u prijavi napiše želi li donirati taj iznos ili ne.
> s time da sebi ostavljamo za pravo da prioritet pri dobivanju šifri imaju oni koji su odlučili taj postotak od zarađenoga - donirati Rodi.


A ostali neka idu na Njuškalo. Ili u Plavi...

----------


## Cubana

> Dalje, smatram da je 590kn stvarno veliki iznos. Mislim da bi bilo dobro da se kod prodaje takvih većih i vrijednijih stvari ograniči max iznos donacije, npr. da se donira 30%, ali max. do npr. 200kn.


Ne vidim razlog.
Ja svoje stvari prodajem na Njuškalu, preko Oglasnika.
Ne mora se na rasprodaji.

----------


## Willow

ja se slažem s *deadi*, možda da se stvarno za velike stvari prepusti izbor prodavatelju koliki postotak želi donirati, nema baš tako puno šifri s tim velikim stvarima a možda netko od kupaca dolazi baš zbog velike stvari i onda kupi i nešto manjih stvarčica

a možda da se naglasi i prodavateljima dodatno da se potvrdom o donaciji može vratiti ionako barem dio doniranog novca natrag kroz poreznu prijavu 
tako da taj postotak od 30% može biti puno manji  :Wink: 
(osim ako se od ove godine nešto drastično nije promijenilo o priznavanju donacija?  :Undecided:  )


što se tiče volontiranja, samo da napomenem,
trebali bi malo ažurirati one upute za volontere, i inače svaki put kad dođem na primopredaju, svaki put ima nešto novo za što saznam tek na licu mjesta, nema obavijesti na forumu

i onaj poziv za dežuranje se uvijek samo kopi-pejsta pa do koga dopre-dopre (a očito je takvih sve manje), 
možda da se malo oglasite po ostalim podforumima da je rasprodaja i da treba još volontera  :Yes:

----------


## bucka

> Javila bi se da sam možda ta koju tražiš... tak je to kad MM treba obaviti više radnji odjednom (uzeti lovu, prebrojati, uzeti neprodano, i to još za 3 osobe). U krivoj vrećici koju ja imam ostale su troje cipelica (br.26, 21-22). 
> 
> Što se tiče rasprodaje kupujem i prodajem godinama. Nikad nisam razočarana jer nemam velika očekivanja, moram priznati da nemam niti neke velike potrebe u smislu financijske prirode ali imam takav način života da mislim da ne treba novac bacati uzalud tako gdje se može uštedjeti. Dolazim po sat i više vremena prije početka rasprodaje i svjedok sam ubacivanja u red, mrtvi, hladni - nisu to ni trudnice ni mala djeca, onda mislim možda je ljudima stvarno frka a meni nije... ulazim mirno i polako, prvo cipele (vadim metar i izmjerim - da to je mene možda vidjela slavonka), dilema rješena, paše, ne paše ... i nećete vjerovati ali me jako veseli kad vidim nekog s mojom stvari, kad dijete isprobava, sretno je kao i moja curica kad je to nosila...šta ćeš čovjek se ponekad veže uz stvari.  Uvijek upoznam neke zanimljive ljude i priče, i uvijek ugodne, ako se ponekad dogodi da se gurnemo slučajno uvijek čujem "oprostite", najčešće ga ja izustim prva. Kupim oko 10 stvari, krenem s 15-20. Sve vraćam na svoje mjesto jer mislim da je to najveći problem rasprodaje. Usput pobirem s poda ono što je nekom ispalo i stavljam na mjesto po veličini. Lijepo znam zamoliti ljude ukoliko rade nešto što me stvarno iritira da to ne rade, malo su začuđeni, ali često prestanu. Nisam ni član rode, niti volontiram ali se osjećam kao da jesam. Nećete vjerovati ali sve to stignem u manje od sata ... Mislim da ljudi koji ne podnose gužvu, koji se osjećaju pod pritiskom nisu za ovakva mjesta. Malo mojih prijateljica idu na rasprodaju, jednostavno psihički to im je prenaporno, nisu razmažene nego jednostavno nisu takvi tipovi. Mislim da ima mjesta za popravke što se tiče same rasprodaje ali prvo trebamo riješiti neke stvari sami sa sobom.


 :Heart:

----------


## apricot

> Dalje, smatram da je 590kn stvarno veliki iznos. Mislim da bi bilo dobro da se kod prodaje takvih većih i vrijednijih stvari ograniči max iznos donacije, npr. da se donira 30%, ali max. do npr. 200kn.


prihodovni cenzus, a?
obrnuto proporcionalan? :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

> prihodovni cenzus, a?
> obrnuto proporcionalan?


Pa i u bankama, kad npr. plačaš neku naknadu za transakciju, ona iznosi npr. 1%, ali max. do npr. 300kn, tako da to nije neuobičajeno. Mogu razumjeti da je donacija od 600kn stvarno veliki iznos. I naravno da volonteri ulažu veliki trud i da treba obaviti hrpu posla, ali ipak je taj posao isti za kolica koja koštaju 300kn i ona koja koštaju 2000kn.

----------


## Deaedi

Inače, donekle je mogu razumijeti da je revoltirana:




> Rekla sam volonterki da je to neka zabuna, da nisam pristala na donaciju ni preko interneta niti u ugovoru koji sam potpisala. Zatim sam *išla od djelatnice** do djelatnice* kako bi mi vratile novac. Sve su me redom upućivale do jedne starije gospođe koja mi je rekla da je donacija poznata stvar jer “im Grad Zagreb ne daje ništa, a dvoranu na Velesajmu moraju plaćati po tržišnoj cijeni, pa kad ne bi bilo tih donacija, ne bi mogli funkcionirati”. Pokušala je, objašnjava nam uzrujano I. P, objasniti toj gospođi da im može dati 200 kuna, no 588 kuna velik je novac. No, kako kaže, ni nakon opetovanih molbi da joj vrate ostatak *nitko više nije želio s njom razgovarati*.


Očito je išla od osobe do osobe, no nije baš naišla na razumijevanje.

----------


## apricot

mi tamo imamo oko 250 prodavatelja kojima u 45 minuta treba isplatiti novac, saslušati eventualne pritužbe, vratiti neprodanu robu i pregledati je s onima koji to tako traže...
cure jesu razgovarale s njom, ali joj nisu mogle posvetiti onoliko vremena koliko je ona možda trebala/očekivala/zaslužila...

poslije se još razgovaralo telefonom.

tako da je ovo "nitko više nije želio s njom razgovarati" prilično slobodna (čak bih rekla i netočna) interpretacija.

----------


## apricot

> Očito je išla od osobe do osobe, no nije baš naišla na razumijevanje.


među volonterkama je jako puno nečlanica koje nikako nisu kompetentne upuštati se u razjašnjavanja problematičnih situacija.
da si ti bila tamo, što bi napravila?
vjerojatno bi je uputila na nekoga tko više zna.

zato je objašnjenja i dobila putem telefona.

----------


## Ancica

daedi, je, u tom je bila pogreska, u onoj guzvi. i zao je svima ukljucenima zbog toga.

ja kuzim tvoj prijedlog al isto tako vidim i komplikacije - sto ako su dvije stvari od po tisucu kuna? ili cetiri po petsto? ili ...

ili da se ide po broju artikala pa fiksna donacija? al onda isto imas problem.

a da ne velim komplikacije u vodenju racuna o tome kome tko gdje zasto - i sada je to jedan od najintenzivnijih, ako ne najintenzivniji, dio cijelog posla.

na kraju se svodi na to da si ti stvarno sam moras odabrati sam - ulozit svoj trud i stavit oglas ili pokusat prodat na neki drugi nacin, ili pomoci Rodi donacijom ali tako i zavrsit s manje love u dzepu.

----------


## Deaedi

Ma Ancice, dala sam dobronamjeran prijedlog, ako nije dobrodoša, ok. Samo kažem da je limitiranje provizije (a o donacija u ovom slučaju i je neka vrst provizije) sasvim uobičajeno. I rješenja za pojedinačne slučajeve ima, naravno ne nužno idealnih,  ali isto tako možda su manje loša od postojećih.

----------


## Deaedi

> među volonterkama je jako puno nečlanica koje nikako nisu kompetentne upuštati se u razjašnjavanja problematičnih situacija.
> da si ti bila tamo, što bi napravila?
> vjerojatno bi je uputila na nekoga tko više zna.
> 
> zato je objašnjenja i dobila putem telefona.


Gle, ja ne znam šta je bilo, sam čitam što je žena rekla.

No, ja sam jednom predavala robu na rasprodaji i moram priznati da je bilo, uh...ja i moja kolegica smo ostala isto malo iznenađene nejednakim kriterijima kod zaprimanja robe, onda nepoznavanjem pravila (odnosno, cure su govorile jedno, a u pravilima koje sam ja isprintala sa stranice) je pisalo nešto sasvim drugo. Tako da sam sklona vjerovati (na osnovi onoga što sam ja vidjela na jednoj rasprodaji) da je moguće da je ta gđa u pravu.

----------


## mamanina

Znači po svemu ovome i nekim odgovorima pitanje donacije se nije riješilo do kraja... mislila sam da je s tim gotovo kad su se uvele potvrde o donaciji.

----------


## ana.m

Po meni je najlakše sa strane govoriti kako bi trebalo i što bi trebalo, a nitko ne bi potfrknuo rukave i primio se posla...
Nekako imam osjećaj da svi u ovim rasprodajama traže dlaku u jajetu. Uvijek može bolje naravno, ali svi vide samo ono loše, nakon svake rasprodaje izleti nešto ružno...sad već i u novine. Mislim, iskreno, da sam ja jedna od faca na čelu RODE, baš bih bila razočarana da se ovakve stvari događaju a sve u najboljoj mogućoj namjeri.
Naravno da je svaka kritika dobrodošla u smislu da se nekaj popravi, ali neki stvarno pretjeruju s kritikama....
Ovo ne ide nikoga osobno, lijepo molim da se nitko ne nađe prozvan, govorim o cijelokupnom dojmu svega oko rasprodaje!

----------


## mamanina

Što se novina tiče to ide otprilike ovako (radila pa vidjela)- našli štofa, ajmo eksces, dotična gospođa dala izjavu, sad se čeka da roda da, pa onda gospođa, pa roda, uplest će se još neki... priču razvući na najmanje mjesec dana. Klasična novinarska akrobacija. Ništa strašno.

----------


## Ancica

deaedi, ma prijedlozi su uvijek dobrodosli...

----------


## oka

Po meni Roda je puna pametnih članova i žena radilica i jako dobro znaju što, kako i zašto rade tako kako rade  :Smile: 
Ali isto tako cijenim da su otvorene tu na forumu za pohvale i kritike pa prihvaćaju svaki dobronamjerni prijedlog
iako su već one sve to tako dobro protresle kroz sito, ali ipak vjeruju da uvijek možda može i drugačije.

I navikle su raditi sa ljudima, a znamo koliko je teško raditi sa ljudima i zadovoljiti sve zahtjeve pojedinaca
pa su vjerovatno s vremenom i oguglale na sve te sitne padove i uspone da im je činjenica da rade DOBRO i
za dobrobit ljudi dovoljna da se ne uzrujavaju kod takvih kikseva ili prigovora koji se u životu događaju uvjek i svugdje
i događat će se uvijek pogotovo ako želiš učiniti nešto dobro.

----------


## anna-y

Ova gospođa nije obišla baš sve volontere, jer je mene zaobišla i nisam imala pojma o incidentu. No doista je ovaj put kod predaje novca na mahove bila grozna gužva, svi su se tako gurali oko stolova, kao da vani grmi i sijeva. Nekad me ljuti kako bi neki ljudi sve htjeli "odmah i sad".

Pre par dana sam htjela sve malo prokomentirati i napisala sam post, ali onda mi pukla veza, a nakon toga sam ovih dana ležala bolesna. Vidim da je već rečeno sve što sam i sama htjela reći, pa jedino mogu ponoviti predloženo da bi svakako trebalo osigurati stol na kojem će ljudi kulturno moći pregledati stvari, a volonterke bi morale inzistirati da se ostavljene stvari vrate na mjesto. Baš inzistirati i upozoravati te prekršitelje da su to pravila rasprodaje. 
Takvi uglavnom odustanu kad budu par puta odlučno opomenuti.


Jedino sam još htjela prokomentirati ovo novo drastično ograničavanje mogućnosti kupnje za volontere. Nepotrebno i kontraproduktivno.

----------


## pikula

> Ja je i dalje poptisujem i slažem se sa svakom njenom riječi....
> Kaj nije gospođa otišla u second hand dućan pa da vidi kako bi je odrali, dobila bi 800kn za ta svoja kolica...
> Ili je jednostavno mogla napraviti nekoliko slika, staviti ih na Njuškalo i čekati da je netko nazove, pa bi onda možda prodala i za više od 1900kn. 
> Najjednostavnije je da netko drugi obavlja poslove za nas, je li tako...
> *
> Ovo je naravno moj osobni stav i nema nikakve veze sa stavom Udruge Roda,* ali imam pravo na svoje mišljenje!


potpis

----------


## laumi

> ma... nadam se da ostecena gospodja ovo cita pa nek zna sto ja mislim
> 
> za nju je steta jedino to sto je jadna i sitna dusa koja je mogla lijepo prodati svoja kolica preko oglasnika da je za to bilo sposobna
> ali ocito nije
> sposobna je jedino onima koji trose svoje slobdno vrijeme i volontiraju i onima koji su to ucinili umjesto nje ovako zahvaliti
> ma bljak
> 
> kakav covjek uopce moras biti da svjesno ides na rodinu rasprodaju s predumisljajem da neces nsita donirati ili da ces eto, ti donirati kolko ti oces
> ma daj... ono... b.lj.a.k.
> ...


X

----------


## Willow

> svakako trebalo osigurati stol na kojem će ljudi kulturno moći pregledati stvari, a volonterke bi morale inzistirati da se ostavljene stvari vrate na mjesto. Baš inzistirati i upozoravati te prekršitelje da su to pravila rasprodaje.


slažem se, tad bi se sve koji bi okolo željeli pregledati stvarčice moglo uputiti za taj stol a tamo bi 1 volonterka nadgledala da se to pregledavanje ne oteže bespotrebno  :Yes: 

u tom slučaju ni ne trebaju neka silna "nova" pravila već samo stol za pregled s natpisom

----------


## Kaae

Stol/kutak za pregledavanje, plus par (tisuca) obavijest da se pregledana roba vrati na mjesto i - sve pet. Mislim, koliko god to moze biti. Osim da netko stvarno stapom natjerava neposlusne. 

Pravila ionako nece citati onaj tko ih namjerava krsiti, niti ce ih prestati krsiti zato sto su napisana. Moze ga se jedino (nasilno) udaljiti.

----------


## ivarica

meni je jako drago vidjeti ove vase komentare ovdje, jer su pisani s vasim ocitim razumijevanjem situacije i s namjerom pomoci i podrske, bas to mi je danas trebalo. drago mi je i kad nas zovu ljudi koji su sudjelovali na rasprodajama, zanima ih o cemu se radi, ispituju i na kraju i kazu kako su zadovoljni samom organizacijom. 

kod zene koja je nasim propustom i dobila prednost za sifru (a angie npr nije) i kasnije ostala zakinuta slijedom nasih gresaka za tu informaciju o doniranju, dogodila se eto ta negativna emocija, koju opet svaka od nas moze razumjeti, jer i sorcie npr bi je poslala da se na topiku o ZZP javi, ako nigdje drugdje, medijima. a od njih ovakav tretman, prvenstveno naslov (u prvom izdanju u naslovu je pisalo PREVARA, tek je  kasnije mijenjan u pogreska), ali i nacin na koji je novinarka razgovarala s nama, roda u deset godina svojeg rada nije nikad ni iskusila a ni zasluzila. 

kako i u osmisljavanju svojih aktivnosti, tako jednako i u nacinu fundraisiranja, roda je avangardna udruga, sirimo granice, koristimo tuđa iskustva, hocemo uvijek i bolje i vise. nama se nikad nije dogodilo da neki projekt vise ne odrzavamo zato jer ove godine ministarstvo to i to kasni s natjecajima. roda ce uvijek naci nacina da se projekti nastave i to zahvaljujuci prvenstveno dvjema stvarima, nasa je najveca vrijednost - volonterizam a druga jednako vazna stvar - jer smo uvijek radile na samoodrzivosti. moj uvid u rad udruga je prilican, mi smo u tome daaleko ispred, pa skoro - svih njih. na razlicitim konferencijama zele da prenosimo svoja iskustva, da kazemo "kako mi to radimo". mi ne zelimo biti ovisne o onima koje jucer-danas-sutra kritiziramo. ne zelimo biti u zavisnom odnosu o nikom od onih, mislim da je za dobar dio udruga ustvari problem ta ovisnost o drzavnoj sisi, a da poduzetnickoga duha i ideja imamo svi mi, a ne samo rode, barem onoliko koliko nam je dovoljno za voditi svoja kucanstva. i gdje smo mi tu sad? sa hrpom ideja, sa voljom da same nalazimo nacine i sredstva, a u okruzenju u kojem se ne samo udrugama, nego i pojedincima i firmama, podmecu noge u razvoju ikakve poduzetnicke inicijative. 

rasprodaja funkcionira na ovaj nacin, postujuci tako propise i podrazumijevauci da su obje strane u tom odnosu korektne jedna prema drugoj, da obje strane kuze vrijednost koju dobivaju za sebe (jer, budimo realni, rodina misija nije prodaja rabljenih stvari, nismo oglasnik, makar netko mozda i mislio da bi mi trebali prodati sve rabljene stvari u hrvatskoj) i dobrovoljno u taj odnos i ulaze. dosad su nas mnogi ljudi ispitivali o nacinu na koji rasprodaja funkcionira i problema nije bilo. nastao je onog trena kad je izostao zivi kontakt, a sifre smo, iskljucivo zbog unapređenja usluge prema nasim korisnicima, poceli dijeliti putem internetskog obrasca. 

sto se tice potvrde o donaciji, ona nije sporna, ne znam tko ju je spomenuo. mi su rodi izdajemo potvrde o donaciji iako po zakonu nismo na to obavezni, ali zato jer je to jedan od mehanizama kontrole našeg rada. zar je niste dobili kad ste donirali novce nekoj drugoj udruzi? ako imate potvrdu o donaciji, tada se moze uci u trag tome jel udruga ta sredstva uopce uplatila na ziro racun i namjenski koristila. kako bi se inace to dokazalo?

na kraju ovog dana, kad smo se sa zenom vise puta i cule i vidjele, vjerujem da nije ni njoj sigurno ista manje stresno nego nama.
samo, ona, za razliku od mene nije u novinama opisana kao "starija gospođa". ako za nešto, za ovo će mi trebati terapija i utjeha.

----------


## laumi

> samo, ona, za razliku od mene nije u novinama opisana kao "starija gospođa". ako za nešto, za ovo će mi trebati terapija i utjeha.


 :Laughing:  :Love: 

ne razumijem se u pravno/računovodstveni aspekt vezano uz donacije, samo da kažem da mi je skroz ok da se Udruzi donira 30%. nisam ni znala da sad prodavatelji mogu odlučiti žele li donirati ili ne.

----------


## Kaae

ivarice, moram odvaliti na _stariju gospodju_. A joooj.

----------


## superx

Ja do sada nisam vidjela ovu raspravu, ali sada jesam.
Bila sam tamo kada je zaprimljena roba (kolica) gospođe.
Ona i suprug su bili vrlo simpatični, ja sam bila ta koja je posplintala cijela kolica izoznačavala ih po svuda, iskeljila sa krep trakama sa svim podacima jer su kolica bila super i bilo mi je žao da ih ne proda. Ta sprtljancija mi je oduzela pola sata, dala sam si truda da sve pospojim i zavežem da se u onoj gužvi ne pogubi, ljepila sam torbu, presvalku za kišu...
Ja sam također mogla tih pola sata provesti sa svoje dvoje djeca, koje sam ostavila u vrtiću i svoj slobodan dan odlučila biti korisna društvu ( stvarno to tako doživljvam), 4 puta godišnje.
Samo dovesti i istrpati stvari tamo, a niti malo se ne zapitati kako to funkcionira i očekivati da će neko brinuti o tvojim stvarima na lijepe oći mi je neodgovorno.
Postoje razni oglasnici  gdje se roba bez ikakvih donacija može prodati.
Svjesna sam da gospođa možda nije do kraja upoznata sa radom na rasprodaji, ali ići zvati novine i prozivati rodu mi je bezobrazno, ja sam potrošila za tu udrugu bez imalo žaljenja svoje vrijeme i bila sam tamo za sva njezina pitanja, pa je mogla i spomenuti toj dio o nedoniranju novaca, a ne zvati novine, postoje mailovi udruge na koje bi joj sigurno netko odgovorio.
To je moje mišljenje i kako Ana kaže nije stav udruge.
Gospođi se i ja ispričavam,ali neka drugi puta pita što ju interesira bila je tamo dovoljno drugo i mogla se o svemu raspitati.

----------


## AdioMare

ivka  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

i superx  :Heart: , naravno

----------


## superx

I da u članku je spomenuta cifra od 1960 kn, nije bila je 1900. Pa neka eto, zašto se gospođa također nije predstavila i u članku punim imenom i prezimenom.
Ja to osobno doživljavam kao gledanje svih nas volonterki koje radimo taj posao i svih Roda koje organiziraju sve kao glesanje svisoka a tako sam doživjela i cijelu situaciju na primopredaji.
Ima divnih ljudi koji donesu stvari, jako mi je žao bilo gospođe koja je donjela kolica za blizance koja se ispostavilo se nisu bila ispravna, ali ona je bila krajnje fer i uopće nije dizala galamu, nego je prihvatila stanje.
A ima roditelja koji sve gledaju svisoka... ma baš sam razočarana.

----------


## lalaland

je, bila je starija gospođa sa suprugom, najvjerojatnije mama od gospođe iz novina, a razgovarala je s njom članica udruge roda koja joj je rekla da "ne doniranje" nije opcija...ja nisam ništa ni komentirala jer samo volontiram 10-tak sati na svakoj rasprodaji i nisam upoznata sa svim tim pravilima, otišla sam po novu vrećicu prodavatelja

----------


## Vrijeska

možda je gospođa "posudila" kolica u nekom haustoru i lijepo prodala ...

što sam grozna ... :Embarassed: 

jako sam tužna što od takvih vijesti (op. to nisu vijesti) novinarčići naprave takav članak
sve što je dobro, oni će zatrti svojom neukošću, neosviještenošću... jednom riječju - primitivizmom ...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> samo, ona, za razliku od mene nije u novinama opisana kao "starija gospođa". ako za nešto, za ovo će mi trebati terapija i utjeha.


ivka :Love: , sry, ali vrištim :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
žao mi je cura koje su imale neugodnosti radi cijele situacije
ja sam mislila da po difoltu ide rodi 30%
i to mi je ok
stvarno sve to skupa nema smisla (za udrugu) ako neće dobiti neku naknadu za sav taj radi i trud (mada bi se složila sa deaedi da bi se trebao ograničiti iznos donacije, npr. na 300 kuna)

a za novinare nemam riječi
meni se općenito gadi današnja praksa da se za svaki drek, neka ti netko ne kaže dobar dan na način na koji ti to misilš da bi trebao, zovu novinari
a onda oni "rade svoj posao" i tako zagorčaju ljudima život bez ikakve provjere činjenica
ovaj članak je sramotan, cure na rasprodajama to stvarno nisu zaslužile

----------


## gita-xy

Ja gužve ne podnosim, nastojim ih izbjegavati i zato ne idem na rasprodaje. Sve stvari koje moji klinci prerastu, poklonim prijateljicama i poznanicima, a isto na taj način ponešto dobijem za svoju djecu.
Ali mi stvarno nije jasno kako netko može očekivati da će doći u prostor koji je netko iznajmio, gdje radi hrpa ljudi, da mu netko proda kolica za 1900 kn i da ga to ne košta niti kn. Onda su svi oni koji prodaju preko oglasnika, njuškala i sl. stvarno glupi. Možda nekom padne na pamet da vam i auto uvali da ga prodate. I nije mi jasan taj postupak kad netko ne proba nazvati sljedeći radni dan i proba riješiti problem nego otrči u novine.

Mene vjerojatno ne bi opisala kao stariju gospođu nego kao babu jer bi je stjerala u neku stvar.

Kakva su to kolica koja polovna koštaju 1900 kn?

----------


## Anemona

Ja sam samo došla zagrliti ivaricu.  :Love:

----------


## Cathy

> Kakva su to kolica koja polovna koštaju 1900 kn?


Peg Perego 3 u 1.(Kolica,naveta i AS).

----------


## seni

> Ja sam samo došla zagrliti ivaricu.


I ja isto.

Ps. I inace ne bi se toliko uzrujavala. Nije smak svijeta. jucerasnje novine su jucerasnje. Gospoda je dobila svoj novac, svi su nesto naucili i idemo dalje.

----------


## Angie75

:Laughing: 
još si ja mislim koja to starija gospođa radi u Rodi  :Laughing:

----------


## Charlie

Nešto dobro iz svega ovoga; mene je recimo ova tema potakla na par stvari. Prvo, da volontiram na idućoj rasprodaji ako ću biti u RH; drugo, da doniram nešto robice za rasprodaju; i treće, da doniram nešto udruzi. Nekad nas treba podsjetiti da ne pada sve ovo s neba i da iza svega stoji veliki trud pojedinaca  :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

hvala charlie  :Smile: 

angie, moja obitelj me je odma locirala. svi oni misle da sam prestara za taki poso  :Grin:

----------


## Willow

baš sam gledala neke stare topice tu na rasprodaji i vidim da se za subotu zapisivalo skoro pa po 40 volontera, a sad ih dođe koliko vidim, duplo manje

treba animirati ljude da sudjeluju, evo idealne prilike, iduća rasprodaja je jubilarna

trebamo malo reklame, možda da se već mjesec dana prije rasprodaje po forumu postave banneri (onaj gore i onaj dolje na kraju posta na nekoj temi) u smislu:

"Sudjeluj na jubilarnoj 30. Rodinoj rasprodaji:
*prodaj, kupuj, doniraj, VOLONTIRAJ!"

*i obavezno link na upis u knjigu dežurstava i pravila rasprodaje  :Wink:

----------


## maxi

> "Sudjeluj na jubilarnoj 30. Rodinoj rasprodaji:
> *prodaj, kupuj, doniraj, VOLONTIRAJ!"
> 
> *


sviđa mi se

----------


## miniminia

moja podrška curama
žao mi je što nisam bliže

----------


## mala-vila

jel mi se cini ili je odaziv na ovoj 30-oj bio slabiji nego inace ili ljudi nisu kupovali? nisam bila na rasprodaji, ali sam poslije na primopredaji stvari vidjela da ljudi nose doma po par komada punih vrecica (neprodane stvari)

----------


## Cathy

> jel mi se cini ili je odaziv na ovoj 30-oj bio slabiji nego inace ili ljudi nisu kupovali? nisam bila na rasprodaji, ali sam poslije na primopredaji stvari vidjela da ljudi nose doma po par komada punih vrecica (neprodane stvari)


Nisu vozili tramvaji kroz N. Zagreb, vjerojatno je to utjecalo na posjećenost. :Sad:

----------


## bucka

šteta

----------


## Willow

baš šteta, ali meni se i inače čini da je ova zimska rasprodaja jedna od najmanje posjećenih
koliko se uopće prodalo karata?
vidjela sam i prilog na Novoj TV i polupraznu dvoranu...

što se tiče prodaje, ovaj put mi se najslabije prodalo robice od sigurno 10-ak na kojima sam sudjelovala  :Sad: 

a bilo je inače na rasprodaji (što sam vidjela na primopredaji) prekrasne robice, iz rasprodaje u rasprodaju sve bolja roba  :Yes:

----------


## apricot

vjerojatno je više razloga za jučerašnji slabiji posjet (prodano oko 500 ulaznica)
hladnoća (a ljudi nisu znali da će moći čekati unutra)
zaustavljen tramvajski promet kroz Novi Zagteb...

i nas, koji osjećamo da trebamo biti tamo, je bilo malo, onda možemo shvatiti i one koji je to možda bio "tek jedan šoping"

nije to bilo tako loše kako se činilo; ovaj paviljon je duplo (ako ne i više) veći od onoga u kojem smo inače... sve je bilo "rahlije" i "raspršenije"

tako da je, zapravo, bilo neloše
moglo je i bolje, nije da nije  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam sad prvi put bila subotu i meni je bilo baš ok, ne znam kak je inače doduše. Kaj se prodaje robice tiče ja sam jako zdovoljna, iznad očekivanja.
Je, manje je nego prije, ali još uvijek jako dobro. Zapravo sam se bila jaaaako iznenadila. Ugodno!

----------


## winnerica

Ja sam prvi puta bila prodavatelj i zapravo se želim zahvaliti Rodi za šifru! Prodala jesam nešto, nešto nisam, zapravo sam najsretnija što sam imala mogućnost donirati Rodi onih 30% od iznosa jer je baš sin (bio je samnom) komentirao da je to veliki projekt za odraditi i da je naprosto bezobrazno ne dati postotak od prodaje Rodi kad već npr. isti postotak plačaju ljudi nekim aukcijskim portalima prodali robu ili ne - samo za oglašavanje. Šteta zbog toga jer sam vidjela da je jaako puno robice ostalo neprodano, opčenito, kao i dosta opreme za bebe...  :Sad:

----------


## Romina

Ja se opet javljam kao zadovoljna :D iako je po pitanju robice nešto maaalo bolje bilo zadnji put..sve u svemu hvala curama i dečkima  :Smile:

----------


## mala-vila

meni je sad zao da nisam otisla jer mi se nije dalo gurati, da sam znala da se moze cekati unutra i da ce biti manje ljudi....
kao prodavatelj sam zadovoljna, grizla sam nokte da li ce mi nesto faliti, ali ovaj put je sve bilo u kunu tocno :Very Happy: 
posebno hvala rodi na papiru za sifru, e to me je stvarno iznenadilo :Very Happy:

----------


## zhabica

> ovaj put mi se najslabije prodalo robice od sigurno 10-ak na kojima sam sudjelovala


a znaš što ti je činit :fotić:   :Grin: 

ja sam bila ko kupac, našla što mi je trebalo, zadovoljna, ko i prošli put. 
neću spominjat da nam ne radi CD sa crticem Winx koji smo kupili jer mi nije puno ni žao  :Grin:  ali eto ne radi. 

mislim da je svakom tko se iti malo razumije u rasprodaje jasno koliko je to velik posao i koliko truda treba da bi se ovako nesto organiziralo. 
ja sam se prvi put stvarno ugodno iznenadila kako su stvari po mom mišljenju dobro organizirane, roba sortirana po veličinama, činilo mi se da je bilo dosta volonterki i da imaš koga pitat ako ti šta nije jasno ( willow  :Heart:  ) 

ovaj put mi je samo žao što nisam mogla doć volontirat. no dobro, nadam se da ste ipak zadovoljne kako je sve skupa prošlo.

----------


## ValaMala

Baš mi je drago da je otvorena ova tema, samo da potpišem sve koji se zalažu za to da se uvede malo reda i pristojnosti i na neki način riješi problem tih "prebirača". Mi smo isto kao još jedna forumašica platili parking i upad, ušli i izašli jako razočarani. Istina je da smo došli u 11h, ali zbog realnih razloga. 

No bez obzira na razočaranje, htjela bih pohvaliti krasne i nasmiješene Rodine volontere. Atmosfera je zbog njih bila ok i drago mi je što sam uspjela naći cd o dojenju i još neke knjigice, tako da imam osjećaj da ipak nismo uzalud bili.

Ma i mi smo išli s malo krivim očekivanjima, mislili smo da će biti više stvari poput vipera i sl., a sada kužim da je naglasak na robici, no kada smo mi došli od robice su bili još ostaci ostataka.

----------


## mala-vila

da, nazalost, rekla bi da se uopce ne isplati dolaziti tako kasno. nije ni cudo da ljudi cekaju po sat vremena prije otvaranja u redu

----------


## ValaMala

Ma kužim to sad, no nisam nikad prije bila (ovo je prva pikulica u trbuhu), pa nisam baš znala kako to funkcionira. Mm je sav bolestan, pa sam htjela da malo odspava prije nego krenemo, a i iskreno da sam došla i vidjela veliku gužvu, ne bih se usudila gurati među ženama ako su tako žustre i agresivne, bojim se bilo kakve velike gužve,  a osobito lamatanja rukama i tako to, sada s trbuhom...

----------


## Lutonjica

ovaj put je stvarno ostalo puno jako dobre robe po super cijenama, tako da mislim da se i u 12.55 moglo dobro tržiti :/

----------


## mala-vila

eh da... da sam znala da ce ova biti drugacija od ostalih....ma nema veze, bit ce jos rasprodaja
jos jednom hvala za sifru!!! presretna sam  :Smile:

----------


## sandy-l

Evo, da se i ja javim. Ponajprije, sve čestitke i pohvale Rodi na organizaciji rasprodaje. Ovoga sam puta malo i volontirala i baš sam sretna zbog toga, a, moram priznati, još sam više oduševljena načinom kako je sve funkcioniralo. Zaista je velik posao bio u pitanju i odrađen je za peticu. 
Sudjelovala sam i prvi put kao prodavatelj, jako sam zadovoljna, prodana je skoro sva odjeća koju sam donijela, a posebno sam se razveselila kad u subotu nakon rasprodaje raspoređujući robu za povrat prodavateljima nisam pronašla niti jedan komad svoje odjeće koju sam donirala udruzi, što nači da se sve prodalo. To me baš obradovalo. Naravno, sretna sam i zbog ponuđene mogućnosti rezerviranja nove šifre za iduću rasprodaju.

Rode, svaka čast, sljedeći put sam svakako opet među volonterkama.

----------


## spajalica

> Ma i mi smo išli s malo krivim očekivanjima, mislili smo da će biti više stvari poput vipera i sl., a sada *kužim da je naglasak na robici*, no kada smo mi došli od robice su bili još ostaci ostataka.


ValaMala nije naglasak na robici, ali na ovoj je tako izgledalo. steta sto nisi bila na prethodnoj di je velikih stvari bilo da smo i same bile iznendjene i sa mukom kako to posloziti.
ali to na zalost ne ovisi o nama vec prodavateljima.
mozda kad rodis dodjes pa ces vec znati sta imas i sto ti jos treba. mozda se na sljedecoj bas nadje nesto za tebe i tvoju cudesnu curicu  :Love:

----------


## rossa

evo da i ja komentiram. nakon bezbroj volonterskih dolazaka na rasprodaju, ovaj put sam i prodavala. Rezultat mi je teško procijeniti. Nešto sam dobila natrag, ali sreća to je bila mala vrećica. Dva komada fale, ali to nikom ne zamjeram jer sam u startu već krenula s postavkom da će tako biti pa se ne uzrujavam.
Naganjat ću šifru i sljedeći put.
hvala

----------


## Angelina_2

ja sam se danas razocarala...usla sam u prvih 10 min, stvari su bile razgrabljene...roba skupa...ma grozno...svi se drze valjda one maksimalne cijene...
kupila jednu majiu za 5 kn na kojoj je pisalo d aima rupica...i ok...to mi ne smeta
ali sam kupila i jednu za 15 i tek kad sam doma detaljno gledala skuzila veliku zakrpu na njoj...e to mi bas nije ok...

dalje...ovaj raspored robe...mislim da bi preglednije bil oda je poslozeno recimo - 0-5 god curice, 0-5god decki...itd....ovako je sve izmjesano...na nekolik ostandova velicine koje nemaj uveze s vezom...uzela sam par majici vel 122 a dijete mi nosi 110 i dobre su mu...isto tako sam nasla neke velicine kao za 6-7 godina a majica minijaturna pa je recim oza 2-3 godine...

ma skroz me razocarala...ali volonterkama svaka cast na trudu..sve ostalo nije vrijedno dolaska u Zg

----------


## Mukica

ja sam danas usla par minuta poslije 10 sati, nakon gotovo pola sata cekanja u redu i stenderi i stolovi su bili KRCATI robom... pa cu na osnovu svog iskustva nekogatko je usao gotovo sat vremena nakon pocetka zakljucit da uopce nije istina da je sve razgrabljeno u prvih 10tak minuta

ja sam se isto jedva snasla medju standovima i jedva pronasla velicinu koju sam trebala
mozda da se napravi bolji raspored tih standova ili da se vani IZVJESI raspored stendera po velicinama u dvorani pa da ljudi dok cekaju mogu utvrdit raspored i cim udju znas kam da idu

----------


## ivarica

mukice, super ideja
mozes li skicirati taj raspored

----------


## marta

Mozda da raspored stavite direkt na letak?

----------


## laumi

što se tiče Angelininog komentara, i ja potvrđujem da je nemoguće da je sve odmah razgrabljeno
ostalo je još lijepe robe koja se nije prodala i koju smo vraćali prodavateljima

tako da robe ima, samo treba tražiti

----------


## Romina

meni su se od 30 kom  vratila 3 kom  :Smile:  ovaj put sam išla stvarno sa minimalnim cijena tako da ...još jednom hvala volonterkama što su prodale naše krpice  :Smile:  jedino mi se čini da mi fali nešto sitno novčića odnosno da je par stvarčica ostalo negdje  ili ili :D
ali sve u svemu zadovoljna sam :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

Angelina, hvala na sugestiji, ali mi nismo u mogucnosti sve napraviti sto bi zeljeli. za ovo je potrebn veliki broj volontera.
mada ako ti je ovo prva rasprodaja, ako ne volis guzvu, vjerujem da ti nije sve bas sjelo  :Wink: 
ali robice nije da nije bilo. jer cijeli dan sam tamo bila, i mogu ti reci da su ljudi na blagajni donosili jako lijepu robu i oko 12

----------


## Angelina_2

ne...bila sam vec i nikad nije bil oovako lose...
ne kzaem da poslije nije bilo robe...vjerojatno je za one koji su dosli kasnije ili su imali volej cekati da copori nekulturnih razvrstaju sto zele a sto ne...uzmu hrpetine robe i onda premecu na podu dal im pase cijena i dal im uopce treba i onda jo ostave bezevze baceno na nekom stolu koji nema veze s onim sto pise

nije krivica vas i organizacije nego nekulutra pohlepnih ljudi...inace volim raspordaje i volim guzve ali ovakvk ograbljenje me ubije u pojam...a fakat su stvari skupe..vecina majica koje sam primila u ruke (kratki rukav) su po 20 i 25 kn..to mi ipak malo pretjerana cijena...
a haljinicu za 2 godine nisam nasla ni jednu jedinu a prosla sam 3 puta po istim mjestima...
ajde,...za L. sdam kupila cca 7 majica i 3 hlaca i ok...ali za nju bas nista...
:/

i da...vidjela sam ispred mene je stajala zena i kupila je pamucnu kapicu za 15 kn :/ meni je to ono...ja tu prodajem trenirku za 20 kn pa ne mogu prodati...(a mozda je meni greska sto ne pisem marke a tamo se vidi jel je ili nije)
i najbolje mi kaj je netko stavio majicu od cokse...je za 5 kn ali reklamna majica koja je bila gratis uz cokolade...

al ok...dosta o tome...mene ovaj put razocaralo..ok ako si u zg pa skoknuti usput ali putovati radi toga..ne isplativo

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam opet, po milijunti put, krenula kupovati nakon 12 sati kad se smanjila gužva. i opet sam našla 3 prekrasne majice, kao nove novcate za zaru i to po 15 kuna, i jedne lijepe hlače za demija po istoj cijeni.

----------


## ani4

ja se isto ne bi slozila da nije bilo dobre i kvalitetne robice, ja cak i nisam mogla uzeti sve sto mi se svidjelo. I za malog bebaca, i za malo vecu curku, i za velike decke.
A i cijene su bile skroz ok, samo je trebalo traziti. Ja sam uzela maje dugi rukav po 15 kn, haljinicu po 20, kombinezon po 20 kn, rompere za bebu po 10 i 15 kn, najskuplja stvar je bila 25 kn. 
A to sto se nije moglo naci odredenu stvar... Hm, ja sam isto prosli puta trazila haljinicu, pa ih jednostavno nije bilo. I prsluk sam trazila dvije rasprodaje... Ali za to ne mogu nikoga kriviti, jednostvno je takva bila ponuda.
Uglavnom, ja sam jako zadovoljna, i kupljenim i prodanim.

----------


## rossa

ja sam isto zadovoljna kupljenim, i prodanim. nešto malo vraćeno, opet nešto fali, ali manje nego zadnji put (možda za dvije rasprodaje dođem na nula nestalih premeta  :Smile: 
a bilo je predivne robe. ja sam rekla da ću kupiti samo jaknu i role ako nađem, nisam ih našla, a punu vreću drugih stvari sam kupila

----------


## Ifigenija

> nisam bila, al ma po meni, neke stvari su takve kakve jesu i gotovo.
> rasprodaja nije neki kulturni "event" i s tim se morate pomiriti.
> moš misliti, šta kaže apri,  kad u harrodsu krene horda onih koji spavaju ispred u šatorima. pa se nitko ne buni 
> bez obzira na tele2, ne možeš i ovce i novce, i novu jaknu za 20,00 kn i atmosferu kao u armani dućanu. armani dućanu, kad nije rasprodaja, of course


 :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

> ja sam opet, po milijunti put, krenula kupovati nakon 12 sati kad se smanjila gužva. i opet sam našla 3 prekrasne majice, kao nove novcate za zaru i to po 15 kuna, i jedne lijepe hlače za demija po istoj cijeni.


Da fakat, predivne majce iza 12..a bilo je toga još!!
I da, meni se ova rasprodaja čini poprilično uspješnom. Stvari su bile dobr. Uvijek ima od onih super do onih iz prošlog stoljeća, ali opet kako zabrtaniti ljudima koji su ih donjeli da se prodaju ako je roba ispravna, čista  i uredna. 
A to da nije bilo dobrih stvari i da su bile skupe, hm...meni se činilo sasvim  redu. Evo ja našla poptuno nove traper regerice benetton, još su imale etiketu za 20kn!!!! 

I ja sam zadovoljna jednim i drugim, meni oept ostalo samp par stvari u vreći!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Willow

i meni se ovaj put super prodala robica, znači bilo je kupaca  :Klap: 

žao mi je što češće ne mogu volontirati subotom, ali i da je 100 volontera ne bi spriječilo ljude da razgrću, premještaju, i na žalost bacaju robicu posvuda...
tek kad sam u subotu vidjela kako to izgleda postalo mi je jasno da sve zamisli o nekom (novom) redu baš i nemaju smisla, jedino možda da nema nigdje stolova + da cipele nisu na podu... 
ne bi bilo loše podijeliti robicu za dečke i cure ali to bi ostalo tako prvih 10 minuta... 

nego, meni je pala na pamet ideja kako povećati kvalitetu primljene robe - *uvesti ocjenjivanje prodavatelja*  :Grin: 

možda se već nešto slično radi ali evo kao prijedlog...

prodavatelj predaje robu a kontorolorka + ljepilica (vidim da je to već uvriježen termin  :Cool:  ) dogovore se oko ocjene i pri upisu na listu odmah upisuju i ocjenu

ocjene bi mogle biti npr. A, B i C

A = izuzetno očuvana (i kvalitetna) robica/cipele prihvatljivih cijena
B = očuvana robica realnih cijena ili iznošena robica minimalnih cijena
C = loša kvaliteta robe uz visoke cijene ili srednja kvaliteta robe s maksimalnim cijenama 

Nakon rasprodaje slijedi još i provjera količine prodane robe (prije dijeljenja šifri za iduću rasprodaju):
prodavatelji s ocjenom A i puno prodane robe dobivaju direktnu šifru za iduću rasprodaju  (time bi ih se dodatno motiviralo da opet sudjeluju) 
prodavatelje s ocjenom B se ne dira  :Wink: 
prodavatelji s ocjenom C i vrlo malo prodane robe dospijevaju na "crnu listu" i ne dobivaju šifru za iduću rasprodaju 

Ovo ne bi trebalo biti puno dodatnog posla a vjerujem da bi ovako dobili više kontrole nad kvalitetom robe.

----------


## krumpiric

bilo je ocjenjivanje
pa jednom dobiješ A, i direktnu šifru
a drugi put doneseš ono što ti je ostalo :D:D

----------


## Ifigenija

Ja ne idem na rasprodaju jer nisam taj tip od gužve, ali sam bila jednom i znam da su Rode stvarno odlične organizatorice. No u svemu ovome samo sam došla dati podršku i zapravo izraziti divljenje vašim radom. 

Ajde zaletit se pa napravit nešto tako ogromno, komplicirano i pošteno da kažemo - naporno, ali iz godine u godinu, tolike godine - kapa dolje. I zbog ovog dijela s dojenjem i vašim ostalim projektima za koje ide donacija, ali i upravo zbog toga što omogućavate da si ljudi kupe što trebaju na tako povoljan način. Ma svaka čast, Rode!

----------


## ivarica

ja stvarno kuzim da netko tko dodje iz koprivnice samo zbog rasprodaje moze biti razocaran

----------


## ivarica

> Ja ne idem na rasprodaju jer nisam taj tip od gužve, ali sam bila jednom i znam da su Rode stvarno odlične organizatorice. No u svemu ovome samo sam došla dati podršku i zapravo izraziti divljenje vašim radom. 
> 
> Ajde zaletit se pa napravit nešto tako ogromno, komplicirano i pošteno da kažemo - naporno, ali iz godine u godinu, tolike godine - kapa dolje. I zbog ovog dijela s dojenjem i vašim ostalim projektima za koje ide donacija, ali i upravo zbog toga što omogućavate da si ljudi kupe što trebaju na tako povoljan način. Ma svaka čast, Rode!


hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Kaj se tiče prebiranja robe...uf, uf!
Da, nitko to ne voli! Pogotovo kad se pokušavaš truditi održavati kakav taka red na stolovima, da oni koji tek dolaze imaju bolji pregled na stvari.
Ali jednostavno ne ide. 
Danas mi je palo na pamet da se uvede nekakav megafon ili nešto i da netko svako malo na taj razglas govori
_
MOLIMO VAS DA STVARI VRATITE TAMO GDJE STE IH UZELI, A NE PO ČOŠKOVIMA!
MOLIMO VAS DA SE NE ZDRAŽAVATE DUŽE OD 10 MINUTA PO KUTEVIMA PREBIRUČI ROBICU!
MOLIMO VAS DA VJEŠALICE ODLAŽETE U KUTIJE PORED STOLOVA!
MOLIMO VAS DA ROBU NE BACATE PO PODU!

_I jednostavno ne vidim način da se tome stane na kraj! Kad bi bilo dovoljno volonterki pa da svaki put kad netko stane prebirati sa strane, volonterka stane pored njih. Možda bi ima tada ipak bilo neugodno to raditi unedogled. A nakon što završe zamoliti ih da stvari za koje se nisu odlučili vrate na mjesto..

Ovo o slaganju stavri od 0-5 posebn za cure posebno za dečke...Mislim da je to loša zamisao i da bi tek tada bilo zbunjujuće i nepregledno!

----------


## Willow

zadnji put je bio prijedlog da se uvedu pravila za kupce i "stol za pregled robe", ne znam jel to zaživjelo

----------


## Willow

> bilo je ocjenjivanje
> pa jednom dobiješ A, i direktnu šifru
> a drugi put doneseš ono što ti je ostalo :D:D


a zato i predlažem *ocjena + količina prodane robe*, neće biti problem ako se netko vrati s 5 komada koje mu je ostalo od zadnje rasprodaje  :Wink: 

a inače još mislim da bi trebalo malo više kontrolirati cipele i ne primati iznošene, na žalost baš je malo koji zadovoljavaju uvjet "da su vrlo malo nošene"

----------


## krumpiric

ma, ne, uvažavana je i količina, nisi me skužila  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

willow, kao sto rece krumpiric, sve smo probali. ali odluka cija je roba dobra je takodjer subjektivna. ti i ja ne bi imale istu odluku.

sve tvoje ideje smo vec imale. ali hvala.

sto se tice stola, meni se cini bolje da imamo robicu rasirenu po stolovim. imam osjecaj kad bi imali taj stol za pregledavanje, da bi onda imali stvari razlicitih velicina pobacene na njemu. to sto ja i puno nas zelimo da ljudi pogledaju proberu i da ostatak vrate u glavama tih koji prebiru mislim da i nije bas tako.
na zalost.
Ifigenija hvala.

----------


## Willow

ukratko, borba s vjetrenjačama  :Sad:

----------


## apricot

> ukratko, borba s vjetrenjačama


tako nekako

a ne može se ponekad isključiti ni emotivni faktor... kada dođe prodavatelj sa prilično iznošenom robom i znaš da ima četvoro djece i znaš da bi mu 100 zarađenih kuna puno značilo...
pa pustimo ponekad... iako smo svjesne da možda i nije po našim kriterijima
i proda se
i čovjek zaradi

----------


## winnerica

> ja sam se danas razocarala...usla sam u prvih 10 min, stvari su bile razgrabljene...roba skupa...ma grozno...svi se drze valjda one maksimalne cijene...
> kupila jednu majiu za 5 kn na kojoj je pisalo d aima *rupica.*..i ok...to mi ne smeta
> ali sam kupila i jednu za 15 i tek kad sam doma detaljno gledala skuzila *veliku zakrpu* na njoj...e to mi bas nije ok...
> 
> dalje...ovaj raspored robe...mislim da bi preglednije bil oda je poslozeno recimo - 0-5 god curice, 0-5god decki...itd....ovako je sve izmjesano...na nekolik ostandova velicine koje nemaj uveze s vezom...uzela sam par majici vel 122 a dijete mi nosi 110 i dobre su mu...isto tako sam nasla neke velicine kao za 6-7 godina a majica minijaturna pa je recim oza 2-3 godine...
> 
> ma skroz me razocarala...ali volonterkama svaka cast na trudu..sve ostalo nije vrijedno dolaska u Zg


Mene baš zanima na koji je način onda ovo prošlo kontrolore? Meni je na prošloj rasprodaji kontrolorka vratila Carters set od 2 stvari jer je na jednoj bila minijaturna flekica (pod minijaturna mislim vel. 3-5 milimetara max.) i ja sam to ubacila tamo u kutiju za donacije jer mi se nije dalo nositi to doma i odflekavati, pa opet prodavati. Sad me zanima; na koji način može proći rupa ili čak zakrpa?! To mi je totalno van pameti...

Nisam ovaj puta sudjelovala ali sam vas curke gledala na TV-u i mogu samo reći - svaka čast!  :Wink:

----------


## Angelina_2

mogu pofotkati...tamo sam u brzini mislila da je takva majica...a doma kad sam isla isprobavati skuzila da nije...zato je mozda i kontrolorkama promaklo ak one gledaju detaljno...i nije mi krivo kupiti zakrpanu majicu...ali mi je krivo takvu kupiti za 15kn... al ok..bilo proslo...znam da vise ne idem osim ako slucajno budem bas tad u zg...

----------


## Cathy

> mogu pofotkati...tamo sam u brzini mislila da je takva majica...a doma kad sam isla isprobavati skuzila da nije...zato je mozda i kontrolorkama promaklo ak one gledaju detaljno...i nije mi krivo kupiti zakrpanu majicu...ali mi je krivo takvu kupiti za 15kn... al ok..bilo proslo...znam da vise ne idem osim ako slucajno budem bas tad u zg...


Ja sam jednom vidjela hlače za dečka sa super zakrpama na koljenima.
Izgledale su originalno, dok nisi okrenuo na naopačke i vidio da su koljena poderana.

----------


## spajalica

i kontrolori su ljudi.

----------


## laumi

> i kontrolori su ljudi.


 :Smile: 


trudimo se sve jako dobro pregledati, što nije uvijek jednostavno jer prodavatelji, od kojih neki dolaze i s malom djecom, čekaju u redu, neki su izašli s posla i žuri im se, ...

----------


## superx

+ ljudi su jako osjetljivi na svoju robu! Ima ok ljudi. Koji bez problema prihvate sugestiju oko cijene, ali vecina ih ipak negoduje i prigovara, izvrce ocima i sl! 
Ja sam se trudila svaki predmet pogledati i provjeriti svaki cif, bilo je i prljave robe, ali najvise je greski bilo u sezoni! Bilo je puno samterica i vesta!

----------


## Teta Eta

Rodina rasprodaja je poklon udruge roditeljima.  :Smile: 

Meni bi bilo drago kada bi se davali konstruktivni prijedlozi i sto manje kritiziralo. Nitko nikoga ne tjera da kupi nesto sto mu se ne svidja, sto je preskupo ili ima gresku. Opet, ako se tako nesto i omakne, pa kupite nesto sa ¨greskom¨, ne radi se o nekim velikim novcima.

----------


## laumi

Teta Eta,  :Klap:

----------


## ana.m

Bravo *Teta Eta*

----------


## maxi

*Teta Eta*

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> tako nekako
> 
> a ne može se ponekad isključiti ni emotivni faktor... kada dođe prodavatelj sa prilično iznošenom robom i znaš da ima četvoro djece i znaš da bi mu 100 zarađenih kuna puno značilo...
> pa pustimo ponekad... iako smo svjesne da možda i nije po našim kriterijima
> i proda se
> i čovjek zaradi



Nikad nisam bila na Rodinoj raprodaji :Embarassed: , obeshrabrilo me ovo što tu pročitam. Možda odem jednom, da ne stječem dojam samo preko foruma, možda u svibnju, možda.... 

Ali ovo s rupama i tim stvarima bi me zaista smetalo, ne zato što ne kupujem rabljenu robu, kupujem ju i dobivam dosta, ali bilo bi me sram čak i tamo na forumskoj burzi poklanjati ako je šta strgano ili ne radi cif ili nešto (osim ako previdim slučajno).

 Takvo ne dajem ni na poklon, a kamoli da da bih istaknula cijenu.

Mislim da je dovoljna pogodnost roditeljima, pa i ovima s više djece, da mogu kupiti rabljenu robu po niskoj cijeni.

Mene osobno baš smeta kad vidim gdje bi sve ljudi htjeli ušićariti koju kunu, kako hoće zaraditi i na svom smeću praktički, a ne bi poklonili ni čarapicu jer njima sve treba, a drugima, kao, ne treba. 
Nemojte me uopće uzimati u obzir, ovo je samo vrlo, vrlo subjektivan osvrt,  ja obožavam buvljake, dućane rabljene robe, 
na Hreliću sam bila i jučer, to me baš veseli, volim i dobiti rabljeno, i pokloniti,
 samo volim kad ljudi pokazuju i u tome poštovanje prema drugima, a ne da cijene svoju probušenu krpu ko zlato, a tuđe nimalo. 

(preporučujem samo ignore na post, radi se samo o ventiliranju nakon pročitanog).

----------


## spajalica

Teta Eta hvala

Nena ne treba ignor na post, i on isto pogadja u bit. tesko je, a pogotovo kad vidis da je neko otisao na tavan i nasao stvari od ko zna od kad. 

ma ne znam, rasprodaja je zapravo super, ali uvijek se nadje par probelma, koji iskoce i oni zapravo prikaze rasprodaju u nekom svijetlu. oni koji su zadovljni i koji godinama dolaze i koji su zadovoljni, ne pisu po forumu, ne zovu novinare.
ne kazem da kad se dogodi probelem da ga ne treba reci, dapace, ali na rasprodaji se non stop radi na poboljsanjima. uvela se kontrola kavalitete. pa onda ljudi su nervozni jer cekaju dulje......
ali i ovo je kao i sve di se radi s ljudima i novcima. uvijek ce biti onih koji su nezadovoljni, uvijek cebiti onih koji su odusevljeni, onih koji su glasni.

ali ono sto je meni tuzno je da uvijek postoje i oni koji kradu  :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

Nena-jabuka, ok je to što kažeš, ali...kao što su cure već rekle, tamo ipak volontiraju samo ljudi od krvi i mesa. I desi se propust.
Ponekad propust uvidimo i prije subote pa stvar odmah ide u povrat. Manju rupicu je ponekad teže za uočiti, osim ako se baš baš jako jako jako gleda u stvar, a svakome 30 stvari, to bi jako potrajalo. Evo zamisli, da se baš svaku od 30 stvari preokreče, gleda jesu li zakrpe prave ili krive.
Pa koliko bi to trajalo. A red je, ljudi nervozni. Žuri im se. Pa kad kupuješ provjeriš. Čak se i tu omakne. Uostalom, ljudi i u dućanima za puno novaca kupuju brendiranu robu pa dobiju čorak ponekade. 
Ima i ljudi kojima ne smeta rupica. Ako je stvar po nekoj smješnoj cijeni.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ma ne, pa ne mogu to sve prekontrolirati oni koji rade na rasprodaji, vjerujem da se i ovako slome. A ljudi je hrpa, dovoljno je čuti da ih ima i koji dođu krasti, kao i svugdje, i šta ćeš više.  No, sigurno je da je korist od rasprodaje svima daleko, daleko veća od problema i poteškoća koji se usput javljaju.

----------


## ana.m

Naravno da je veća korist. Ali je nakon tolikog rada ipak malo žalosno pročitati samo kritike.
A da ne govorim o onom slučaju s novinama od predprošli put... :No:

----------


## Tanči

Što se tiče robe s rupicama meni se to događalo s novom robom i u Benettonu i Zari i M&S-u i Nike-u čak sam jednom u Lacoste-u kupila majicu s rupicom na šavu. I koliko god pazila i pregledavala robu prije kupnje promaknulo bi mi i primjetila bi teka kad bi stvar oprala i peglala. Evo, zadnji put sam u H&M-u kupila bokserice maloj i nakon pranja na svakima se para porub, a na mojima koje imaju rub od čipke se para ta čipka. Nedugo sam u Zaru vraćala majicu s rupicom, skužila sam kod peglanja...Ljuta sam kad mi se to desi, ali dešava se i to nekako imam dojam sve češće. Očito je kvaliteta robe drastično pala. 
Nekad se roba podere i prilikom manipulacije. Zapne za vješalicu i ode očica ili žene zapnu noktom, prstenom...
Mislim da tu volonteri ne mogu ništa.
Daleko najveći problem su krađe. Kako njima doskočiti- ne znam  :Sad:

----------


## Rivendell

Ja samo ponavljam što sam napisala i za prošlu. Omjer cijene i kvalitete u dosta slučajeva nije realan. Ne može nošeni bodi koštati 18 kn, kad novi kupim za 20-22 kn. Za ostalo nemam komentra, jer na 99% onog što se događa na rasprodaji nitko iz organizacije ne može utjecati.

Ja sam bila oko 10, našla sam dobrih stvarčica, čak nisam ponijela toliko novaca jer se nisam nadala da ću naći, pa sam dio morala vratiti.

----------


## apricot

> Ali ovo s rupama i tim stvarima bi me zaista smetalo, ne zato što ne kupujem rabljenu robu, kupujem ju i dobivam dosta, ali bilo bi me sram čak i tamo na forumskoj burzi poklanjati ako je šta strgano ili ne radi cif ili nešto (osim ako previdim slučajno).


nisam možda bila dovojno jasna

nema toga ome bismo namjerno progledali kroz prste i uzeli oštećenu ili prljavz robu.
ali, postoje stadiji očuvanosti: ka kupujem samo ono što izgleda kao da je jučer došlo iz dućana.
jer kod nas doma nema robe za vrtić, robe za igralište i robe za kazalište. u svemu se radi sve.

mnogi, međutim, uopće ne zaziru od kupovine izblijedjele robe "za vrtić" i "za po parku".
tako da ona emotivna komponenta u takvim slučajevima dođe do izražaja.
ne uzmem nešto što je za baciti, ali uzmem ono što ne bi prošlo moje kriterije, ali bi prošlo kriterije barem 59% ljudi.

sjećam se prvih rasprodaja, dok nas je Ancica "obučavala" kako to funkcionira u Kanadi.
i čudom se čudila što mi odvajamo stvari na kojima ima boje ili kakva masna flekica.
ja to svome djetetu nikada ne bih obukla, ona svome bi "pod normalno".
pa smo našli kompromis: primit ćemo, ali ćemo označiti i napisati.

i to ti je tako.

----------


## Tanči

*Apri* ovo sve stoji što si napisala. Svi smo mi različiti i imamo različite potrebe i kriterije.

Što se tiče cijena, možda za rabljeni Devićev bodi je puno 15kn kad je novi 18kn, ali nije puno za neku drugu daleko skuplju marku. To isto treba uzeti u obzir.

----------


## ana.m

E da, baš tako. Moja frendica kupuje robicu za po doma! Ja imam dovoljno robice za po doma, pa kupujem kako Apri veli samo robicu u super stanju. Neisprane majce, neiznošene cipele (bez tragova nošenja), pokrpane stvari kod mene ne prolaze. Ali opet s druge strane, takvu robu neću ni donjeti na prodaju. Uvijek izaberem ono najbolje što imamo i što bih i sama kupila. Ako koji druker slabije radi, ako je negdje neka flekica, pokrpano, ja to neću prodavati, ali ću dati u donacije, jer znam da ima onih koji će po nekoj smješnoj cijeni to kupiti i dobro iskoristiti.

Evo jedna zanimljiv primjer. Frendica je prodaval trudničku robu,a među ok stvarima je bila jedna haljina kojoj su se cure smijale. Kao, hahaha, kaj je ovo, tko će to kupiti, haha. Stavila je simboličnu cjenu i guess what!! Ta se haljina prodala, a ove kao bolje stvari nisu. Pa ti reci!!!

----------


## apricot

jako je teško tamo balansirati

svi mi odavde krećemo sa stavom kakav je tvoj.
u getrou kupim novi bodi za 18 kuna i neću da mi žena na rasprodaji uvaljuje rabljeni za 15

ali, onda ona kaže da je to vidjela u našim preporučenim cijenama
pa mi kažemo da to može vrijediti tipa za bodi sa zlatnim rubom
pa onda ona kaže da je taj bodi donio njen muž iz pariza i da ga je platio 40 eura
pa mi njoj kažemo kako naša rasprodaja nije namijenjena ljudima koji bi kupili bodi za 40 eura u parizu (karikiram, ipak je retorika drugačija)
i ponudimo da spusti cijenu
onda ona kaže da svaki put ima takve cijene i da uvijek sve proda
i, fakat, pogledaš joj stare šifre i vidiš da je sve prodala
i onda više nemaš argumenata

ali činjenica jest da radimo na tome da stanemo u kraj tim nerealno visokim cijenama

----------


## spajalica

ja osobno nisam realna, zbilja nisam realna, 
ali vidim da i mnogi nasi prodavatelji su nerelaniji nego ja  :Sad: 

stavili smo novi cijenik, na njemu preporucene i maximalne cijene. i znate sta je vecina prodavatelja stavila? ili peporucene ili izmedju preporucneih i maximalnih cijena. 
i ono sto bi bilo zgodno da prodavatelji imaju na umu je da hlace za djete od 1g ne mogu biti iste cijene kao hlace za djete od 10 godina. 
ali svi smo osjetljivi na svoje stvari. kupili smo ih, znamo da smo ih platili xy kn, bile su nam slatke, bas za nase djete.  u toj majici su prohodali, u toj maijici su mozda bas slatki na nekoj slici koja je vama na desktopu i tad ta majica pored svega ima jos i sentimentalnu vrijednost. 
i tad sve to ukomponirate u vasu cijenu, ali kupcu ta majica je samo artikl u moru drugih. moze mu biti slatka, ali vidi vraga on vidi flekicu od sladoleda i ta fleka je nastala bas tad kad ste to djete slikali. njega to ne znaima.

ovo sam napisala da s ciljem da vam svima bude jasno da je tesko objasniti ovo sto kaze apri. da ta majica ne vrijedi onoliko koliko ste vi stavili. ona je samo jedna nosena majica koju ce drugi klinac nositi mozda samo kod bake na selu.

----------


## ana.m

Evo ja Prodavala jednu trenirkicu. Gorni i donji dio i majčica. U dobrom stanju, nepoderano, ispavan cif, oprano, uredno, neisprano, malo više fensi trenirkica....
Ja sam stavila, ako se ne varam 50 kn. I nije se prodala.  A ja nemrem vjerovati pa kako to. Ipak su to tri djela, firma je Koki, dakle kvalitetna marka i ne baš jeftina. 
Ali eto, ostala je! Možda je drugima bila ružna a meni baš lijepa. Ali dobro, ja zadovoljna, jedna od 4 stvari koje su ostale.

----------


## spajalica

> j
> 
> stavili smo novi cijenik, na njemu preporucene i maximalne cijene. i znate sta je vecina prodavatelja stavila?* ili peporucene ili izmedju preporucneih i maximalnih cijena.*


trebalo je biti *maximalne ili izmedju preporucenih i maximalnih cijena 
*

----------


## rossa

> E da, baš tako. Moja frendica kupuje robicu za po doma! Ja imam dovoljno robice za po doma, pa kupujem kako Apri veli samo robicu u super stanju. Neisprane majce, neiznošene cipele (bez tragova nošenja), pokrpane stvari kod mene ne prolaze. Ali opet s druge strane, takvu robu neću ni donjeti na prodaju. Uvijek izaberem ono najbolje što imamo i što bih i sama kupila. Ako koji druker slabije radi, ako je negdje neka flekica, pokrpano, ja to neću prodavati, ali ću dati u donacije, jer znam da ima onih koji će po nekoj smješnoj cijeni to kupiti i dobro iskoristiti.
> 
> Evo jedna zanimljiv primjer. Frendica je prodaval trudničku robu,a među ok stvarima je bila jedna haljina kojoj su se cure smijale. Kao, hahaha, kaj je ovo, tko će to kupiti, haha. Stavila je simboličnu cjenu i guess what!! Ta se haljina prodala, a ove kao bolje stvari nisu. Pa ti reci!!!


lako to, ali prodala se i ona moja najtreši haljinica ikad!

----------


## ana.m

*rossa*, koja, koja, daj reci koja? i u kojoj veličini?  :Grin:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Evo ja Prodavala jednu trenirkicu. Gorni i donji dio i majčica. U dobrom stanju, nepoderano, ispavan cif, oprano, uredno, neisprano, malo više fensi trenirkica....
> Ja sam stavila, ako se ne varam 50 kn. I nije se prodala.  A ja nemrem vjerovati pa kako to. Ipak su to tri djela, firma je Koki, dakle kvalitetna marka i ne baš jeftina. 
> Ali eto, ostala je! Možda je drugima bila ružna a meni baš lijepa. Ali dobro, ja zadovoljna, jedna od 4 stvari koje su ostale.


Ja tebe potpuno razumijem, ali i sebe, starog majstora kupovanja na buvljaku :Grin: . U mojoj glavi nema šansi da bih za nešto rabljeno, evo baš konkretno, trenirka o kojoj pričaš, baš ta tri dijela, koštala više od 20-30 kuna. 
 Ilustracije radi, kupila sam jučer kćeri na Hreliću savršenu zimsku jaknu, toplu, izgleda nova novcata, ne da nema oštećenja, nego djeluje ful novo, iz Orsaya, sasvim obične butige u West Gateu, ali solidna roba, dakle, jučer na Hreliću sam je kupila *za 15 kuna*. Jakna zimska, veličina 12, ne prdavi bodić od 3 cm pamuka.

To su moji kriteriji buvljaka, to je buvljak, ne mogu ja sad krpati nečiji kućni budžet zato što je on kupio skupu marku ili ju donio iz Tunguzije djetetu, emotivno se vezao,  i sad to netko treba naknadno pokriti jer on opet želi kupiti novu skupu oblekicu, a staru ne bi poklonio. 
Mene se nečiji  budžetski izleti zapravo ne tiču, kad kupujem rabljeno, hoću jeftino.

Nisam uopće pričala o tvojoj trenirci, ana, niti o bilo čemu tvom ili nečijem konkretnom jer ni ne znam šta ko prodaje, uzela sam citat jer mi je primjer trenirke poslužio kao ilustracija kako ja doživljavam buvljak i rasprodaje.

----------


## apricot

Neno, u pravu si.
Ali, sa takvim cijenama ni mi ne bismo mogli raditi.
Pa nama logistika oko svakog komada robe vrijedi puno, puno više, a da ne kažem da Roda dobiva 30% od svakog prodanog komada.
Znači, bodi od 3 kune Rodi vrijedi 90 lipa.
A struja, benzin i sve... Rodu košta kunu i pol.

Kada kod nas budu postojale rasprodaje gdje svatko razvuče ribarski stolić i stoji iza svoje robe, neka bodi bude 3 kune.
Ovako ne može, nažalost.

Ta na Hreliću nije platila ni najam dvorane, ni struju, ni korištenje vecea, ni čistačicu, ni najam stolova, ni kombi, ni štendere...
Nije naša rasprodaja klasični buvljak.

----------


## AdioMare

> U mojoj glavi nema šansi da bih za nešto rabljeno, evo baš konkretno, trenirka o kojoj pričaš, baš ta tri dijela, koštala više od 20-30 kuna.


pa sad, to si onda (po tvojoj logici zimske jakne od 15 kuna) previše rekla.
ovaj anin kompletić bi trebao biti na poklon.
ne može se to baš tako gledati, neno.
ne ti, ne ja, nego općenito.

----------


## ivarica

cijene na nasem forumu su sve vece nego na rasprodaji, a ja imam dojm da se sve razgrabi

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nije naša rasprodaja klasični buvljak.


Da, razumijem, isto je i s dućanima rabljene robe, svatko ima svoju politiku poslovanja. 
Zato treba manevrirati.
 U second hand dućanu kupim svojim curkama svečane haljine, za posebne prigode, onda kad su im cijene u second handu oko 20 kuna (a znamo da takvi fensi komadi nisu ispod 200 u dućanu). Tamo su super i traperice jer ih ima milijarde na izbor pa se nađu super nove.
 Na Hreliću je pak super zimska roba, veliki komadi po nikakvim cijenama, to su obično komadi koji se ne uspijevaju iznositi, istrošiti i isprati.
Zato tamo ne kupujem ništa pamučno ni što ide uz kožu.  
 To zasad dobivam ili kupujem u dućanima.   
Očito bi za trenirke, male pamučne stvari ili pamučne pelene, a da ipak na nešto sliče, bila dobra Rodina raprodaja.
Svratim jednom. 
Baš sam si to sad lijepo iskombinirala. :Grin:

----------


## rossa

> *rossa*, koja, koja, daj reci koja? i u kojoj veličini?


ona šareno-šarena s šarenim i puuuuuno bijele čipke. broj 4. Potpuno nova, demokratski sam je sakrila od svog djeteta  :Smile:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> pa sad, to si onda (po tvojoj logici zimske jakne od 15 kuna) previše rekla.
> ovaj anin kompletić bi trebao biti na poklon.
> ne može se to baš tako gledati, neno.
> ne ti, ne ja, nego općenito.


Ma ne, nisam mislila da se ide čistom matematikom, objasnila sam u prethodnom postu, gdje je što jeftinije i zašto. Na Hreliću se pamučni komadi prodaju i po jednu kunu, ali kako je rekla apri, nema plaćanja najma ni ostalog, a i puno toga oni skupe od kojekuda pa si mogu priuštiti da dijele bagatele.
Ja to ne uzimam ni kad je džaba jer je u lošu stanju, sasvim je druga priča kad roditelj nešto donese očuvano od doma.
 No, za sve to imam neki svoj limit u glavi, a očito da svatko ima svoj.

----------


## winnerica

> cijene na nasem forumu su sve vece nego na rasprodaji, a ja imam dojm da se sve razgrabi


Ma nisu baš takve; prošli tjedan sam prodavala lot-ove brendirane obleke za cure, znači po 4-5 kom. od glave do pete za 35 kn!

----------


## Lutonjica

> *rossa*, koja, koja, daj reci koja? i u kojoj veličini?


ona margitina i ivina

----------


## apricot

znala sam!
točno sam znala!

----------


## Lutonjica

i ja sam znala, rekla sam da će se ta 100% prodati

----------


## ana.m

> ona margitina i ivina


 :Laughing: . kako sam uopće mislila da je neka druga??

Ja mislim da na Hreliću ipak ne bih mogla naći ono što tražim. I ono što kupujem. 

Ali opet s druge strane za usporedbu second hand dućani s baby robom!
Ima jedan kod nas u kvartu u koji često zalazim. Tj. prije jesam, ali sam odustala jer

1. cijene su im previsoke (u odnosu na rodinu rasprodaju za nekih 50% više).
2. užasno malo daju za doneđenu robu.

Jednom je frendica odnjela neke futrane zimske hlače, koji oni prodaju po cijeni od nekih 59 kn, a za to je mogla izabrati piđamu koja košta 19 kn. 

Ali nekima valjda i to odgovara jer se tamo mogu dogovoriti s tetom da im čuva, svaki je dan otvoreno.
Ja se opksrbim na rodinoj rasprodaji i do sljedeće ako mi baš nekaj zatreba imam burzu.
Po novom i neke druge forume i fejs. A kako tek tamo ljudi znaju precjenjivati stvari. 
Nike tene, nošene 100kn, ja iste takve nve platila 110kn.
H&M flis jaknica za zimu koja je NOVA koštala 59 kn, prodaju za 60!! Daj reci!!!
I oćenito precjenjuju H&M, kao da ljudi nemaju dostupne dućane pa neamju pojma koliko kaj košta!

Tako da ŽIVJELA RODINA RASPRODAJA!

----------


## Lutonjica

da fakat, na rabljeni H&M nabiju cijenu veću nego kad je roba bila nova, stvarno kao da smo idioti

----------


## ana.m

Nedavno je jedna teta na jednom forumu prodavala (i još prodaje) H&M kitty maju, kratkih rukava, nošenu, za 60 kn.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## spajalica

ma H&M je nista, kad vidim cijene za GAP i Old navy meni pozlije. i jos mi sa smijeskom kazu uvijek: ali to je GAP.

pa sta, ako je GAP nije sveta krava. joj joj, ljudi ne kuze rasprodaju.

evo ja sam kupovala velicinu 74. kupila sam: jaknu, dvije majice, jedne ljetne hlace, jedne traperice, i haljinica ceh 130 kn.

----------


## mikka

ja sam prodala ikks kosulju s malom flekicom koja se ziher skine u pranju za 10 kn (kosulja nije nikad nosena, a fleka nemam pojma otkud se pojavila, to sam vidla na dan primopredaje i nisam ju vise stigla oprati)

a sto se tice propusta u kontroli kvalitete, ja sam u petak popodne pregledavala robu sa bebom koja se bacala u marami i urlala, pa dozvoljavam da mi je promaknuo neki nedostatak na odjeci

to sam radila jer su u to doba (u petak popodne) u dvorani bile samo 2 clanice (ja i jos jedna), a red prodavatelja se povecavao

dosla sam doma krepana ko kokos  :Laughing:

----------


## winnerica

> ma H&M je nista, kad vidim cijene za GAP i Old navy meni pozlije. i jos mi sa smijeskom kazu uvijek: ali to je GAP.
> 
> pa sta, ako je GAP nije sveta krava. joj joj, ljudi ne kuze rasprodaju.
> 
> evo ja sam kupovala velicinu 74. kupila sam: jaknu, dvije majice, jedne ljetne hlace, jedne traperice, i haljinica ceh 130 kn.


Točno!

I još je u stvari najkriviji stav prodavatelja kad naznači (tekstom ili riječima) da je to plačeno xxxq kuna, kog to briga?! To je sad polovna stvar!

Sretno curke volonterke, nije Vam lako!  :Kiss:

----------


## Willow

> a sto se tice propusta u kontroli kvalitete, ja sam u petak popodne pregledavala robu sa bebom koja se bacala u marami i urlala,


a to si bila ti, svaka čast  :Grin:  (bebi još i više, dobro je i izdržala)

mislim da su u cijeloj priči "najproblematičniji" oni koji imaju lošu robu i visoke cijene, 
iznošeno po maloj cijeni možda nije najisplativije za Rodu ali će se prodati, a dobro ide i kvalitetnija roba čak i ako je cijena pomalo "nabrijana"

----------


## Lina2008

Bila sam u nedjelju na hrelicu i vidjela da se prodaje robica sa oznakom rodine rasprodaje,razlicitih sifri.dali je to moguce ta ukradena robica?kupila sam jedan komad,jeftinije od naznacene cijene na plavom papiricu.

----------


## laumi

> Bila sam u nedjelju na hrelicu i vidjela da se prodaje robica sa oznakom rodine rasprodaje,razlicitih sifri.dali je to moguce ta ukradena robica?kupila sam jedan komad,jeftinije od naznacene cijene na plavom papiricu.


ne mora biti da je ukradena, možda su ljudi prodavali ono što im se nije prodalo na Rodinoj rasprodaji

----------


## Teta Eta

Vjerujem da bi se po siframa moglo otkriti radi li se o prodanoj ili ukradenoj robi.

----------


## ivarica

nismo imali ovaj put plave papirice za robicu, to je nesto jako staro

----------


## ivarica

mislim, ne bas jako staro, ali barem od prosle

javi mi se molim te na roda mail

----------


## Lina2008

Pa i ja sam mislila na prošlu rasprodaju,tad je nestalo po pisanju clanica dosta robice...

----------


## krumpiric

lina2008, ako imaš volje, molim te pošalji mi brojeve sa papirića (ako ih još imaš) na pp.

----------


## Lucas

nakon što sam prespavala svoju prvu rasprodaju kao prodavatelj, mogu smireno i pristojno reći da sam razočarana....

prodano je moje robice u vrijednosti 395kn a ja sam dobila nazad 213kn...na papiriću piše da sam Rodi donirala 92 kn.... znači opet je netko imao duge prstiće  :Sad: 
baš mi je žao jer je 90% moje robe bilo novo i doma sam prije rasprodaje skidala etikete s nje...

sad shvaćam zašto većina prodavatelja stavlja maksimalnu cijenu na sve, jer pretpostavljaju da će se ovo dogoditi pa da bar malo ublaže gubitak....

moja je greška što nisam odmah tamo išla prekontrolirati ali bila sam s klincima, unutra je bilo gužvovito a i žurilo nam se nazad doma jer se činilo ko da će nevrijeme a i do D.Sela nije baš taj čas....
drugi put (ako ga bude) bit ću pametnija....

eto, nisam imala sreće reklo bi se....

----------


## Willow

*Lucas*, na žalost, to je skoro pa neminovno... uvijek je premalo volontera a previše onih koji koriste gužvu
i nije ti se *prodalo* za 395 kuna već se prodalo za 305 ako sam dobro izračunala, nego ti fali robice za 90 kn

nisi ništa mogla učiniti kod preuzimanja robe osim da si zavirila u karton s robom za povrat, možda je nešto zalutalo tamo

i nisi trebala skidati etikete s nove robe  :Love: 

btw. meni osobno kao prodavatelju većinom fali robe za 50-60 kn, znači 2-3 komada robe netragom nestane...

ne znam kako se pokazao novi način s naljepnicama, jel išta bolje što se tiče krađa ili ne? 


ja bih se samo osvrnula na kontrolu kvalitete - kakav je smisao kontrole kvalitete ako samo jedna kontrolorka kontrolira robu,
stvori se red od 20 ljudi koji čekaju na kontrolu, žena se žuri, ljudi nestrpljivi...
svakako bi trebalo organizirati odjednom više kontrolorki  :štrika:

----------


## priscila

Kao prodavatelj, mogu reći da sam zadovoljna, ali uvijek mi fali 60ak kuna, no ajde nije baš tako strašno  :Grin: 

Kao volonter, sad već treći put  :Klap:  mogu reći da nas je ovaj put bilo baš dosta (petak ujutro) i da smo se nekako dobro organizirale  :Very Happy: 
Jedino, kao i willow vidim da uvijek fali kontrolorki kvalitete robice pa se stvore redovi.
A i moram priznati da neki kontrolori poprilično picajzle, a neki onako površno pogledaju (moguće i pod pritiskom gužve i nervoze ljudi u redovima), pa nerijetko naletim na komade robe s rupama, flekama ili izlizanim koljenima s neprimjereno visokim cijenama...
Možda da se razmisli o tome da i volonteri s duljim stažem mogu kontrolirati robu i da se pri prijavi za raspored dežurstava odmah odredi tko će kontrolirati.
Ipak, nije to viša matematika  :Wink:  a tu se najčešće stvaraju čepovi i zakrčenja.

Sve u svemu, velik je to posao i dobro odrađen, ali uvijek ima prostora za poboljšanja  :Love:

----------


## Lucas

onak....žao mi je što je,čitam, svaki put tako...i žao mi je što svi ti volonteri tamo odrade lavovski posao i onda se nađe tako par budala koje sve to pokvare.... a da njima nešto nestane onda bi drvljem i kamenjem po svima.... 

al ljudi su najgore životinje, to je uvijek tak... pogotovo u gužvi.....

----------


## rutvica

Ja bih vam se kao kupac  :Grin:  htjela zahvaliti na očitom trudu koji je uložen. Prvi put sam bila na rasprodaji i išla sam pomalo sa strahom, čitajući komantare zamišljala sam razularene gomile koje bacaju robicu 3 metra u zrak i reže jedni na druge  :Laughing:  Bila je gužva, ali svi su bili ljubazni i kad sam pogledala tu gomilu robice u dvorani, svaki komadić označen s dvije naljepnice i sve razvrstano po veličini/mjesecima starosti itd. moram reći: svaka čast žene!  :Naklon:  naravno da će uvijek biti ljudi koji grabe, razbacuju i kradu no to je neizbježno kod bilo kojeg javnog događaja, uvijek se pojavi par ljudi koji rade probleme. definitivno ću vam se pridružiti u volontiranju na nekoj od slijedećih rasprodaja  :Smile:

----------


## Frida

Lucas, zao mi je zbog kradje, nazalost, nemozemo ih sprijeciti.

Willow, ne nije kontrola komplicirana, koliko je meni poznato uvijek su barem dvije volonterke koje ju rade.

Rutvica, hvala ti, lijepo je procitati pohvale  :Smile: , dodji nam, volonterke uvijek trebamo.

----------


## Willow

> koliko je meni poznato uvijek su barem dvije volonterke koje ju rade.


pa evo, u četvrtak popodne je sigurno 2 sata bila samo jedna kontrolorka

----------


## mikka

zato jer kontrolu rade samo clanice a clanica je ovaj put bilo premalo

ja sam bila tamo ali s malom, s njom sam bila na kontroli proslu rasprodaju i to definitivno nisam zeljela ponoviti, ako ju nosim baca mi se u slingu i vristi, hvata stvari, ugovore, naljepnice. ako ju spustim ne mogu ju nadzirati, a tamo na podu (osim sto je jako prljavo) ima i slomljenog stakla, cavala i pribadaca, a i stalno je htjela ici na onu razvodnu kutiju, tako da nisam htjela ni pokusavati raditi kontrolu

treba definitivno vise ljudi. ja sam slusala na predaji novaca kako se zene zale--jedna pita kome se moze pozaliti, tko je odgovoran. htjela sam joj reci svi smo mi odgovorni  :Grin: . za rasprodaju treba odvojiti vrijeme od posla i obitelji, treba to odraditi, bilo bi nam lakse kad bi se umjesto prigovora zene uclanile i dosle raditi s nama. stvarno nas je premalo da nadgledamo sve, nas nekoliko na onoliku dvoranu..

tako da predlazem svima koji se zale ili zele pomoci da se uclane u rodu i dodu volontirati na rasprodaje da i sami pridonesu smanjenju krade i muljanja

----------


## Teica

Sad sam išla provjeriti i vidim da je i nam nestalo robice za kojih 70 kn...

Ako je nekome zbilja o glavu tih par dječjih stvari, hoću reći: ne može kupiti a treba, neka mu ih!

----------


## spajalica

teica zao mi je  :Sad:  
znam da sam te pitala jel sve OK, bilo bi mi draze da si to tamo provjerila i rekla.

Lucas, trebala si javiti.

rutvca hvala.

----------


## puntica

> pa evo, u četvrtak popodne je sigurno 2 sata bila samo jedna kontrolorka


u četvrtak ujutro je bilo 3-4, cijelo vrijeme
isto tako u petak popodne, ni u jednom trenutku dok sam bila na velesajmu nije bilo manje od 2 kontrolorke (a bila sam u četvrtak od jutra do 16,30 i u petak od 12-19,30)
i ne radi kontrolu jedna osoba, jer pored kontrolorke uvijek stoji ljepilica, koja isto tako neke stvari napomene, ako je kontrolorki slučajno promaklu (bar meni cure kažu, ako misle da sam nešto previdjela)

što se gužvi na primopredaji tiče, stvarno mi je zanimljivo čitati da se stvaraju gužve, jer, od kad više nema splintanja, nema više ni gužve, sve se odradi ne duplo nego bar 3 put brže i redovi su neusporedivo manji
dok su bili kartončići nikad se nije dogodilo da u dvorani nema ništa za radit, a ovaj put se to dogodilo, i to ne u jednom trenutku nego često. ne da je falilo volonterki (osim u subotu ujutro) nego ih je bilo previše.

a krađe- ne znam šta bih rekla, baš mi je to tužno  :Sad: 
ali zbilja ne vidim način kako da to spriječimo  :Sad: 
ako imate ideja, recite

----------


## superx

Tužno jako tužno, ja svoje nisam niti brojala, nisam  imala robu velike vrijednosti ovaj put pa onda nije mi se dalo potencijalno živcirati!
Radila sam kontrolu ovaj put i mogu reći da je bilo svega!
Treba detaljnije opi pisati i doslovno nekim ljudima zabraniti šifre! Kao da ponekad ljudi izvuku svoju robu sa tavana kada su  oni bili maleni!
Isto tako ima ljudi koji donesu prekrasne stavri!
Što se tiće krađe, zna se koje volonterke rede a koje prebitu po robi, i da uvesti kontroli torbi i vrečica pri izlasku, tako da  se spere ljaga sa nas!

----------


## Black woman

Drage Rode, već se dugo spremam iznijeti svoje mišljenje o rasprodajama ... Pratim i cijenim Vaš rad duže od 10 godina... Ukratko ću iznijeti ono što mi smeta: mislim da ste postale same sebi svrha... Možda ste se nadale da ćete limitiranjem cijena uvesti reda, međutim, koliko ja pratim, a stalno dolazim kao prodavatelj/kupac, smatram da ste samo otjerale dobre prodavače... Roba je sve lošija, krađe nisu zaustavljene... Osobno sam doživjela da je jedna Roda na prijemu pospremila moju odjeću koja joj se svidjela u vrećicu pored stola... Interesantno, te odjeće nije bilo u prodaji, jer sam bila prisutna tijekom rasprodaje, ali mi je vraćena kao neprodana. Dakle, netko je moju robu rezervirao i u zadnji tren, poslije rasprodaje, samo vratio kao neprodanu. Ova je Roda trebala biti ljetna, a među cipelama je bilo čizmica i zimskih cipela... pojedine cijene su opet bile više od limitiranih... Zimska je rasprodaja bila loše posjećena, zbog hladnoće i zaustavljenog prometa kroz Novi Zagreb. Što je razlog loše posjećenosti ljetne? Na proljetnoj rasprodaji bilo me sram koliko mi je robe vraćeno, uredne, čiste i po povoljnoj cijeni... Od kada postoji limitiranje cijena, nisam primijetila da se moja prodaja išta povećala, a prisiljena sam stavljati 10-ak kuna niže cijene da bi moja roba uopće bila primljena... S druge strane, stalno srećem cijene koje su više od limitiranih... Ono što želim reći je sljedeće: nije cijena presuda u odluci da se dolazi na Rodinu rasprodaju... Ali, ljudi razmjenjuju informacije, kruže priče da je roba na prodaji loša jer sve što vrijedi već same Rode uzmu... Mnogi prodavači znaju i sami, kad počne rasprodaja sve što je bilo kao novo nije više u prodaji... Znam da trud volonterki treba nagraditi i omogućiti da ranije uzmu i plate, podvlačim plate robicu koju su uzele... Od početka Rodinih rasprodaja, srećom proširile su se mogućnosti nabave dječje odjeće i obuće po povoljnoj cijeni, tako da se drage Rode morate dobro zamisliti nad svojim radom ako i dalje želite da u njima sudjelujemo...

----------


## rossa

već sam napisala na temi s prijavama za rasprodaju, ali i ovdje ću. 
Meni ovaj put sve štima u lipu i sve je išlo nekako brže sad s naljepnicama.
Nemam rješenje kako spriječiti krađe, ali slažem se sa superx. Meni nije nikakav problem da mi neko pregleda torbu/vrećicu na odlasku (to mi moža bude jedina prilika da pobacam sve nepotrebno iz nje  :Smile:  )

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Ja sam na ovoj rasprodaji prvi put prodavala i također mi fali robe u iznosu 45 kn.
Mislim, nije neki iznos i računala sam ja s tim, ali vidim da nas ima dosta kojima fali i baš ostavlja gorak okus.
Svim volonterkama i članicama koje sudjeluju u organizaciji rasprodaje  :Klap: .

----------


## kljucic

Znam da nitko ne želi glumiti dežurnog policajca, ali možda to nije loša ideja. Dovoljna je jedna osoba na ulazu koja će kontrolirati torbe/vrećice itd. Možda razmisliti i prijedlogu sa neke od prošlih rasprodaja o zaštitaru/ki. Samo da netko uniformiran hoda okolo - već je drugačiji dojam, ne? Zamoliti da netko to odvolontira. Možda nečiji muž/žena/susjed... Mogu se raspitati ako ste za.

----------


## superx

Da, treba ubaciti neku kontrolu, i torbi a i volonterki koje nisu korisne.
Par njih koje osobno znam a i rekla sam Karli je tamo samo da šeta i prebire robu, rijetko kada sjedni i baš se prime posla, kao fol prebitu po robici i slažu,ali uvijek za istim stolom gdje im je zanimljiva roba!
Ograničite br volonterki na stvarno potreban i na one koje provjereno rade!
Ne želim i rekla sam da neću govoriti imena,ali ja se ponekad osječam onako!
I nije istina da rode sve poberu, ja sam vračala robu u vrečice u subotu i bilo je lijepe robe,ali cjene smatram da nisu previsoke,bilo je i skupih stvari i one se uglavnom ne prodaju ,a svaku stvar treba označiti i složiti a ako se neće prodati to je samo dodatni posao!

----------


## ivarica

rossa, hvala ti puno sto si jutros odradila primopredaju prostora  :Heart:

----------


## rossa

> rossa, hvala ti puno sto si jutros odradila primopredaju prostora


nema problema. usput mi je  bilo

----------


## baka

Zahvaljujem na omogućenom učešću u volontiranju na sajmu. Vjerujem da se otvorenom raspravom na temu može postići da većina učesnika u ovoj korisnoj djelatnosti Roda bude zadovoljna.

----------


## mama pticica

> Drage Rode, već se dugo spremam iznijeti svoje mišljenje o rasprodajama ... Pratim i cijenim Vaš rad duže od 10 godina... Ukratko ću iznijeti ono što mi smeta: mislim da ste postale same sebi svrha... Možda ste se nadale da ćete limitiranjem cijena uvesti reda, međutim, koliko ja pratim, a stalno dolazim kao prodavatelj/kupac, smatram da ste samo otjerale dobre prodavače... Roba je sve lošija, krađe nisu zaustavljene... Osobno sam doživjela da je jedna Roda na prijemu pospremila moju odjeću koja joj se svidjela u vrećicu pored stola... Interesantno, te odjeće nije bilo u prodaji, jer sam bila prisutna tijekom rasprodaje, ali mi je vraćena kao neprodana. Dakle, netko je moju robu rezervirao i u zadnji tren, poslije rasprodaje, samo vratio kao neprodanu. Ova je Roda trebala biti ljetna, a među cipelama je bilo čizmica i zimskih cipela... pojedine cijene su opet bile više od limitiranih... Zimska je rasprodaja bila loše posjećena, zbog hladnoće i zaustavljenog prometa kroz Novi Zagreb. Što je razlog loše posjećenosti ljetne? Na proljetnoj rasprodaji bilo me sram koliko mi je robe vraćeno, uredne, čiste i po povoljnoj cijeni... Od kada postoji limitiranje cijena, nisam primijetila da se moja prodaja išta povećala, a prisiljena sam stavljati 10-ak kuna niže cijene da bi moja roba uopće bila primljena... S druge strane, stalno srećem cijene koje su više od limitiranih... Ono što želim reći je sljedeće: nije cijena presuda u odluci da se dolazi na Rodinu rasprodaju... Ali, ljudi razmjenjuju informacije, kruže priče da je roba na prodaji loša jer sve što vrijedi već same Rode uzmu... Mnogi prodavači znaju i sami, kad počne rasprodaja sve što je bilo kao novo nije više u prodaji... Znam da trud volonterki treba nagraditi i omogućiti da ranije uzmu i plate, podvlačim plate robicu koju su uzele... Od početka Rodinih rasprodaja, srećom proširile su se mogućnosti nabave dječje odjeće i obuće po povoljnoj cijeni, tako da se drage Rode morate dobro zamisliti nad svojim radom ako i dalje želite da u njima sudjelujemo...


black woman, 

ja već godinama volontiram i ne mogu vjerovati kaj si sve napisala?!!?
zašto ti, prema ovom kaj si napisala, uopće dolaziš? zar je to tvoja obaveza? neko te tjera ili prisiljava da prodaješ ili kupuješ robicu baš na rasprodaji??
ne razumijem namjeru niti poantu osim da kritiziraš nekaj s čim nemaš nikakve veze, a imaš koristi 

možda da odeš u drugi dućan?

----------


## mala-vila

ja sam ovo od black woman dozivjela ko dobronamjernu konstruktivnu kritiku, a ne samo kritiziranje

----------


## puntica

> ja sam ovo od black woman dozivjela ko dobronamjernu konstruktivnu kritiku, a ne samo kritiziranje


i ja
i oko nekih stvari sam se doooobro zamislila
i hvala joj  :Love:

----------


## Jole&Titi

Nikad nismo ni zena a ni ja posjetili rasprodaju i tesko mi je zamisliti kako funkcionira ali evo par prijedloga:
1. RODA neka otkupi robu od prodavaca i onda neka clanice prodaju po cijenama koje udruga odredi. Tako bi se sprijecili problemi s prodavacima.RODA bi mogla  otkupljivati npr cijelo ljeto robu i zatim je na jesen prodati. Ipak su 3 mjeseca za otkup dovoljna da UDRUGA ne kupi losu robu. 
2. Sto se same prodaje tice,zar nije normalnije da kad nesto izaberes na standu odmah i platis? Tako bi sprijecili raznosenje robe

----------


## rossa

bez ikakve namjere da ovo zvuči zločesto, ali svakako bi bilo zgodnije da znate kako rasprodaja funkcionira. Pretpostavljam da niste nikad bili ni u prostorijama Rode. Tamo nema mjesta za iglicu, a kamoli za tromjesečno skupljanje robe.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

otkud rodi novci da kupuje robu, koju sigurno neće moć svu prodati

----------


## Jole&Titi

Ok,nemojte misliti da provociram ali ocito je da nesto ne stima kad stalno fale novci i ljudi su nezadovoljni. Neznam koliko se novaca okrene u rasprodaji ali vjerujem da bi se dobra roba prodala

----------


## andiko

:psiholog: 

čini mi se fenomenalno mjesto za isprobavanje novih smajlića  :Grin:

----------


## Willow

hoće li biti kakvih novosti na jesenskoj rasprodaji? 
što je s onim skeniranjem kodova?

----------


## puntica

bit će svakakvih novosti  :Grin: 
pogotovo što se tiče označavanja robe
neće se još ništa skenirati jer nismo još nabavili skenere, nekako nam se čini previše potrošiti nekoliko tisuća kuna za skenere koje ćemo koristiti par sati godišnje  :Sad: 
nadam se da ćemo uspjeti nabaviti neke jeftine, ili besplatne ili da ćemo ih moći unajmiti od nekoga itd

Napisat ćemo sutra koje će biti novosti, oprostite, stvarno smo u gužvi pa ne stignemo  :Rolling Eyes: 

nadam se da će te neke promjene doprinjeti kvaliteti rasprodaje

----------


## ana.m

A baš sam ti poslala poruku na fejsu  :Smile:

----------


## MaSaBru

Drage,Rode!
Imam Vas potrebu pohvaliti jer znam da obavljate lavovski posao.Meni kao prodavaču treba par dana dok pripremim robicu(operem,ispeglam,označim,upišem) a radi se samo o 30tak komada.Tako da me svaki puta zadivite kad dođemo u subotu i vidimo kako je sve organizirano posebno na isplati.Vidim da se komentira manjak novca.I nama se dogodio manjak u smislu da nam je vraćena tuđa robica u vrijednosti naše.Bilo je u pitanju 30tak kn i taj smo predmet odmah donirali.Mi se susrećemo sa drugačijom vrstom problema.S obzirom da stanujemo 35km od Zg te sam majka koja radi od doma , najveći problem mi predstavlja dostava robice te ponovno preuzimanje novca od prodaje .Svjesna sam da nema drugačijeg načina da se to obavi, ali zbog neodgodivih obveza koje većina roditelja ima subotom ovaj puta nisam u mogućnosti sudjelovati na rasprodaji.Jednostavno nema tko doći u Zg subotom i podignuti novac i odjeću.Da li ste razmišljale da napravite Rodine rasprodaje i u drugim županijama?Krapinska bi Vas dočekala raširenih ruku.Da li već znate datum zimske rasprodaje? 
Sretno na ovoj rasprodaji i nastavite sa dobrim poslom!

----------


## glacova

Bila sam prvi puta na rasprodaji i ne znam da li je ovo već neko predložio,ali mislim da bi trebale biti bar dvije "blagajne" za kupce s najviše tri komada. Čekaju jednako ljudi i sa "sto" komada i oni sa par komada.Vjerujem da bi se stvarala manja gužva u paviljonu i ljudi bi brže cirkulirali.  Ja sam napravila,priznajem,pogrešku i došla s djetetom u kolicima i u cijeloj gužvi izabrala dva komada. Kad sam vidjela red na naplati,odustala sam jer nisam imala srca čekati toliko s bebom u kolicima. 
Kad sam izašla van,OK, je trač,ali ne mogu ne napisati,dvojica muškaraca su razgovarala i na upit jednog kad ste vi došli,ovaj odgovori,sada,bilo je oko deset sati,prvi mu odgovori,oooo,pa to se tako ne radi,mi smo tu od sedam (kaj nije radno vrijeme od devet?)i već smo sve prebrali i čak probali!! Ne ulazim u istinitost toga,i da li je to samo muško pre....ali nije zvučalo ljepo!

----------


## ani4

Da, ljudi zaista od 7 sati stoje u redu i cekaju da medu prvima udu u paviljon.

----------


## glacova

Moj dojam je bio da su oni ušli u sedam jer su vani stajali sa tri ogromne pune vreće robe! Teško da su u sat vremena to sve izabrali,probali dio i platili! Pa nisu bili jedini! Ne želim kritizirati,ljudi su svakakvi i svašta pričaju,ja samo kažem svoj dojam.

----------


## apricot

MaSaBru...

Već smo puno puta pisali kako je za organizaciju jedne rasprodaje potrebno pedesetak volonterki i volontera koji i po mjesec dana unaprijed pripremaju sve što je potrebno.
Neke stvari su vama slabije vidljive, ali treba misliti na detalje poput oznaka, koverti, printanja, nabavljanja papira i ostalog repromaterijala, pranje i peglanje pregača, nabavljanje štendera, vrećica, stolaca, stolova, kutija...
To sve traje i potrebno je jako puno vremena, energije i sreće da se sve uspije nabaviti na vrijeme.

Onda treba pronaći prostor, platiti ga, paziti da ima struju, vodu, sanitarni čvor, da bude što sigurniji za djecu...

To je trenutno moguće jedino u Zagrebu, gdje je i najveći broj naših članica i članova, ali i najviše onih koji mogu pomoći.

glacova, ljudi stvarno dolaze jako jako rano.
Mi dođemo u 7, a u redu ih je već desetak.
To ti je po principu: tko prvi, njegova djevojka.

----------


## apricot

I, da ne zaboravim, jedna rasprodaja pojede oko 600 volonterskih sati.

----------


## Willow

*glacova*, pa sama si napisala da je bilo oko 10 h

ti ne znaš koji je to stampedo, ljudi čekaju, u 9 h uđu, u 9.10 su već natrpane vreće, plate i u 9.30 su već vani

----------


## sirius

> Moj dojam je bio da su oni ušli u sedam jer su vani stajali sa tri ogromne pune vreće robe! Teško da su u sat vremena to sve izabrali,probali dio i platili! Pa nisu bili jedini! Ne želim kritizirati,ljudi su svakakvi i svašta pričaju,ja samo kažem svoj dojam.


 To je samo subjektivan  dojam koji nije točan, nitko ne ulazi prije nego se službeno otvore vrata . Osim toga iz mog osobnog iskustva , kad gužva popusti iza 11 sati ostane još puno dobre i povoljne robe za izabrati.

----------


## maria71

rasprodaja je upravo to što joj i ime kaže  RASPRODAJA .

jednom davno sam i sama   bila dijelić toga, i samo mogu reći da dok se ne proba  volontirati,  lako je kritizirati.

sjećam se da smo tad imali problem s nekim   likom koji je kupovao plišance, a znali smo tj netko je rekao da ih on kupuje za to da ih poslije za njega preprodaju oni ljudi koji idu od stola do stola po kafićima.  teška situacija .

----------


## glacova

Dobro,vjerujem! Ali molim da se razmisli za sljedeći put o tim "brzim" blagajnama. Neki ljudu trebaju samo komad dva i stvarno nema smisla čekati toliko u redu!

----------


## apricot

> Moj dojam je bio da su oni ušli u sedam jer su vani stajali sa tri ogromne pune vreće robe!


ovo je potpuno nemoguće
ući u 7 mogu samo volonterke i volonteri

----------


## apricot

> Dobro,vjerujem! Ali molim da se razmisli za sljedeći put o tim "brzim" blagajnama. Neki ljudu trebaju samo komad dva i stvarno nema smisla čekati toliko u redu!


situacija je ovakva: ipoak je puno manje onih koji imaju samo nekoliko stvarčica, a mi si ne možemo priuštiti da nam jedna blagajna većinu vremena zjapi prazna  :Undecided: 
ionako (a i sama kažeš) se jako dugo čeka, a kamoli da još ukinemo jednu.
bilo bi odlično da imamo 10 blagajni u tom udarnom terminu (od 9:30 do 11), ali jedva nas se skupi i za 6

----------


## Willow

mogu ja opet uletiti s jednim od mojih prijedloga  :Grin:  :Grin: 

još od zadnje rasprodaje ne izlazi mi iz glave kako je jedan prodavatelj donio od 30 valjda preko 10 komada gaća po 2 kune, nit se to isplati njemu nit Rodi a pitanje je jel itko od kupaca i kupio te (prilično nošene) gaće 
valjda je čovjek mislio da mora imati 30 komada pa nakupio gaća...  :Laughing: 

prijedlog je, pitanje je naravno koliko je to organizacijski posla:

uvesti šifre od maksimalno 20 i maksimalno 30 komada

- novi prodavatelj i stari prodavatelj s dosta vraćenih komada zadnji put na rasprodaji može dobiti samo 20 komada 
- stari dobri prodavatelj (koji će se naravno opet morati prijavljivati za šifru) može dobiti 30 komada, možda da se gleda i više puta sudjelovanje na rasprodaji

time bi se spriječilo da se troši vrijeme volontera i Rode za svu silu robe koja uopće nije za prodaju

jednostavno neka i prodavatelji "zarade" šifre od 30 komada


i općenito mislim da bi trebalo razmisliti da se uopće ne prima za prodaju roba koja je:
- vrlo nošena, isprana, izbljedjela
- roba s flekicama
- dosta nošene cipele (piše da se ne primaju a uvijek ih ima)
- nošeni donji veš ?

takva roba bi mogla po meni samo u donaciju ili Rodi ili u Karlovac,
Roda organizira pa neka Roda i određuje

puno vremena gubi na robu koja je loša... osobno ako mislim da bi nešto bilo za prodaju od maksimalno 10 ili manje kuna, doniram...

----------


## rossa

Koliko god zvuči doba ideja o blagajni za par stvari, razmislite kako to izlgeda u našim trgovimama: Uvijek, ali uvijek u red stanu ljudi koji imaju "samo" jednu ili pet stvari više. A blagajnica ih ne može vratiti jer ako uđe u raspravu samo gubi vrijeme i efekt brze blagajne.

----------


## krumpiric

> Bila sam prvi puta na rasprodaji i ne znam da li je ovo već neko predložio,ali mislim da bi trebale biti bar dvije "blagajne" za kupce s najviše tri komada. Čekaju jednako ljudi i sa "sto" komada i oni sa par komada.Vjerujem da bi se stvarala manja gužva u paviljonu i ljudi bi brže cirkulirali.  Ja sam napravila,priznajem,pogrešku i došla s djetetom u kolicima i u cijeloj gužvi izabrala dva komada. Kad sam vidjela red na naplati,odustala sam jer nisam imala srca čekati toliko s bebom u kolicima. 
> Kad sam izašla van,OK, je trač,ali ne mogu ne napisati,dvojica muškaraca su razgovarala i na upit jednog kad ste vi došli,ovaj odgovori,sada,bilo je oko deset sati,prvi mu odgovori,oooo,pa to se tako ne radi,mi smo tu od sedam (kaj nije radno vrijeme od devet?)i već smo sve prebrali i čak probali!! Ne ulazim u istinitost toga,i da li je to samo muško pre....ali nije zvučalo ljepo!


ljudi u 7, kad ja dođem, čekaju već u redu, do 9, pa se vjerojatno o tome priča

razmišljali smo o blagajni za par komada, ali i dalje sam ja ta koja je protiv, em bi bio problem odrediti granicu (2,5,10), em vjerujem u probleme tipa (al ja imam samo 6, al vidi ja imam samo 12....)

----------


## krumpiric

willow, stari prodavatelj koji je dobar, nema beskonačno dobrih stvari, prvih 30 su vjerojatno najbolje...pa onda... :Smile: 
a što se tiče volonterskih sati, valjda imamo i još 100 sati razmatranja opcija svaki kvartal :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

> Kad sam izašla van,OK, je trač,ali ne mogu ne napisati,dvojica muškaraca su razgovarala i na upit jednog kad ste vi došli,ovaj odgovori,sada,bilo je oko deset sati,prvi mu odgovori,oooo,pa to se tako ne radi,mi smo tu od sedam (kaj nije radno vrijeme od devet?)i već smo sve prebrali i čak probali!! Ne ulazim u istinitost toga,i da li je to samo muško pre....ali nije zvučalo ljepo!


mislim da si krivo shvatila
ovaj je dosao u sedam, cekao u redu, uletio unutra u devet, prvih deset minuta su ojn i zena ko furije letjeli po standovima i skinuli s vjesalica jedno 24 kilograma robe, nekih pedesetak majica ostavii po podu pod stenderima, zgazili u mrvice desetakj vjesalica u tom pohodu. ostalih 30 minuta su tu robu probavali i isli prema kasi. onu koja im ne pase su jednostavno ostavili na prvom stolu
bili su na kasi kad je red jos bio samo desetak ljudi
oni znaju kako se to radi
mi ne znamo kako tome stati na kraj
nijedna pristojna molba ne pomaze

----------


## Tanči

Ne možete tome stati na kraj i ne trebate jer kao što je već netko prije napisao- to je rasprodaja i na rasprodajama se, na žalost događaju takve  stvari.
I stampedo i bacanje robe i gaženje robe... sve je to, na žalost slika sa rasprodaja. Iste probleme ima i H&M i Zara A I Lidl neki dan kad su imali rasprodaju pa su ljudi ko sumanuti rovali po ogromnim kutijama izmiješane robe i mnogi drugi i ne mogu to riješiti kad je sve pitanje kulture pojedinaca.

----------


## spajalica

nije bas ovako, jer ima male djece ali ulaz u 9.00 je vrlo interesnatan. bar je meni prvi put bio.

----------


## Girica

svaka čast volonterkama na trudu i radu.  :Klap: 

ja sam bila, i
evo pokoji dobronamjerni savjet u vezi organizacije za sljedeću rasprodaju:
- ne dozvoliti trpanje u vreće i onda razvrstavanje i vraćanje - treba čekati da se ta roba vrati što je apsurdno
- napraviti brzu blagajnu za do 5 komada, i nekoliko "običnih"
- malo bolje složiti cijene, npr naišla sam na nošene i izlizane štrample za 15 kn.

----------


## ana.m

*Girica* što se trpanja u vreće tiče, nažalost tu se ne može ništa, ljudi su takvi i tu se jednostavno ništa ne može. Probavano je više puta upozoriti ih, ali to je...nemoguća misija!

Što se cijena tiče, propusti se nažalost događaju, 15 kuna za iznošene štrample je svakako puno previše, ali to znamo i sami svi jako dobro pa ipak promaknu takve neke sitnice.
Nažalost toga bude uvijek koliko god se pazilo. Naravno, tko ne želi neće kupiti, ali šteta odrađenog posla oko ničega.

----------


## ani4

> nije bas ovako, jer ima male djece ali ulaz u 9.00 je vrlo interesnatan. bar je meni prvi put bio.


Hehe, meni je jucer bilo prvi puta i bas je bilo interesantno. Nisam ocekivala da ce bas trcati do stendera.

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam ovaj put imala baš super pogled onako iz čoška na upad! Vjerojatno ih promjena paviljona malo zbuni dok skuže di kaj stoji. Inače kad je u onom gdje je najčešće pa točno znaju di je što...
Mada ja moram biti iskrena...Sad sam prvi put došla baš rano u subotu i nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam vidjela da ljudi fakat stoje (sjede) pred vratima u 7h!  :Shock:

----------


## iva_luca

Po mom skromnom sudu, ova je rasprodaja imala najmanje pokidanih kartončića, naguravanja i nervoze među kupcima.... Jedino je količina robe koja je, nakon prebiranja, ostavljena kojekuda - konstanta  :Razz:

----------


## Mala Maja

Evo i nama je jucer bilo prvi puta i bas je bilo interesantno i šokantno istovremeno. Obzirom da se robica kao razvrstava i pregledavaju cijene ostala sam u šoku od iznošenih stvari i to po kojim cijenama :Shock:  :Shock: 
Sukladno tome ne razumijem da cijene pamučnih tutica koje su razvučene za skoro broj i fali druker, iznošenih štramplica po komadu može cijena biti viša od 25 kn, naišli smo na platnene pelene i došlo mi je da ih slikam...pa to je kamen tvrdi, ne da se ne može upotrebiti već ni za krpu ne bi vodu upilo tako da ne znam tko i na koji način sortira robu za prodaju jer propusta je očito bilo jako puno.
Sve u svemu po mom sudu odjeću koju moje dijete koristi ne znam po kojim bih ih onda cijenama prodavala jer je neminovno usčuvana, speglana ugl. neusporediva.
Žao mi je da jedana pliš majca vel.56 košta 35 kn, pa ja cijeli komplet pliš tutice sa takvom majcom po 25 kn sam mislila da je više nego dobra cijena koju bih ja stavila (prodala hrpu odjeće po takvim cijenama -na forumu) 
Ni ja ni suprug nismo ovako zamišljali ali me se nimalo nije dojmilo na što smo naišli, a za red....to se može i drugačije riješiti. 
Volonteri također imaju svoje prednosti i mane, savjest je stvar osobe i pohvale za trud !

----------


## krumpiric

ne znam, majo, nekako se ipak prodalo skoro 10000 artikala
na kontroli se izbacuju oštećene i flekane stvari, iznošenost je relativan pojam
ljudi kupuju nešto što ja ne bi, ne kupe ono što bi ja odmah, i ukus je relativan pojam
svatko stavi cijenu u granicama koje mi odredimo, a za koju misli da je optimalna
pa ako mu se ne proda, valjda sljedeći put bude mudriji

----------


## ana.m

Ja imam jedna prijedlog ako je to moguće izvesti (bez obzira na onu doro poznatu staru izreku da svaka roba ima svoga kupca). 
Zabraniti da se prodaje odjeća iz 80-ih!  :Grin: .
Konkretno mislim na stvari koej se drže na tavanu osamsto godina pa u stilu, ajmo zaraditi pa da idimo kaj na je ostalo iz dana dok smo bili klinci.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

ne znam kako, da oformimo _Komisiju za lijepo?_  :Smile: 
mozda ljude u tejkstu rasprodaje pozvati da staru robu doniraju, za recikalzu tekstila i sl, ali da se na rasprodaji slabo prodaje i da je nema smisla donositi

----------


## emily

> mozda ljude u tejkstu rasprodaje pozvati da staru robu doniraju, za  recikalzu tekstila i sl, ali da se na rasprodaji slabo prodaje i da je  nema smisla donositi


super ideja

----------


## ana.m

> ne znam kako, da oformimo _Komisiju za lijepo?_ 
> mozda ljude u tejkstu rasprodaje pozvati da staru robu doniraju, za recikalzu tekstila i sl, ali da se na rasprodaji slabo prodaje i da je nema smisla donositi


Evo mogu ja biti u komisiji za lijepo?
Hehe, šalim se malo, ali ima stvari, mislim da svi starOsjedioci jakO dobro znaju o kakvim stvarima je riječ, koje jednostavno nema smisla zaprimati i na njih trošiti vrijeme. 
A ideja o reciklaži je super!

----------


## emily

> puno vremena gubi na robu koja je loša... osobno ako mislim da bi nešto  bilo za prodaju od maksimalno 10 ili manje kuna, doniram...


moje cijene su sve od 10 do 15 kuna, a nemam losu robu
iznimno stavim 20 kuna za npr. zimsku jaknu i sl.
po meni je to poanta rasprodaje, rijesim se onoga sto mi ne treba, usput nesto malo zaradim, netko drugi nabavi povoljno ono sto mu je potrebno
hocu reci, cijena nije jedino mjerilo (ne) kvalitete

----------


## Mala Maja

> ne znam, majo, nekako se ipak prodalo skoro 10000 artikala
> na kontroli se izbacuju oštećene i flekane stvari, iznošenost je relativan pojam
> ljudi kupuju nešto što ja ne bi, ne kupe ono što bi ja odmah, i ukus je relativan pojam
> svatko stavi cijenu u granicama koje mi odredimo, a za koju misli da je optimalna
> pa ako mu se ne proda, valjda sljedeći put bude mudriji


Nisam ja govorila o ukusu, dali je nešto lijepo ili ne...već o satnju i iznošenosti odijeće. Zaista mi je žao ali mislim da svatko pa i odokativno može ocijeniti što je isprano ili iznošeno (rastegnut okovratnik, šira nego duža majca, izblijedila boja,itd...) nebitna je marka ili tko ju je koliko jednom platio.
Netko voli štrikane i plete vestice iz 80-tih, osobno ja ne ali ako je stvar veoma očuvana zašto je ne prodati, samo naravno ne po nekim "navedimo" dobrim cijenama.
Iako stvarno svaka roba ima svog kupca mislim da ima toliko odijeće od nas svatko u ormaru da bi ju poklanjat svaki mjesec mogao a da ne osjeti manjak mjesta :Wink:  u ormaru.
Evo mi čekamo drugu bebicu jer od prvog bebača imam toliko da su se još tri bebice obukle i još sam prodavala stvarčice,nosili u dj. dom, ali mi recimo sad fale male tutice za prvi mj. dana pa mi je to bio interes kupiti na rasprodaji, toga nisam imala nešto ni sa prvim previše pa mi sada svakako treba.
Zato i govorim o tuticama i malim veličinama 50/56 koje su imale takve cijene koje sam navela i opis stanja artikla.
Želimo pokušati i sa platnenim pelenama pa sam za tim išla i napisala što sam našla... :Unsure: 
Nisam gledala veće veličine od 4 god. ali za tu dječicu se moglo probrati i izabrati.

----------


## Lutonjica

> mislim da ima toliko odijeće od nas svatko u ormaru da bi ju poklanjat svaki mjesec mogao a da ne osjeti manjak mjesta u ormaru.


iznenadila bi se

----------


## superx

Ja sam bez problema govorila ljudima da nije bitko koliko su oni to platili ali da je preskupo i da snize cijenu. aKo nisam mogla odlučiti konzultirala sam se sa ostalim volonterkama!
Prodala sam skoro sve i sve mi štima.
Ljudi su nevjerojatni, ali činjenica je da su cijene nekih stvari previsoke a ljudi se ravnaju po cijenma koje im mi preporučimo, mislim da bi trebalo uvesti kolonu, iznošena roba,ili kako god, gdje bi bile cijene za robu koja nije za ništa drugo već eentulano za kopanje po vrtu ili odlazak baki na selo ... 
Pohvala curama za ogroman trud, mama volonterkam i njihovim bebicama koje su to junački podnjele i odradile. Svim zaposlenih volonterkam koje uz svoj redovan posao nađu vremena da odrade ta tri dana koja su vidljiva publici, i onih mjesec i koliko prije za koje puno njih ne zna!

----------


## sillyme

Mislim da zadovoljstvo jako ovisi o ocekivanjima.
Ja sam recimo isla sa stavom da idem vidjeti ako cu naci neku zgodnu debelu zimsku jaknu ili dvodjelni skafander - ne mora biti ne znam kako vau izgleda ali da se nadje onih par snjeznih dana a da ne moram platiti 250, 300kn i vise. Pa ako nadjem - super, ako ne, nema veze. Jer znam da se takve (skuplje) stvari isplati kupovati. 
A to da sam vidjela bar 10 dolcevitica (u raznim stadijima iznosenosti) po 20kn a takva ista nova kosta 20kn - jesam, ali zato nisam kupila. Da nisam kupila nista ne bih bila razocarana, jer ne ocekujem da cu tamo obuci dijete za sezonu nego s malo srece kupiti par komada koje mi je skupo kupiti skroz nove a znam da ce ih malo nositi. Ali naslo se na kraju za stariju dosta toga, cak sam kupila par stvari za iducu zimu jer je bila dobra cijena pa nek stoji u ormaru, tolko mjesta ce se vec naci  :Grin: 
Za mladjeg nisam nasla apsolutno nista od odjece sto mi treba pa nisam kupila nista...

----------


## krumpiric

Neki ljudi imaju talent za kupovinu (ili jednostavno imaju sličan ukus ko ja) i ja se nekad na blagajni šokiram kako za 100tinjak kn kupe hrpu prelijepe robice, jer rijetko kad pregledavam što ima, bavim se brojevima.
Ali vjerujte, kupe se različite stvari, svi smo mi različiti.

----------


## josipal

ja sam prvi put bila prodavatelj i mogu reci da sma se iznenadila sto je prodano, a sto ostalo  :Smile:  mislim da bi volonterka koja je primila robu bila iznenadjena (ja imam hrpu robe iz Norveske kakve ovdje nema niti se nosi; bez obzira sto ti trgovacki lanci i kod nas imaju ducane: vuneni bodiji, tanki skafanderi, kojekakvi prsluci- kod njih se jako gleda na prakticnost jer djeca u vrticu budu 85% vremena vani, spavaju vani...)
ja sam jako zadovoljna
sad sam dobila i neki dojam sto pripremiti za slijedeci put a da budem "uspjesna" i ljudi zadovoljni
HVALA Rodama 
i pohvale za stvarno ogroman trud  :Smile: 
jednom kad klinci malko narastu nadam se da cu se i ja moci prikljuciti i pomoci

----------


## Cathy

> Želimo pokušati i sa platnenim pelenama pa sam za tim išla i napisala što sam našla...


Ja sam vidjela prekrasan paket platnenih u jako dobrom stanju, a veličina zapakiranog je bila cca. 1x1m, i koštao je oko 250 kuna, ako to nije povoljno, onda zbilja neznam kaj je. :Confused:

----------


## Willow

> willow, stari prodavatelj koji je dobar, nema beskonačno dobrih stvari, prvih 30 su vjerojatno najbolje...pa onda...
> a što se tiče volonterskih sati, valjda imamo i još 100 sati razmatranja opcija svaki kvartal


ne bih se složila, možda vi imate negativna iskustva s onim direktnim šiframa ali vjerujem da je i prodavateljima u interesu da se proda roba i mnogi imaju konstantno solidnu robu (ako ne u odličnom stanju onda stave *primjerene* cijene) 

moj je prijedlog bio u smjeru da se eliminiraju loši prodavatelji a nekako zadrže dobri

unatoč kontroli kvalitete ima dosta artikala koji su jako iznošeni a imaju cijenu čak i veću od preporučenih, npr. totalno iznošena majica s cijenom 25-30 kn 

slažem se da ima ljudi koji će kupiti i iznošeno ali onda za 5 kuna a ne 30...

kontrola kvalitete bi po meni trebala biti puno rigoroznija...

----------


## mala-vila

> unatoč kontroli kvalitete ima dosta artikala koji su jako iznošeni a imaju cijenu čak i veću od preporučenih, npr. totalno iznošena majica s cijenom 25-30 kn 
> 
> slažem se da ima ljudi koji će kupiti i iznošeno ali onda za 5 kuna a ne 30...
> 
> kontrola kvalitete bi po meni trebala biti puno rigoroznija...


iskreno, mislim da bi kontrola kvalitete trebala imati isti standard kod svih kontrolora
stvar je u tome (bar sam ja dobila takav dojam kao prodavatelj) da neki gledaju svaki končić, baš pretjeruju ili kako si ti rekla, rigorozni su (ipak se radi o rabljenoj robi), a neki drugi puštaju baš sve i svašta.
s druge strane, kako se moze dogoditi da trenirka (2 djela) nova u vel. 2 ili 3 prođe kontrolu kvalitete i visi na štenderu za 100kn kad 100 kn uopče nije opcija? evo, to meni nije jasno. jasno mi je da se omakne artikl s greškom i slično (vjerujem da se neki prodavatelji trude kamuflirati fleke i rupice), jer stvrno nije lako pregledati toliko robe.

----------


## Willow

uvesti ispit za kontrolorke, ako ne znaju napamet limit za 20 artikala ne mogu biti kontrolorke  :Laughing:

----------


## Zuska

Čitam ovo (nisam bila na rasprodaju, ne živim u Zg, ali zanima me kako je prošlo) i nešto mi nije jasno. Pa ako neka stvar po vašem mišljenju košta previše, onda ona neće biti kupljena pa će prodavač sljedeći put, ako misli prodati, morati sniziti cijenu. Ako je kupljena, znači da ipak nije koštala previše osobi koja ju je kupila. Ne funkcionira li i rasprodaja po nekim principima slobodnog tržišta (u ipak djelomice reguliranim uvjetima)?

----------


## mala-vila

Zuska, cijene su limitirane (vezano za konkretno ovu trenirku o kojoj govorim), a i na Rodinoj stranici piši- kao primjer da ne može iznošena majica koštati 20kn, nego se može prodati za npr. 5kn

----------


## Frida

ne cijenimo svi isto svoje stvari, netko će staviti veću cijenu za iznošeno, netko će staviti manju za novu stvar. kontrola kvalitete je uvedena da bi se eliminiralo čim više "loše" robice, ovo loše namjero stavljam pod navodnike, jer ono što je loše meni nekome će biti OK, ako niš drugo za trčanje po parku i obrnuto.
prodavateljima se sugeriraju promjene, neki uvaže, neki ne...

----------


## Mala Maja

> Ja sam vidjela prekrasan paket platnenih u jako dobrom stanju, a veličina zapakiranog je bila cca. 1x1m, i koštao je oko 250 kuna, ako to nije povoljno, onda zbilja neznam kaj je.


Nije stvar u cijeni tog paketa o kojem ti govoriš dali je on povoljan ili ne, već o stanju artikala na koje sam naišla tražeči isključivo ono po što sam i došla a razgledavajući ostalo.
Moje mišljenje je slijedeće;
limitirati cijene na način- bodi d. rukav veličina 50/56 ...toliko i toliko, 3 komada...toliko i toliko ili 5 komada toliko kn
                               - gegice toliko i toliko, hlačice, piđamice po veličinama naravno
                               - čarapice, kapice i slinčeki.....određeni iznos a nove potpuno odjeća ukoliko je ima optimalni iznos koji bi isto bio recimo maximalan i jednak
Tu bi svi prodavači imali jednake cijene za određeni artikl u skalarnoj tablici, po starosti, očuvanosti ili još nekom kriteriju koji bi sigurno dodali.
Onda ne bi se desila velika razlika da jedan bodi na rasprodaji korišten vel. 50/56 košta 20 kn a novi je npr. 30-35 kn.
Stavimo cijene min i max za određene artikle i ne bude primjedba ovoliko sigurno na ponuđene cijene.
Svi znamo kako izgledaju više manje rasprodaje u stranim zemljama a kod nas totalno drugačije. Namjera recimo mene kao prodavača bi bila (za sad imam samo proljetno ljetnu robicu) da uz simbolične cijene riješim se viška odjeće i pritom nešto novčića dobijem, ne mislim tu na tisuće i tisuće kn :Grin: 

Bit svega je podići i poboljšati rodinu rasprodaju na što bolji i kvalitetniji način tako da svaka konstatacija u nećemu može rezultirati dobrim pomakom a ne isključivo napadom.

----------


## helly7

S obzirom da svaki put na rasprodaju dođem malo kasnije, dakle ne čekam pred ulazom i nisam odmah u 9 tamo, najčešće ostane već probrano, odnosno ovo o čemu se piše, prilično iznošeno s previsokom cijenom. Imala sam priliku vidjeti dok sam čekala kod preuzimanja novca da su se neki vraćali s punim vrećama neprodanog. Vjerovatno ovakve robe o kojoj pišemo... (i komentiraju, ništa otići ćemo sutra na Hrelić i to prodati). Dakle svakako bi trebala biti stroža kontrola, al onda opet kad se tako gleda, moglo bi se destiti da kad netko donese 30 kom robe, 15 mu u startu kontrola kaže da ne može prodati ili da spusti cijene. I onda ispada da uopće neće biti robe. U biti, što želim reći, kad bi se više toga odbijalo, možda bi se trebao povećati broj dodijeljenih šifri, da na kraju ne ispadne da nema baš robe za prodaju... Odnosno da se ne smanji ukupna zarada ako se neke cijene još spuste.
Isto sam za opciju brze blagajne (do 5 artikala) jer je to upravo ono radi čega dosta ljudi odustane od kupnje kad vidi koliki je red, a ima samo 3 stvarčice... Definitivno se ne bi trebalo svađati s ljudima da je to samo brza blagajna, pa ako ima i 7 progledati kroz prste. Ljudi će biti sretniji i zadovoljniji. A na kraju , ako i nema nekoga samo s 5 artikala, za to vrijeme ta blagajna možda može primati i ove s više komada da nema praznog hoda... Kasnije kad malo gužva splasne, ta blagajna može postati "normalna".

A što se tiče navoda da prvi put prodavatelj ponudi najbolje što ima, pa sve lošije. S tim se djelomično slažem, ali djeca rastu... Odnosno, ako sam ponudila najbolje u veličini 68 što sam imala, slijedeći put ću ponuditi najbolje u veličini 74...Svima je u interesu ponuditi najbolje jer će se tako više prodati. I da ne razumijem kako neki zaista mogu prodavati robu u lošem stanju. Robicu koju sam prodavala je nosila samo moja curica, i to par puta jer ima robe za izvoz, ali sam ju još specijalno uredila, potrimala mucice, odrezala končiće koji vise, iščešljala krzno na kapuljači od jakne... Jer znam da će se tako lakše prodati i "dobiti" na cijeni. Bit ću sretna ja prodajom, kupac kupljenim i Roda donacijom novca.

----------


## krumpiric

> Definitivno se ne bi trebalo svađati s ljudima da je to samo brza blagajna, pa ako ima i 7 progledati kroz prste.


A što ako ima 12 :D
Pa dođe onaj koji ima 5 i onaj koji ima 7 i onaj koji ima 10, e ti možeš a ti ne možeš  :Smile: ))
na kraju bi SVI bili u brzom redu.
Stavite se u ONU situaciju pa procijenite kako bi završilo da pustimo jednog sa sedam komada.

----------


## DAADAA

Meni je ovo jedna od uspješnijih rasprodaja. Prodala skoro sve, a što nisam ostavila u donaciju.Sudjelujem samo kao prodavatelj (probala dva ili tri puta nešto kupiti, ali to guranje nije za mene :Cool: ) i mogu reći da je meni neugodno donijeti nešto isprano, razvučeno, zaflekano....Baš iz tog razloga sad rijeđe i dolazim jer dijete je poraslo, a time automatski ima i manje očuvanih stvari. Više niti jedne hlače ne završe bez rupe na koljenima. Zato ja uputim prijateljice, susjede, kolegice sa posla..u to kako funkcionira rasprodaja i da mogu nešto zaraditi na stvarima koje im doma ionako stoje. Mislim da je važno da se prodavatelji izmjenjuju jer nitko nema neograničenu količinu kvalitetne robe, a kako dijete raste to bolje uništi robu (barem moj sin). 
Svaka čast svim curama na ogromnom trudu i vjerujem da ću doći ponovo kad nakupim dovoljno kvalitetnih stvari.

----------


## Willow

> Stavimo cijene min i max za određene artikle i ne bude primjedba ovoliko sigurno na ponuđene cijene.



Mala Maja, prije je postojala tablica s preporučenom cijenom pa se toga nitko nije držao
pa su uvedene limitirane cijene
pa još uz limit i preporučena cijena
i još piše valjda 5x da se iznošena roba ne može prodavati po maksimalnoj cijeni

i opet imaš prodavatelje koji donesu iznošenu robu a stave ili preporučene ili maksimalne cijene

takvi Rodi i rasprodaji a bome ni kupcima ne trebaju...

----------


## apricot

imamo ljude koji te gledaju u oči i govore kako "mala nije nijednom obukla", a majica razvučena, etiketa potpuno izblijedjela...
i kako da ja kažem u lice nekoma da laže
jer evidentno laže

----------


## Willow

"žao mi je, ne udovoljava našim standardima, ili spustite cijenu ili je uzmite natrag"

----------


## ana.m

"Gospođo, možda vaša mala nije nosial, ali onih 5 od kojih je naslijedila je nosilo"  :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

mene su prozvali svojevremeno na kontroli nazi. 
dalo mi se gledati rupice, svaki ciferslus, ma sve. 
ali na kontroli moras imati volju, sposobnost.
ja recimo mogu lajati 100 na sat, i onako kroz pricu samo reci, aaaaaaaa ovo ponesite doma i nastaviti o onome sto smo pricali.
najcesce vracam cipele. 
ali ljudi cijene svoju robu, neki je precijene, neki je malo cijene.
i moramo svi shvatiti da smo raziliciti i da ja i apricot ne bi kupile istu haljinu. 

brzca blagajna, to je tema koja se non stop poteze na rasprodajnim sastancima. i uvjek preskocimo uvidjenje iste, jer uz sve sto moramo napraviti sto dva dana prije, sto nakon 13 sati ja prva nisam bas voljna se svadjati s ljudima zasto 5 znaci 5, a ne 5,5 ili pak dva bodica nisu jedno, iako su isti proizvod i sl.

i sad pitanje sto je los prodavatelj?
onaj koji ima visoke cijene a super robu? onaj koji ima losu robu a niske cijene?

----------


## Willow

jednostavno, loš prodavatelj 
= onak koji ima neprimjereno visoke cijene za nekvalitetnu (iznošenu) robu
= kojem se vrate pune vreće neprodane robe

----------


## Mala Maja

> "žao mi je, ne udovoljava našim standardima, ili spustite cijenu ili je uzmite natrag"


...........e točno tako nekako, pa kada se određeni dio vrati jednom, dvaput ili triput možda se netko i priupita zašto ili jednostavno shvati da se počne pridržavati nekih regula rodine rasprodaje.
Od nekud se mora početi a to je najteži dio uvijek al za konačnu dobrobit svih nas moramo imati razumijevanja jedni prema drugima.

----------


## ani4

Ja sam znala uzeti jeftini majicu ii hlace koji su imali neki nedostatak. U jednom perijodu je mala sve prerasla i kupili smo joj puno nove robe. I nije mi se dalo da tu novu robu vuklja po doma ii blatnjavom parku. Pa uzmem par takvih komada majica po npr 5 kn sa flekicom od flomica na rukavu. I moja zna tako zaflekati potpuno novu robu i meni je to zao baciti.

----------


## Girica

> Definitivno se ne bi trebalo svađati s ljudima da je to samo brza blagajna, pa ako ima i 7 progledati kroz prste.


Baš zato se i događaju nesporazumi i nered jer se krše pravila. Ako je brza blagajna do 5 artikala, onaj tko ih ima 6 ide na normalnu.  :Wink: 
Tako je i u dućanima zar ne, pa se ntiko ne buni.

----------


## rossa

> Baš zato se i događaju nesporazumi i nered jer se krše pravila. Ako je brza blagajna do 5 artikala, onaj tko ih ima 6 ide na normalnu. 
> Tako je i u dućanima zar ne, pa se ntiko ne buni.


nas dvije očito idemo u različite dućane ili živimo u drugom gradu. Kod mene uvijek, ali uvijek ima netko s barem jednim artiklom viška.

----------


## mala-vila

jos su mi bolji oni koji svjesno idu na tu brzu sa vise stvari pa ih raspodjele na 2 racuna :Laughing:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ovim bih putem apelirala: molim vas ne donosite smrdljivu robu koja je stajala po nekim podrumima od 70-ih i 80-ih. Kuzim da je svima kriza ali miris vlage je tesko otjerat a i ta roba iz djetinjstva roditelja danasnjih skolaraca (oim iznimno) nije neka fora danas. Rado bih imala turbo super vintage haljinicu moje mame iz 60-ih i svoju iz 80-ih ali to je to - necu gace iz 70-ih. I ove haljine ofkors ako su skladistene tako da nisu upropastene vlagom, moljcima i sl.

----------


## ana.m

> Ovim bih putem apelirala: molim vas ne donosite smrdljivu robu koja je stajala po nekim podrumima od 70-ih i 80-ih. Kuzim da je svima kriza ali miris vlage je tesko otjerat a i ta roba iz djetinjstva roditelja danasnjih skolaraca (oim iznimno) nije neka fora danas. Rado bih imala turbo super vintage haljinicu moje mame iz 60-ih i svoju iz 80-ih ali to je to - necu gace iz 70-ih. I ove haljine ofkors ako su skladistene tako da nisu upropastene vlagom, moljcima i sl.


Hahahahaha, slažem se!! To je ono kaj sam i ja napisala, ne bih uopće zaprimala tu staru robu, osim onih izuzetno dobero uščuvanih i skladištenih primjeraka.

----------


## Willow

bila je jedna šifra s takvom robom, vratile se pune 2 vreće!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Da uvedemo njusenje na primopredaji? Ja kazem gospodji da se roba osjeti po vlagi a ona slijeze ramenima. Treba rec da takvu robu ODBIJAMO! da ne kazem da taj miris moze povuc roba koja prije nije smrdila

----------


## mala-vila

treba se voditi onom: počnite cijeniti svoje vrijeme i rad i nemojte zaprimati.... (kako vec ide)
odbiti par puta i vise nece donositi, nema druge

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Meni je draza iznosena majica iz ovog stoljeca nego ta iz 70-ih s etiketom i smradom vlage il neceg jos goreg :/

----------


## mala-vila

stjenicama? :Laughing:  njih se ne da rjesiti (gledala sam neku emisiju)

----------


## ana.m

Pa da, možda se stvarno više jednostavno ne bi smjelo bojati odbiti takvu robu.
RODA organizira o RODA određuje. Uostalom, što Udruga ima od takve robe? Hrpu posla oko ničega!
I na kraju krajeva što gubi odbijanjem takve robe? Ništa, baš ništa. Ta se roba ioanko nije prodala a mogao je šifru dobiti netko čija roba vrijedi i čija roba bi se prodala!!

----------


## Willow

ana.m slažem se i poanta cijele ove rasprave i je da se riješimo loše robe

piše lijepo i negdje (ne mogu sad naći točno gdje, na portalu čini mi se)
ne primamo staru i iznošenu robu

a takve hrpetinaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## mala-vila

> Pa da, možda se stvarno više jednostavno ne bi smjelo bojati odbiti takvu robu.
> RODA organizira o RODA određuje. Uostalom, što Udruga ima od takve robe? Hrpu posla oko ničega!
> I na kraju krajeva što gubi odbijanjem takve robe? Ništa, baš ništa. Ta se roba ioanko nije prodala a mogao je šifru dobiti netko čija roba vrijedi i čija roba bi se prodala!!


o tom ja i pričam, treba samo izgurati prvih par rasprodaja s takvima i poslije ih vise nece ni biti.
mozete staviti npr- roba ne starija od 10godina, zato sto se demode roba ionako ne prodaje
ima jos jedna dobra koju sam ovdje cula- moja kuća, moja pravila
the point is- pocnite primjenjivati ono sto govorite
nema straha da cete izgubiti prodavace, ocito da ste uvijek prebukirani, a kad se proberu dobri prodavaci, kupci ce bi zadovoljniji i dobar glas ce se prosiriti (s vremenom), no da dode do toga potrebno je neke rezove napraviti

----------


## ani4

Joj, pa koliko puta smo znale umirati od smijeha dok smo slagale robicu i nasle npr. gegice kakve smo mi nosile. 
I ja imam takvih komada koji su ostali od mog srednjoskolca u bespucima maminog tavana, ali mi ne pada to prodavati. Cak nisam htijela to ni donirati, stavila sam na kontener za smece.

----------


## winnerica

> bila je jedna šifra s takvom robom, vratile se pune 2 vreće!


Evo, pa kaj tu nije šteta da je npr. možda radi takve šifre odbijena neka druga šifra s kvalitetnijom robom (koja nije bila dovoljno brza), plus kaj su se volonterke naradile oko te pune 2 vreće robe - za ništa???!!!

----------


## mikka

bilo bi dobro da pocnemo odbijati smrdljivu robu, koja smrdi po vlazi i po cigaretama

----------


## winnerica

> o tom ja i pričam, treba samo izgurati prvih par rasprodaja s takvima i poslije ih vise nece ni biti.
> mozete staviti npr- roba ne starija od 10godina, zato sto se demode roba ionako ne prodaje
> ima jos jedna dobra koju sam ovdje cula- moja kuća, moja pravila
> the point is- pocnite primjenjivati ono sto govorite
> nema straha da cete izgubiti prodavace, ocito da ste uvijek prebukirani, a kad se proberu dobri prodavaci, kupci ce bi zadovoljniji i dobar glas ce se prosiriti (s vremenom), no da dode do toga potrebno je neke rezove napraviti


Upravo to! I ona prljava/smrdljiva roba se uklapa u tu sliku...
Zbog čega bi Roda svoje ime stavljala uz tako nešto?! Apsurd!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Mikka, mislim da bi taj naputak trebalo napisati crno na bijelo u upute volonterima, na zalost, neke se stvari nekima ocito ne podrazumijevaju. I robu koja se stisla u pranju pa je onako cif sav deformiran ko brdo... Takve sam robe vidjela puno s maksimalnim cijenama

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ne volonterima, prodavateljima!

----------


## mala-vila

prodavateljima obavezno, ali isto tako dati i naputak volonterima + osobu (unutar Roda koje su na rasprodaji) kojoj se mogu obratiti ukoliko prodavatelj bude neugodan/nerazuman. 
ima svakakvih ljudi, a gledam po sebi- ne bi htjela doci volontirati negdje (to dolazis otvorenog srca i s entuzijazmom, zar ne?) pa da se po meni *ere

----------


## puntica

ne kužim zašto ne bi bilo stare robe, i iznošene ALI po prihvatljivim cijenama. Ja, a nisam jedina, bih kupila stare hlače, s pokrpanim koljenima, za 5kn. Bar mi ne bi bio bed kad ih dijete uništi do kraja.  :Unsure: 

ali ne bih prihvatila (i ne prihvaćam) robu koja je prljava, smrdljiva itd.

----------


## mala-vila

zašto se onda takva roba vraća ako ima puno takvih koji bi kupili?

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Da, moze iznoseno ali ne po max cijeni ili vise od toga. I sto onda kad dodje prodavatelj s iznosenom majicom i max cijenom i tvrdi da je nova jednom oprana i da je to takav model...

----------


## superx

Ok, ima ful jeftine robe po stvarno prihvatljivim cijenama, kupila i ja jednu majcu za 5 kn, onako za vodene boje.
Ali ima stvarno robe za koju se ohmah vidi da je užasna i da je nitko neće kupiti.
Kontrolorke bi možda trebal dobiti veću onu kolonu gdje upisuju stanje robe i drugi puta te osobe da ostanu bez šifre.
Meni je najgore kada mi kažu da je roba nova, kupljena u australiji ili štajaznamkaj a izgleda kao da je netko sa njom prao pod.
I laže ti u facu i ne ferma tvoje prigovore.
Opčenito sam mišljenja da treba obljepiti dvoranu većim natpisima tipa : na ulazu- ne primamo jako iznošenu ,poderanu robu i robu previsokih cijena.
Prostojija je pod videonadzorom i svaku karađu prijavljujemo policiji i poraditi na tome.

----------


## Willow

ne može staro i iznošeno, ja bih to totalno izbacila, jedino u donaciju pa nek Roda određuje minimalnu cijenu

a sama Roda radi protiv sebe jer lijepo piše i u pravilima za volontere i u pravilima za prodavatelje kakva se roba neće primati pa je opet primite i to ne u iznimkama već minimalno 10% robe (moguće i 20) ne zadovoljava uvjetima koje ste same postavile

citiram:

PRAVILA ZA VOLONTERE:
NE PRIMAMO:
zaprljanu i poderanu robu
robu bez gumbi, neispravnih patent zatvarača
*iznošenu i staru robu
*više komada robe spojenih zajedno (koji ne čine originalni komplet)
potrgane igračke
robu za odrasle (osim trudničke)
promotivne igračke/robu/opremu (npr. Mc’Donalds igračke itd.)
bočice i grijače za bočice
izdajalice
jednokratne pelene
dude
hodalice
mekane nosiljke s ručkama

PRAVILA ZA PRODAVATELJE:
*Obuća dolazi u obzir samo ako je vrlo malo nošena*.
*Sva roba i oprema (kao i igračke) mora biti oprana!*
*Svi artikli koji ne budu zadovoljavali navedene kriterije, neće se prodavati, već će biti vraćeni prodavateljima.*

----------


## spajalica

cijelo jutro me svrbe prsti a ne znam sto da napisem  :Unsure: 

dakle boli vas stanje robe?
OK razumljivo, ne zelite smrdljivo, ne zelite pljesnivo, ne zelite s stjenicama, ne zelite po duhanskom dimu, neki vjerojatno imaju nesto protiv i omeksivaca, jer budimo realni atopicara ima na sve strane.

slazem se da robe zna biti koja je koma. ali kad u jednom danu pogledas 600 kom robe, isprobas ciferskus, pogedas drukere, provjeris sve rupice, ja vise tamo nikakav miris ne osjetim. 
kad mi ljudi donesu stvari za pregled a one smrde po duhanskom dimu, da li mi u tom trenutku smrde stvari ili mozda je miris pusaca?

lijepo vi to sve gledate, i lijepo komnetirate, dapace i sudjelujete u tome, ali cure drage, jedni se bune da smo spore, drugi da ne obracamo paznju dovoljno.

sto god da se radi nikad, ali nikad nece biti dobro.

sd sirite kriterije za dodjelu sifri, super mi to zvuci, ali za to sto vi predlazete treba  napravit bazu podataka, svaki put unjeti sve, oznaciti paziti pri dodjeli sifre.

e pa drage moje, ja to ne mogu, ne stignem. ako koja zeli, nek se uhvati izrade baze i nek dodje u rodu i kaze evo izradila sam sustav, radi tako i tako. slobodno, bit cemo vam zahvalne.

i ono sto su vec svi pisali, ja na blagajni vidim stvari koje ne bi kupila, nikada, ni u ludilu, a ljudi sretni. na razvrstavanju vidim prekrasne stvari i tuzna sam jer su blagajne zatvorene.

----------


## mala-vila

spajalica, nemoj se žestiti, to su samo konstruktivni prijedlozi i promatranja
ne morate ništa uvažiti, vi znate najbolje kako stvari funkcioniraju i koje su mogucnosti

----------


## spajalica

ne, ne ljutim se, vec kad vec imate ideje predlazem da nam pomognete ih i realizirati  :Wink:

----------


## mala-vila

iskreno, ja sam jednom volontirala na rasprodaji i *dopuštam mogucnost da sam možda baš naletila na takvo vrijeme*, ali stvarno nije bilo posla. bio je zadnji dan prije rasprodaje, zadnja smjena. dosla sam tamo sva nabrijana kak cu slagati robu, pomicati štendere, sta god, baš sam htjela raditi. na kraju sam cijelo vrijeme gledala gdje cu ugrabiti kakav komad da ga slozim. bas sam se bez veze osjecala, beskorisno. imala sam samo osjecaj da sam mogla to vrijeme bolje potrositi sa svojom maleckom, jer rodi nije trebala pomoc.
eto, to je moje prvo i zadnje iskustvo volontiranja na rasprodaji, poslije vise nisam imala zelje dolaziti.
jos jednom naglašavam boldano

----------


## Willow

ja sam već predložila da se između ostalog motivira više volontera da dođu u subotu popodne i pomognu pri razvrstavanju robe,
mislim da bi trebalo odmah i popisati one koji imaju lošu robu (u smislu da im se vratilo jako puno komada) i takvima ne dati drugi put šifru...

a to se ne stigne ako se na jedvite jade stigne razvrstati roba, tko bi to još popisao...

----------


## spajalica

i eto mala vila imas posao za 24.11 od 13 sati  :Wink:

----------


## superx

Onu tablicu koju popunjavama mi kontrolori ubaciti u excel i onda kada se dodjeljuju šiftre samo otipkati ime i prezime i vidjeti jel bilo kakvih napomena za to.
Onako brzinski,ali da kontrololorke pišu objektivne komentare. 
Ako budem slobodna pri predstoječem dodjeljivanju šifri javljam se za to.

----------


## mikka

> iskreno, ja sam jednom volontirala na rasprodaji i *dopuštam mogucnost da sam možda baš naletila na takvo vrijeme*, ali stvarno nije bilo posla. bio je zadnji dan prije rasprodaje, zadnja smjena. dosla sam tamo sva nabrijana kak cu slagati robu, pomicati štendere, sta god, baš sam htjela raditi. na kraju sam cijelo vrijeme gledala gdje cu ugrabiti kakav komad da ga slozim. bas sam se bez veze osjecala, beskorisno. imala sam samo osjecaj da sam mogla to vrijeme bolje potrositi sa svojom maleckom, jer rodi nije trebala pomoc.
> eto, to je moje prvo i zadnje iskustvo volontiranja na rasprodaji, poslije vise nisam imala zelje dolaziti.
> jos jednom naglašavam boldano


a da si dosla sad u petak popodne.. susta suprotnost  :Smile:

----------


## Willow

u petak popodne nije ni mogla doći  :Wink:

----------


## mala-vila

> i eto mala vila imas posao za 24.11 od 13 sati


 :iskušenje:

----------


## mikka

ma znam da nije mogla doci raditi, ali da je samo vidla kolicinu posla koji je nas nekoliko trebalo odraditi  :Smile:

----------


## baka

Iako nismo planirali, a znali smo da bi dobro došao, no cijena novog, pa čak i polovnog bila je uvijek previsoka (oko 450 kn), na ovoj rasprodaji uzeli smo vidno zapušten vrtić PRIMI SOGNI za nikakve novce (45 kn). Doma smo dida i ja krenuli u rastavljanje, pranje, krpanje mrežice (vrtić je izgleda bio na otvorenom). Mogu reći da smo ponosni, vlasnici ga ne bi prepoznali. Uočili smo da su otrgnuti plastični kolutovi kod gornjeg dijela koji vjerojatno služe da se dijete uhvati kada se pokušava pridići na noge i sada još smišljamo alternativno rješenje za te kolutove, jer naš unuk upravo sada vježba to ustajanje. Roditelji su prihvatili našu "donaciju". Inače zna biti i kritika. 
Ali sa onom Prenatal piđamicom, kojoj nedostaje jedna šlapa koja se zadruka na tu piđamu, ne znam što ćemo. Nije je bilo, nije pisalo da je nema, pa je kćerka tražila i nadala se da će se od nekuda pojaviti. Jedna kao ni jedna. Da pišemo u Prenatal da nam pošalju tu jednu šlapicu? Pa da nas dođe kao cijela polovna piđama i još više...

----------


## laumi

pomoć je najpotrebnija u subotu, znači na sam dan rasprodaje
naročito iza 13h
pa tko ima volje, neka dođe. vjerujte mi, nećete biti besposlene

----------


## apricot

> Uočili smo da su otrgnuti plastični kolutovi kod gornjeg dijela koji vjerojatno služe da se dijete uhvati kada se pokušava pridići na noge i sada još smišljamo alternativno rješenje za te kolutove, jer naš unuk upravo sada vježba to ustajanje.


ja bih rekla kako je zaptavo odlično da tih kolutova nema
dijete treba naučitiustajati pomažući se nogama, a ne povlačenjem rukama
tako da na mjesto kolutova mošete našiti nešto šareno i zgodno
a kolutovima je dobro tamo gdje su sada
u smeću  :Smile:

----------


## Willow

*laumi*, a zašto tada uvijek fali volontera? 
to se treba zapitati i motivirati volontere...

----------


## laumi

> *laumi*, a zašto tada uvijek fali volontera? 
> to se treba zapitati i motivirati volontere...


nije mi neki volonterizam ako se u to ide gledajući jel se od toga ima koristi
što druženje više nije dovoljna motivacija?
meni je baš super na rasprodajama, jest da je puno posla i zna biti naporno, ali me veseli jer je dobra ekipa i znam da radim nešto dobro

----------


## Willow

laumi, slažem se s tobom ali činjenica je da hrpa volontera bude na primopredaji a na samoj rasprodaji i pogotovo nakon rasprodaje fali volontera...

----------


## apricot

prvo, zato što je mnogima jako teško doma objasniti da će se subota, dan za obitelj, provesti u nekom paviljonu prebirući tuđu staru robu
drugo, subotom su sportske aktivnosti najizraženije, pa ljudi razvažaju djecu
treće, oni koji su bili prijepodne, teško da mogu ostati i poslijepodne
...

----------


## Willow

pa da, zato i treba posebno naglašavati - ljudi dođite u subotu,
četvrtak kad sam ja bila na primopredaji nas je bilo i previše...

----------


## winnerica

Ne mogu se složiti ovaj puta s Punticom, nebih dala 5 kn za poderanu/pokrpanu odjeću. Na pretprošloj rasprodaji sam u donacijsku kutiju ubacila nove s etiketom hlače na kojima sam primjetila da se izvukao konac na rubu (i otporio se), ubacila sam Carters komplet bodi i hlačice radi mrlje na bodiću (rukav) u doslovnoj veličini 3x2 milimetra!

Što je do onih koji vam uporno donose (i odnose) pune torbe demode, odrpane, vintage odjeće - imate ih pravo odbiti, a bome imate im pravo i naplatiti za vaš rad satnicu, zbog čega npr. nebi ostavili tamo (prodali ili ne) 30 kn za pomoć Udruzi? Pa i na njihovu robu je utrošena satnica i trud kao i na druge, a to što nije prodano su si dosta krivi i sami. Vidjeli bi kako bi takvi prestali donositi robu!  :Wink:

----------


## mala-vila

> Što je do onih koji vam uporno donose (i odnose) pune torbe demode, odrpane, vintage odjeće - imate ih pravo odbiti, a bome imate im pravo i naplatiti za vaš rad satnicu, zbog čega npr. nebi ostavili tamo (prodali ili ne) 30 kn za pomoć Udruzi? Pa i na njihovu robu je utrošena satnica i trud kao i na druge, a to što nije prodano su si dosta krivi i sami. Vidjeli bi kako bi takvi prestali donositi robu!


zanimljiva ideja winnerica koja bi vjerujem već na prvoj rasprodaji rješila problem, ali mislim da je to neizvedivo. sta mislis zasto donose robu s tavana? sigurno ne zato sto im djeca hodaju u ovogodišnjoj carters kolekciji. ti ljudi rasprodaju vide kao mogucnost zarade, a ne kao rjesenje pretrpanih ormara. takvi ne bi od kuda imali platiti 30kn
jedino- ako bi se participacija placala 30kn, pa se tih 30 kn oduzme, odnosno vrati prodavatelju od onoga sto si je uzela Roda, a ako ništa nije prodano, rodi ostaje 30kn

----------


## puntica

> Ne mogu se složiti ovaj puta s Punticom, nebih dala 5 kn za poderanu/pokrpanu odjeću. Na pretprošloj rasprodaji sam u donacijsku kutiju ubacila nove s etiketom hlače na kojima sam primjetila da se izvukao konac na rubu (i otporio se), ubacila sam Carters komplet bodi i hlačice radi mrlje na bodiću (rukav) u doslovnoj veličini 3x2 milimetra!
> 
> Što je do onih koji vam uporno donose (i odnose) pune torbe demode, odrpane, vintage odjeće - imate ih pravo odbiti, a bome imate im pravo i naplatiti za vaš rad satnicu, zbog čega npr. nebi ostavili tamo (prodali ili ne) 30 kn za pomoć Udruzi? Pa i na njihovu robu je utrošena satnica i trud kao i na druge, a to što nije prodano su si dosta krivi i sami. Vidjeli bi kako bi takvi prestali donositi robu!


ja znam curu koja uvijek donese jako iznošenu robicu, po par kuna. i nikad joj se puno ne vrati, možda 2-3 komada
očito je omjer cijena-kvaliteta taman  :Smile:

----------


## winnerica

Mala Vila, moguće je da prodaju takvu robu jer nemaju bolje; isto tako je i moguće da se radi o švercerima i sl., zar ne? 
Pa onda, kad oni ne cjene Rodu i njen trud oko organizacije rasprodaje, ulogu volontera i sve drugo - nek plate...

Puntice; o.k. je ako je omjer cjene i kvalitete odgovarajuć, po meni je to bzvz; čemu kupit pokrpano za 5 kn, kad imaš na sezonskim rasprodajama novo za 15, zakrpa može uskoro i na to :p

----------


## ani4

A sta se tice petka; ima li kakvih povratnih informacija?
Da li je uspjelo to sto ste zeljele postici sa time ili ne?

----------


## sillyme

Ja cu braniti tu kontrolorke jer je stvarno tesko pogoditi sto ce se prodati a sto kupiti. Evo ja sam kupila neku lutkicu za 6kn (u stvari za 0kn jer je bio treci kartoncic ali kad sam birala nisam uopce kuzila to s kartoncicima) s odrezanim siskama, rascupanom kosom i flomicem nacrtanom ogrlicom (skriveno ispod odjece). Moja je ODUSEVLJENA. Samo s njom se igra vec danima. A ja mirna jer mi je bezveze kupiti neku novu lutkicu kad znam da ce za par dana izgledati upravo kao sto ova izgleda. A kupila sam i nekakav set rasparenih krevetica i jastuka iz igre + princeza (ona mi je bila sporedna) koji su nam taman falili da nase igracke mogu masovno i udobno spavati kao u vrticu. U stvari, kad ovo procitam, mozda najbolje da se prebacim na Jakusevac, cini mi se da mi ukus sve vise naginje tome   :Laughing: 

Sto se odjece tice, ne kupujem iznoseno (iako mi je ponekad zao lijepih novih majci koje tako brzo imaju flekove od flomica i inog) ali primjetila sam da nesto sto je super (ali krivi broj - gledala sam jedan meni zgodan a povoljan skafander) ostane visiti a neka iznosena demode odjeca nad kojom sam se cudila u medjuvremenu nestane sa stendera.

Od "zabranjenog" - vidjela sam da je netko prodavao zmajic-ruksak, sav izblijedio i iscufan i sa chuba-chubs lizalicom u ruci, mislim da je taj ipak potpadao pod "promotivne igračke/robu/opremu", ali normalno da se ne moze svaka takva sitnica sprijeciti.

----------


## Teta Eta

Ja isto volim kupit iznosene trenirke za 5 do 10 kuna. Kupim 4 komada, bez obzira na rupice i flekove, jer nosimo ih samo za po doma (a isprano je nekad i ugodnije od novog :Smile: ) Tako da... sve je relativno... Najlakse je prigovarat.

----------


## apricot

> Od "zabranjenog" - vidjela sam da je netko prodavao zmajic-ruksak, sav izblijedio i iscufan i sa chuba-chubs lizalicom u ruci, mislim da je taj ipak potpadao pod "promotivne igračke/robu/opremu",


ajoj
to je već stvar opće kulture
meni da to staviš pod nos, ne bih skužila da je reklama :crvenko:
znam prepoznati McD i kršitelje
ostalo... moraš mi prstom pokazati i nacrtati usput

----------


## Tanči

Ne prodajem, ne kupujem i ne volontiram na rasprodaji. Za sad.
Ali vas pratim.
I drago mi je što više ne pišete o krađama. Jako mi je drago.
I ne mogu da se ne pitam; da li su tome doprinjela nova pravila za volontere?
Volonteri se ovdje hvale i brane i svaka im čast. Velik je to posao.
Ali nekako imam osjećaj da su si do sada neki volonteri ipak "naplatili" svoj trud  :Undecided:

----------


## Willow

> ja znam curu koja uvijek donese jako iznošenu robicu, po par kuna. i nikad joj se puno ne vrati, možda 2-3 komada
> očito je omjer cijena-kvaliteta taman


I koja je poanta toga da ona donese robe po par kuna, ukupna vrijednost recimo 150 kn, i da sve proda Rodi ostane cijelih 45 kuna?!?
A netko tko ima jako dobru robu će ostati bez šifre jer se tolerira i uzima u prodaju jako iznošena roba?




> Ja isto volim kupit iznosene trenirke za 5 do 10 kuna. Kupim 4 komada, bez obzira na rupice i flekove, jer nosimo ih samo za po doma (a isprano je nekad i ugodnije od novog) Tako da... sve je relativno... Najlakse je prigovarat.


Očito i je da ima kupaca za tako staru i iznošenu robu po vrlo niskim cijenama…
Evo ja ne prigovaram već predlažem da se od prodavatelja uzima samo očuvana roba i kao takva prodaje.
Vrlo stara i iznošena roba i pogotovo iznošene cipele (njih se vratilo brdo!!!) se može isključivo dati u donaciju RODI pa neka se onda prodaje po par kuna.

Takvim rasporedom bi se i opravdala „kontrola kvalitete“:

U prodaji je očuvana roba primjerenih cijenaS Rodinim kartončićem su donirane stvari među kojima ima i stare i iznošene robe ali je tada ta roba stvarno za par kuna + cijeli iznos ide Rodi (ako se proda ili ide kao gratis artikl).

----------


## ivarica

willow, bi li ti stala za stol i ljudima u facu objasnjavala da im neces primiti robu jer ne zadovoljavaju tvoje kriterije nosivoga i da je to nama neisplativo
ima ljudi koji ce prodajom takve robe djeci uspjeti kupiti nesto sto inace ne bi mogli

----------


## Willow

> willow, bi li ti stala za stol i ljudima u facu objasnjavala da im neces primiti robu jer ne zadovoljavaju tvoje kriterije nosivoga i da je to nama neisplativo
> ima ljudi koji ce prodajom takve robe djeci uspjeti kupiti nesto sto inace ne bi mogli


ja im ne bi ništa ni objašnjavala,
ovo ne ide u prodaju jer ovakve stvari ne primamo (to ja ovako u teoriji  :Wink:  )

zar se rodinom rasprodajom ne pomaže u prvom redu kupcima a ne prodavateljima?

vjerujem da je teško odbiti robu ali zato i treba uvesti kolona procjene robe: A (odlična), B (osrednja), C (loša)
i plus pri povratu označiti sve koji imaju puno robe (možda od 10-ak vraćenih komada na više?)

----------


## spajalica

to vec imamo, i iznenadila bi se o omjerima.

----------


## sillyme

> ja im ne bi ništa ni objašnjavala,
> ovo ne ide u prodaju jer ovakve stvari ne primamo (to ja ovako u teoriji  )
> 
> *zar se rodinom rasprodajom ne pomaže u prvom redu kupcima a ne prodavateljima?*


Ja bih se osvrnula na ovo - meni je ovo pogresan stav - da bi bilo sto funkcioniralo na dulje staze ne bi se nitko trebao osjecati manje bitnom stranom, pogotovo u poslu prodaje i kupnje. Sve tri strane trebaju smatrati da adekvatno profitiraju pri ovom "poslu" inace sigurno netko odustaje. Mozda oni s boljom robicom smatraju da profitiraju jer pomazu udruzi i vide da je njihova odjeca i dalje u upotrebi dok oni "slabije" robe prodaju zbog zarade i sigurno radije prodaju nesto za 5kn nego da uopce ne prodaju, jer bolje 5kn u dzepu nego prerasla majca u vrecici s povratom.

----------


## apricot

silly, upravo to je bila naša ideja vodilja
sve tri "strane" (prodavatelj, kupac, Roda) su podjednako važne

----------


## Lidali

> Willow: zar se rodinom rasprodajom ne pomaže u prvom redu kupcima a ne prodavateljima?





> ivarica: ima ljudi koji ce prodajom takve robe djeci uspjeti kupiti nesto sto inace ne bi mogli


Pomaže se i jednima i drugima - u tome je smisao rasprodaje po mom mišljenju. Naravno, time ne opravdavam donošenje robe koja je doslovno za smetlište.

----------


## spajalica

> I drago mi je što više ne pišete o krađama. Jako mi je drago.
> I ne mogu da se ne pitam; da li su tome doprinjela nova pravila za volontere?
> Volonteri se ovdje hvale i brane i svaka im čast. Velik je to posao.
> Ali nekako imam osjećaj da su si do sada neki volonteri ipak "naplatili" svoj trud


tanci, zbilja volonteri odrade ogroman dio posla, utrose svoje slobodno vrijeme, koje kako se moze vidjeti na drugim temam je dragocjeno. 
da li je smanjena kradje radi novih pravila volontera ili pak zbog micanja naljepnica s barkodovima, ne bi sudila.
sta ce nam daljenje vrijeme donjeti vidjet cemo, samo mislim da naljepnice, kakve su do sad bile nece biti na sljedecoj RR sigurno.

i dobro nam dosla na volontiranje, kad se odlucis.

----------


## josipal

tesko je znati sto ce otici sto ostati
inace kupujem
ovaj put sam prodavala da rijesim guzvu u ormaru- inace vecinu podijelim al smo ove godine i nakon obilnog dijeljenja ostali puni

malo me zasmetala hrpa "nestalog"- u vrijednosti oko 120 kn

----------


## Willow

> to vec imamo, i iznenadila bi se o omjerima.


može primjer?  :Grin:

----------


## mala-vila

svi smo drugaciji, ja bi prije kupila majicu koja izgleda ko nova pa makar imala neku mini flekicu ili rupicu, nego totalno iznošenu stvar

----------


## Frida

Cure, 

hvala vam na prijedlozima, konstruktivnim kritikama i naravno, na pohvalama. Ovo je 33. rasprodaja, puno smo napredovale od prvih u Tvornici. Nakon svake se sastajemo i razmišljamo o poboljšanjima koja će zadovoljiti sve tri strane, jer sve tri su jednako važne.

Naši volonteri/ke su karika bez koje nebi mogle Rasprodaju održati, bez obzira radilo se o članicama/članovma Udruge ili o zenama i muškarcima koji sam odluče pomoći jer podržavaju ovo što radimo. 
I da, nisu svi čista srca i dobrih najmera, koliko god to nagrđuje sliku o onome što radimo ne smijemo si dopustiti generaliziranje i optuživanje "sve/i su isti".

Još nešto, definicija volontiranja (da se razumijemo, nemam ništa protiv volonterske nagrade ali to nebi trebao biti glavni motiv kada se na isto odlučimo):

Riječ *volonter* (_franc.volontaire_) označava osobu koja besplatno obavlja neku službu, dakle volontirati znači besplatno služiti. U svijetu su volonterstvo i volontiranje definirani na različite načine i imaju različite dimenzije, ali se može slobodno reći kako je u svojoj najširoj definiciji volonterski rad neplaćeno, nekarijerističko, neprofitno, slobodno izabrano djelovanje koje se javlja u različitim oblicima .

----------


## Lucas

jel se to meni čini ili se puno više robe vratilo na ovoj rasprodaji? 
(iako može biti da mi se samo čini, jer je to zimska rasprodaja pa su i stvari deblje i zauzimaju više mjesta)
ali bila sam pri kraju reda i većina ljudi je izlazila van sa jednom ili više punom vrećicom stvari?
ja sam zadovoljna...u globalu
prodalo se 80% moje robe, imam manjak stvari za 50kn, ništa prestrašno s obzirom da mi je prije bio puno veći manjak....
vratile su mi se neke stvari za koje sam mislila da će prve otići,a one za koje sam mislila da se neće prodati (nosiljke) su otišle.... tak da...super...imam malo više mjesta u ormaru sada....
i hvala Rodama

----------


## helly7

Lucas, slažem se s tobom... Ljudi su izlazili s punim vrećicama... Al i ja sam si razmišljala da je to možda zato što su to debele stvari pa zauzmu puno mjesta... Meni je ovaj put malo lošiji omjer nego prošli put. Isto fali nekih 45kn, a prošli put nije ništa falilo, al to je možda i zato jer je mm na primopredaji robe rekao iznos 30 kn manji. Al sve u svemu je ok i da nije rode stajalo bi mi to u ormaru i ne bi bilo nikakve zarade, a ovako je bolje...  :Smile:

----------


## ani4

JA sam zadovoljna!
Prodala sam dosta, nesto se i vratilo. Vise ne racunam razliku, nema mi smisla. Samo se zivciram, a nema vajde.
Ovako na oko mi se sve cini ok, pa vjerujem i da je sve ok.
Drago mi je da sam i ovaj put uspjela doci na volontiranje, to mi je bas poseban gust, a i bebo je bio super.

----------


## mala-vila

ja sam zadovoljna, u minusu sam za 46kn, ali to je ok, puno više se prodalo, nešto manje vratilo
jel bilo manje ljudi na ovoj rasprodaji? ja sam dosta prodala, ali mi se isto cini da su se ljudi vracali s punim vrecicama neprodane, neki  s dvije pune

----------


## ana.m

I ja sam relativno zadovoljna. Inače mi ostane jako malo robe, ovaj put je osalo nešto više, ali s obzirom kako mi se činilo da je malo ljudi došlo i da ne kupuju puno još je dobro i prošlo. I ovaj put mi ništa ne fali, dok mi je recimo prošli put falilo 60 kn. Ali ajde...
Malo sam razmišljala dok sam hodala tamo među ljudima i razgovarala s curama.
Nismo ništa pametno zaključile jer imam osjećaj da se ne može puno. Najlakše je iza ekrana tipkati što bi i kako trebalo! 
A kad se nađeš tamo s tim ljudima koji te niti čuju niti vide  kamoli doživljavaju onda je jako teško. Ne možeš ih sve popratiti, ne možeš svakog vidjeti što radi, kulturu im ne možemo promjeniti. 

Ono što smo još zaključile je da bi na primopredaji trebalo biti puno jače svjetlo jer se tamo dosta toga ne vidi. ALI ono što se vidi, a što je ova put čini mi se bilo očito, su ipak previsoke cijene, više od nekog standarda rasprodaje. Kaj ja znam, donji dio trenirke 40 kn....Hm, ne znam, ali meni se to čini puno previše bez obzira kaj je to možda neka marka! I onda onak, donji dio trenirke 40 kn a kaputić isto 40 ili još bolje zimska jakna za 20! Da, znam da je teško izbalansirati cijene, svaki prodavatelj stavi svoje, onaj koji donji dio trenirke cijeni 40, jaknu valjda cijeni 80. A onaj koji je stavio na jaknu 20, majce prodaje po 5 i vjerujem da je teško to uskladiti, ali prevelike su razlike.

----------


## Freja

Moj je dojam da je ostala gomiletina robe, takve hrpe još nisam vidjela (bez obzira na zimske stvari). Vidjelo se to i po vremenu koje nam je trebalo za razvrstavanje robe - jedva smo stigle (doduše, bilo nas je malo). Ostalo je prekrasnih stvari. Ali i prodavalo se, ne može se reći, ljudi su izlazili s po dvije-tri vrećice kupljenih stvari. Doduše, gužve ja na blagajnama bilo možda najviše sat i pol. Čini mi se da je recesija zahvatila i rasprodaju. 
Ili je možda u pitanju oporavak pa ljudima više ne trebaju rasprodaje  :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Meni se nekako čini da je tamo sva ona roba koj je ostala bila snižena za 10-15 kn da bi više toga otišlo.
Isto tako smatram i za svoju robu. Nisam stavila velike cifre, ali kad sam ih dobila natrag (kažem inače mi ode skoro sve) baš sam to pomislila "da sam bar stavila sve po bar 10 kn manje, vjerojanto bi i više otišlo"  :Undecided: 

Ali bitno da sam je ja lustera riješila  :Klap:

----------


## Tanči

> Meni se nekako čini da je tamo sva ona roba koj je ostala bila snižena za 10-15 kn da bi više toga otišlo.
> Isto tako smatram i za svoju robu. Nisam stavila velike cifre, ali kad sam ih dobila natrag (kažem inače mi ode skoro sve) baš sam to pomislila "da sam bar stavila sve po bar 10 kn manje, vjerojanto bi i više otišlo" 
> 
> Ali bitno da sam je ja lustera riješila



Joj ana kak je to sve relativno. Nisam bila na rasprodaji, ali što se tiče cijena mogu komentirati iz svog iskustva s burze.
Kad stavim niske cijene jer mi je cilj prodati što više i što prije onda si tek napravim problem. Sve je to žešća psihologija.
Valjda  ljudi misle ako kupe skuplje da automatski kupuju i bolje i onda se i  bolje osjećaju pa im to dođe kao svojevrsna psihoterapija.

----------


## spajalica

da li se manje ili vise prodalo, da li je zato sto je zimska rasprodaja, koliko pitanja.

mislim da je jednostavno niz okolnosti zbog kojih je dio prodavatelja razocaran. evo meni su se vratile 2 cipele, svaki par je bio 25 kn. nisu bile stare, nisu bile iznosene, nego je bila ovaj put jako jako puno cipela. zbog njih smo sirili prostor koji inace imamo za njih. i sad zamislite vrecicu u kojoj imate 2 cipele br 34, jednu jaknu br. 10 i jos vestica. pa to ne stane u jednu vrecicu.
bilo je i skupljih stvari, ali ipak je to sve lutrija, ja se iznenadim sta ljudi kupe i po kojoj cijeni ponekad, a sta ostane. nismo svi isti.

Hvala svima na sudjelovanju i ovaj put, i nadam se da vas razocarnih nije bilo jako puno.

----------


## Lucas

sad ću ja nešto bubnuti, kaj mi je sinulo još prije 2 rasprodaje, vjerovatno ste vi već to sve "proštudirale" i iskombinirale sve kombinacije kao Nik Praskaton  :Grin:  zato mi nemojte uzeti za zlo...moje namjere su dobre i htjela bi samo pomoći...
možda, da se proba uvesti da prodavatelji i dalje lijepe svoje kartončiće i traku ali samo sa šifrom i veličinom a volonterke na primopredaji predlože cijenu... ipak vi kao kontrolorke robe imate bolje oko što bi pod kojoj cijeni moglo otići.... pa se tamo na licu mjesta upiše cijena i zbroji na kraju sve skupa....
ili se recimo ( ako se može,naravno, naprave naljepnice sa cijenama/ili uzmu one obične male bijele naljepnice za zimnicu/pa se te cijene lijepe na robu da se ne šara markerom po pik traki da se nebi eventualno oštetila roba) ak me razmete....

znaaaam da to traži puno više vremena, volonterki i truda, ali kad bi se odmah u startu odredilo tko šta radi, (da nema praznog hoda) i složilo sve po nekakvoj traci, da jedna osoba radi samo jedan posao,npr. prvi stol kontrolira kvalitetu robe-odmah šalje dalje na drugi stol (ili dva) koji lijepe cijene-potom na treći stol gdje se zbraja ukupna cifra- četvrti stol potpis ugovora..... i dodati posebno još jedan stol za velike stvari i sjedalice....vjerujem da bi išlo brže....

i ponavljam, znam da je lako ovako sjediti ispred tipkovnice i da neznam kako to funkcionira kod vas na licu mjesta, ali imam dosta iskustva sa koordiniranjem obiteljskih "radnih akcija" sa puno mušićavih,zahtjevnih i ponekad malo lijenih članova obitelji  :Grin:  
(šta mogu kad sam bolesno organizirana osoba  :Grin:  )

najte mi zeti za zlo....  :Cool:

----------


## mala-vila

to bi hodalo samo ako bi ista osoba procjenjivala svu robu, jer svako oko vidi po svom, sto je nekom ok, nekom drugom je neprihvatljivo

----------


## Lucas

pa da, al zato bi na određivanju cijene bile "stare" rode i volonterke koje već imaju mota,a friške volonterke i one sa malo manje iskustva na ostalim zadacima
kao i kod primopredaje AS- samo "ovlašteno osoblje"

----------


## Lutonjica

mi vrlo vrlo često sugeriramo prodavateljima da su im cijene previsoke, ali ih oni ne žele smanjiti. tako da kod njih to što Lucas predlaže ne bi funkcioniralo.

----------


## Willow

mislim da je štos u tome što je zimska rasprodaja vrlo kratko iza jesenske i ljudi ni nemaju više potrebe toliko kupovati

možda bi trebalo jesensku rasprodaju pomaknuti (kad bi se moglo organizirati) na početak rujna, čak ne bi bio loš ni zadnji vikend u kolovozu, ljudi tada opremaju klince za školu/vrtić 
a zimsku/tako i ljetnu rasprodaju bi trebalo dodatno promovirati (da dođu i oni koji inače ne kupuju) + osmisliti neke akcije, ne znam je li ovaj put bilo 2+1 gratis? ili npr. za kupnju iznad određenog iznosa (npr. 200 kn) gratis majica od Rode, možda bi neke potaklo da kupe više?

ja kao prodavatelj zadovoljna, vratilo mi se 10 komada ali sve skuplje je otišlo  :Smile:

----------


## Lucas

ok, to je bio samo prijedlog ili moje glasno razmišljanje...
willow, malo je to rano za jesensku rasprodaju,pogotovo kad je ljeto još skoro do 10og mjeseca i nitko ne razmišlja o garderobi a i većina roditelja sa malom djecom tek tad ide na more jer nisu gužve i paklene vrućine

----------


## baka

> ja bih rekla kako je zaptavo odlično da tih kolutova nema
> dijete treba naučitiustajati pomažući se nogama, a ne povlačenjem rukama
> tako da na mjesto kolutova mošete našiti nešto šareno i zgodno
> a kolutovima je dobro tamo gdje su sada
> u smeću


Ovo tek sada čitam i mogu reći da se slažem. Nas je smetalo što ostaci tih pl. kolutova vire iz gornjeg obruča vrtića, ali pošto smo radi pranja, rastavili sve što smo mogli i te batrljke smo uspjeli maknuti.

----------


## Willow

*Lucas*, eto kako se mišljenja razilaze, ja baš mislim da će većina roditelja koji imaju vrtićarce ili školarce kupovati odmah prije sezone, neće čekati da zahladi  :Smile:

----------


## baka

> nije mi neki volonterizam ako se u to ide gledajući jel se od toga ima koristi
> što druženje više nije dovoljna motivacija?
> meni je baš super na rasprodajama, jest da je puno posla i zna biti naporno, ali me veseli jer je dobra ekipa i znam da radim nešto dobro


Pozdrav _laumi_ koja je ovaj puta umorna poslije posla došla na pospremanje sajma!

----------


## Lucas

> *Lucas*, eto kako se mišljenja razilaze, ja baš mislim da će većina roditelja koji imaju vrtićarce ili školarce kupovati odmah prije sezone, neće čekati da zahladi


a dobro, znaš kako se kaže- sto ljudi sto ćudi  :Yes:  ...sve ok.... ja govorim iz svog iskustva i iskustva ljudi oko mene.... 

sorry na off topicu

----------


## baka

Ovo mi je (već) 4. RR na kojoj pomažem. Odlično mišljen proizvod. Vjerojatno imate neke slične uzore, ali naravno presudno je što nastojite stalno napredovati. Glede određivanja cijena i uspješnosti prodaje, teško je biti pametan, jer na to utječe više nepredvidljivih okolnosti od vremenske prognoze, događanja u gradu do primljene (ili ne) plaće, potrebe ili raspoloživog vremena. Možda bi bilo dobro promisliti o obveznoj kotizaciji od npr. 30 kn (koja bi bila i ulaznica, a odbijala bi se od donacije) kao i o smanjenju iznosa donacije za skuplje stvari (recimo max iznos donacije da bude 250 kn).
U cijeloj ideji rasprodaje čini mi se opravdano pitanje zašto se za "izgubljene" stvari ne tereti ravnopravno i prodavatelja i prodavača (kao neki zajednićki rizik).

----------


## baka

E, da. Prvi puta smo se (moja obitelj) dočepali šifre i sudjelovali kao prodavatelji. Zadovoljni smo. Prodano je 50 %, jedna stvar je otuđena.

----------


## Frida

Pitanje za vas kojima fali stvari: jeste pregledale nerazvrstane stvar?

----------


## Lucas

pa kad sam na primopredaji rekla da mi fali stvari, volonterke su rekle da je to tako i da nemogu utjecati na to.....nije mi nitko ponudio da pregledam stvari jer se stvarala gužva i neki iza mene su brundali i požurivali me dok sam ja pregledavala i popisivala svoju vraćenu robu i računala jel sve štima  :neznam:

----------


## robertvedo

Bok. Prvi put smo se prijavljivali za šifru i dobili je od prve. Prodali smo 20 od 30 stvari, ništa nije nestalo. Mislim da smo imali ok cijene, ali valjda je bilo puno stvari za prodaju, npr.papuče od froda- 20 kn pa se nisu prodale. Ostavili smo donaciju da i mi malo pomognemo. Inače sam kupovala na rasprodajama i uvjek bi ponešto našla. Svaka čast na organizaciji i volonterkama na trudu.

----------


## mala-vila

> Pitanje za vas kojima fali stvari: jeste pregledale nerazvrstane stvar?


jesam, to je zapravo jedino sto mozes uciniti

----------


## laumi

> Pozdrav _laumi_ koja je ovaj puta umorna poslije posla došla na pospremanje sajma!


hvala, bako, ali nisam došla nakon posla, nego sam bila umorna zbog neprospavane noći, feštala sam  :Grin:

----------


## superx

Ja kao volonterka uživam ali se i puno naradim, motiv mi je druženje. Ovaj put nisam bila subotu u Zg pa nisam nosila robu na prodaju. Do sad mi nikada ništa nije falilo. 
Na kontroli kvalitete koju radim zadnje 4 rasprodaje ima svega pa mislim da bi se trebalo raditi na edukaciji prodavatelja o tome što je preporučena a što maksimalna cijena.
Mnogi stavljaju maksimalne cijene i komentiraju da je to roba iz njemačke i sl. To nije cilj, cilje je povoljno opremiti svoje klince i treba napomenuti da nam ne znaći markirana roba ništa. Imala sam par neugodnih prodavača ,jedna gospođa je blago prijetečim glasom se otresala na mene da ja ne znam kako je to skup kaputić, osječala sam se bezveze ka da je molim za sebe.

----------


## Freja

> pa kad sam na primopredaji rekla da mi fali stvari, volonterke su rekle da je to tako i da nemogu utjecati na to.....nije mi nitko ponudio da pregledam stvari jer se stvarala gužva i neki iza mene su brundali i požurivali me dok sam ja pregledavala i popisivala svoju vraćenu robu i računala jel sve štima


Ja sam radila na povratu robe. SVAKOME sam rekla da pogleda na stolu s robom kojoj su oppale šifre, mislim da je dvoje ljudi to zaista i napravilo. Većina odmahne rukom i kaže da nema veze ili muževi kažu da nemaju pojma što je bilo predano. Dobar dio ljudi ne želi ni brojati novac na licu mjesta. To ne mogu razumjeti.
Na tom stolu za povrat bila je lijepa hrpica robe, vidjela sam da su neki i našli svoje stvari. 
No sad znate za ubuduće - stol s "izgubljenim" stvarima UVIJEK postoji, samo je nekad u igri stol, a nekad kutija.

----------


## spajalica

Freja nismo mi bile probelm kod Lucas, vec ljudi koji su cekali iza nje  :Wink:

----------


## Frida

Problem je u tome što većina ne pregleda stvari na licu mjesta, a da to napravimo svima bi bilo puno lakse, oni u čijim većicama su tuđe stvari iste bi ostavili, oni kojima fali stvari bi možda nešto našli među nerazvrstanima... 

Teško je spriječiti krađe, što god radile dešavaju se...

----------


## josipal

prosli put sam prodala skoro sve
ovaj put relativno malo
a stavila sam minimalne cijene....
nisam sigurna koja je to logika sto ce otici sto ne

----------


## josipal

da pojasnim prethodni post- prodano malo vise od pola predanog
i da, opet imam manjak od kojih 100 kn

----------


## Frida

josipal, molim te pošalji mail na :rasprodaja@roda.hr sa detaljima. hvala

----------


## bucka

> hvala, bako, ali nisam došla nakon posla, nego sam bila umorna zbog neprospavane noći, feštala sam


 :Laughing:

----------


## rossa

Meni su se prodale stvari koje su imale više cijene i one koje su bile ful jeftine. Ono s preporučenim cijenama je ostalo. Ali da vas pohvalim ovo je 2. Rasprodaja da mi sve štima u lipu. Svaka čast ljudima koji odvoje cijelu subotu za rasprodaju  :Kiss:

----------


## rossa

lažem, treća da sve štima

----------


## baka

> hvala, bako, ali nisam došla nakon posla, nego sam bila umorna zbog neprospavane noći, feštala sam





> 


Eto, krivo sam prisluškivala na stol sa cvetićima, umjesto da sam se držala svoje plave suze!

----------


## Freja

> Meni su se prodale stvari koje su imale više cijene i one koje su bile ful jeftine. Ono s preporučenim cijenama je ostalo. Ali da vas pohvalim ovo je 2. Rasprodaja da mi sve štima u lipu. Svaka čast ljudima koji odvoje cijelu subotu za rasprodaju



Da subotu. Ima onih koji odvoje četvrtak, petak i cijelu subotu! I sve to uz redovan posao. 
(Nisam ja!)

Velik je to posao, jako velik.

----------


## josipal

I ja kažem- svaka čast svim "Rodama"  :Smile: 
Kad porastemo, nadam se da ćemo i mi postati ptići  :Smile:

----------


## baka

Neizvjeznost oko tradicionalne Rodine rasprodaje poprima razne oblike, od straha da je neće biti do da će postati neprofitabilna i kupcima i prodavateljima. To stanje mene podsjeća na zaplet u crtićima o prof. Baltazaru. Nadam se da će slijedom te usporedbe rasplet biti ipak dobar i na opće zadovoljstvo.

----------


## spajalica

draga baka i ostali vjerni prodavatelji i kupci,
istina je da je situacija neizvjesna, ali je jednostavno situacija takva. roda je krajem godine osnovala rodin let u ciju nadleznost rasprodaja treba preci. pri tome je prilicno sve zapetljano kao i ostalo sto u nasoj drzavi sto u nasoj okolini.
i sami znate da negdje se zapne na nekom pravilniku, a negdje na slobodnom vremenu. 
i ja bi tako rado da dodje profesor baltazar ukljuci svoj stroj i iz epruvete izadju  magicne tri kapi i sve se rijesi.
iako epruvetu cesto drzim u ruci jos nisam nasla takavu otopinu  :Love:

----------


## baka

@spajalica, što ti nick nije @epruveta. Šalim se malo. 
Hvala za pojašnjenje. Što bi na forumu rekli "vibram" za optimalno rješenje. 
Predlažem otvaranje Rodinog web - shopa second hand robe, prodaja lotova u kategorijama kvalitete i na kile.

----------


## baka

Pozdravi sa mora. Došla sam se ovdje odmoriti od svega i u miru izsvađati s vlastitim mužem. I onda me na oglasnim pločama po rivi dočeka poziv na second hand rasprodaju, na što se ja odmah sjetim vaših kultnih hangarskih rasprodaja. Ova rasprodaja bude na otvorenom (na parkiralištu), ali najzanimljivije mi je to da ju organizira jedna strankinja koja ovdje boravi...

----------


## apricot

> @spajalica, što ti nick nije @epruveta. Šalim se malo. 
> Hvala za pojašnjenje. Što bi na forumu rekli "vibram" za optimalno rješenje. 
> Predlažem otvaranje Rodinog web - shopa second hand robe, prodaja lotova u kategorijama kvalitete i na kile.


da bi tako nešto profunkcioniralo, trebalo bi imati veći prostor za skladištenje, manji za prodaju i barem još dvije zaposlene koje bi se time svakodnevno bavile
a roda trenutno ima jako veliku brigu kako uopće isplatiti plaće našim zaposlenim curama

rasprodaja je naše dijete, nećemo ga se lako odreći i činimo sve da je održimo

----------


## baka

Razumijem _apricot_ sve. Pratim rad i nekih drugih udruga i organizacija, slična je situacija. Ono što mogu primjetiti je da oni koji stanu kao da su odustali. Možda bi jedna dobro formulirana anketa pomogla. Ono što je mene od prvog trena kod vaše rasprodaje oduševilo je sortirana i "viseća" robica tako da se moglo lijepo i brzo pregledati.

----------


## apricot

kako bi anketa pomogla?
mi znamo da ima zainteresiranih, ali pojavile su se neke pravne zavrzlame otkako je osnovan Rodin let d.o.o
mi moramo poslovati lege artis i zato pokušavamo pronaći način da sve bude ispravno, a da ipak sve tri strane budu zadovoljene

trenutno se jako mučimo time i zato se ljetna rasprodaja neće održati  :Sad:

----------


## baka

Vjerojatno se pačam u stvari koje ne razumijem dovoljno. Ali "pretresanje" teme ponekad donese rješenje. Vaše dosadašnje rasprodaje su špranca kako to treba odraditi: kratko, efikasno, na zadovoljstvo učesnika. Da li se s time moglo nastaviti bez upletanja u Rodin let d.o.o. Da li to može biti razmjena robe počasnih članova udruge (simbolično učlanjenje). Da li forumska burza može postati web - shop, da ste vi kao udruga posrednici. Jer to kako Rodine opisuju vrline i mane robice koju prodaju nema nigdje. &td

----------


## spajalica

> Vjerojatno se pačam u stvari koje ne razumijem dovoljno. Ali "pretresanje" teme ponekad donese rješenje. Vaše dosadašnje rasprodaje su špranca kako to treba odraditi: kratko, efikasno, na zadovoljstvo učesnika. Da li se s time moglo nastaviti bez upletanja u Rodin let d.o.o. Da li to može biti razmjena robe počasnih članova udruge (simbolično učlanjenje). Da li forumska burza može postati web - shop, da ste vi kao udruga posrednici. Jer to kako Rodine opisuju vrline i mane robice koju prodaju nema nigdje. &td



Baka nije problem sto vi nudite ideje, sve su dobro dosle  :Idea: 

ne nije se moglo bez leta, na zalost. ali isplivat ce i roda s rjesenjem, vec se krenulo i u neke stvari koje ce pomoci da u jesen se opet svi vidimo  :Love:

----------


## baka

Evo jeseni. Smislite nešto drage Rode...ili će se bake samoorganizirati, jer odsustvo vaših rasprodaja utječe na rashode njihovim penzijama (vjerovali ili ne).

----------


## Lutonjica

pa zašto se ne bi samoorganizirale, to je odlična ideja, nema roda autorsko pravo na prodaju rabljene robe  :Smile:

----------


## baka

> pa zašto se ne bi samoorganizirale, to je odlična ideja, nema roda autorsko pravo na prodaju rabljene robe


Ne znam. Ako nije, Roda bi trebala zaštititi šprancu. Trebalo je poprilično truda sve to povezati i poizmišljati što i kako izšifrirati, poslagati, pospremiti...nije to bilo samo tako preko noći smišljeno. I meni se čini vrlo originalno. U trenutku kada se očekivala nadgradnja cijelog "proizvoda" i pečatiranje u rutinu...ode mast u propast.
Dobro onda da se mi organiziramo kao npr. RODIN FORUM KUPI - PRODAJ - POKLONI.  10% prometa udruzi kao donacija. (Ma ne slušajte me. Tko će to sve organizirati. Velika je to odgovornost. A opet čini se mogućim. I baš je zgodno i korisno.)

----------


## argentina

kada će biti iduća rodina rasprodaja?

----------


## danchi74

možda bi se to moglo održat u nečijem dvorištu?

----------


## apricot

i onda padne kiša, pa organizacija koja traje mjesec dana padne u vodu...
znamo da se ljudima "sa strane" čini jednostavnije nego što jest...

argentina, pojma nemamo
eto, najiskrenije

----------


## zabut

evo ja se ubacujem kao padobranac,čula sam za rodine rasprodaje i željno sam iščekivala kad ću ići na svoju prvu rasprodaju,sad bi trebala roditi u prvom mjesecu a negdje je zaglavilo  :Smile: 
ne znam u čemu je problem,željnih i voljnih za rasprodaju ima koliko popratim,prvo je bio strah od Linića,pa neimanje voditelja, pa nedostatak prostora
evo ja sam česta buvljakuša pa predlažem možda staru klaonicu u heinzlovoj gdje se održava sajam bazaar,natkriveno je i dalo bi se i neko grijanje iskemijat

----------


## danchi74

pa stavimo najlone, zaštitimo robu i sebe

----------


## diči

na zapadu ništa novo?

----------


## baka

To bi sada bio treći ciklus Rodinih rasprodaja. Osnivačica je predala sajam dosadašnjim organizatoricama. Njima su djeca poodrasla, interesi se preusmjerili. Ne treba forslirati ako ne ide. Posla (ručnog rada) oko sajma je prekoviše...Možda je Rode pogodilo što se toliko narade, a prodavatelji i kupci cendraju i prigovaraju: gužva, otuđeni artikli, velika provizija. Dobro bi došla neka anketa da se vidi koliko nickova je zainteresirano za temu (vrte se ista imena) itd.

----------


## rossa

Puno nas je zainteresirano za rasprodaju i sigurna sam da su Rodi toga svjesni. Mislim da je Apricot već napisala koliko je i njima to važno. 
Ne znam koliko pomažemo ako ih stalno bockamo.

----------


## spajalica

Rodi je rasprodaja vazna, problem je na kojem je zapela, ni prvi ni zadnji. 
da bi se rijesio treba se neko naci i poceti gurati. 
baka zadnjim voditeljicama djec uopce nisu toliko narasla da im rasprodaja nije zanimljiva. naprotiv. nego zivot pise svoje romane, pa eto tako je i kod nas.

i iskreno prostor je najmanji problem. veci je kako sve napraviti pravno. 

meni fali rasprodaja jako, evo rossu sam zadnji put vidjela na pikniku znanosti, a mogla sam je umedjuvremenu vidjeti bar jos dva puta, pa ivu_lucu i ima jos puno forumasica koje su mi jako drage, a vidjala sam ih na rasprodajama, ako i puno clanica.

a eto da se pojadam i balerini fali haljina  :Sad:

----------


## Uh-puh

Cure, upadam ko padobranac i ne znam puno o Rodi i rasprodajama, pa mozda i glupo pitanje (unaprijed molim za ispriku): Zasto Roda ima takav koncept da se placaju ulaznice, a odjeca da je besplatna? Ovaj problem o kojem se prica bi se izbjegao da se ne naplacuje upad, nego odjeca (nesto sitno), pa da se onda tim novcem plati prostor. A mozda da se dozvoli i privatnim osobama da prodaju svoju odjecu i da te prodavacice placaju ulaz...nesto kao mjesavina obicnog djecjeg flohmarkta i rodinog dijela. Bila sam jednom na djecjm flohmarktu ovdje u Becu...isto se moze napuniti vreca za male novce i atmosfera je takva da bi najradije svake subote isla. A posto ima puno obitelji kojima takva kupovina stvarno velika olaksica za novcanik, mislim da bi na taj nacin (da se odjeca naplacuje) sva ta lijepa i korisna gomila stvari bila pravednije rasporedjena...svi bi imali ista prava...a ne isprazni pola standa i bjezi.

----------


## superx

kako to misliš odjeća je besplatna?

----------


## Uh-puh

Aha..ipak sam nesto krivo shvatila. Pisalo je nesto u stilu da zena dodje, pokupi gomilu stvari koje joj trebaju i koje ne, pa se sjedne negdje i prebire sto ce uzeti. Ono sto joj ne treba vrati nazad. Tako je autorica ove teme cekala na neke dvije da proberu i vrate jedan dio...tak mi treba kad se petljam a nisam dobro proucila teren :Smile:  I ja zakljucih, ako vraca, onda je valjda besplatno.

----------


## apricot

ne, nije besplatno, kako bi bilo

rasprodaja uvijek mora funkcionirati na četiri temeljna principa: da se roba reciklira, da se pomogne obiteljima da za manje novca kupe opremu za dijete, da roda zaradi i da prodavatelji zarade.

trenutno ne možemo smisliti način koji bi bio u zakonskim okvirima, a da ispoštuju ta tri "zahtjeva" vezana za novac.

----------


## baka

@apricot, možete li ovako: organizirate dan druženja udruge Roda. Oni koji donose robu za prodaju se bilježe kao podupirajući članovi udruge, oni koji dolaze kao posjetioci i nešto kupe su počasni članovi udruge. Dakle događanje je interno u svrhu sakupljanja donacije za djelatnost udruge od članova udruge.
@spajalica: "Rodi je rasprodaja vazna, problem je na kojem je zapela, ni prvi ni zadnji. da bi se rijesio treba se neko naci i poceti gurati."  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

da, a poslije Linića pošaljemo tebi  :Smile: 

ne znam koliko ste svjesne da nama svaka lipa mora štimati
svaka donacija mora imati ugovor o donaciji
nije to; dođeš s ceste i staviš u košaricu

udruge imaju sasvim drugačija pravila

----------


## rossa

baku za voditeljicu  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> baku za voditeljicu


ovo ti, ali uopće, nije loša ideja!  :Wink:

----------


## rossa

> ovo ti, ali uopće, nije loša ideja!


naravno da nije. baka ima vremena (bar malo više od zaposlenih), a ima i entuzijazam

----------


## AdioMare

ma u dlaku sam isto pomislila, još bih dodala da joj ni ideje nisu loše!  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

čekamo pristupnicu

----------


## baka

> da, a poslije Linića pošaljemo tebi 
> 
> ne znam koliko ste svjesne da nama svaka lipa mora štimati
> svaka donacija mora imati ugovor o donaciji
> nije to; dođeš s ceste i staviš u košaricu
> 
> udruge imaju sasvim drugačija pravila


Evo ja sam razumjela. Tko će s Rodama u nadmudrivanje...
...još samo ovo...a da osnujete Zakladu Rodin let, tu su mekša pravila. 
Dobro, neću više naklapati na ovoj temi. :Predaja:

----------


## argentina

jel ima dječjih stavri na buvljaku u Studiju smijeha?

ako ima kupaca ja bi donijela robicu i opremu za prodaju.
ili je to više modni buvljak za odrasle?

----------

